# What Do You Drive? What Would You Like To Drive?



## born t

OK. I like the car but unlikely to be able to own one. So the best I can do is painting a picture of it and drool.... emoticons/default_tongue.png

997 with a GT kit.

What's your dream car(s)?


----------



## rhaythorne

This is one of my all time favourites:

*Ferrari 250 Lusso*










But the only version I'll ever likely own is this one







:


----------



## dapper

Studebaker Avanti:


----------



## Roger

1/ Bently Mulsanne Turbo

2/ Aston Martin Vantage

3/ Chevrolet Camaro,

before anyone smirks too much...yes, I _have_ driven all of them (_driven..not owned_!!)

Roger


----------



## hippo

Ferrari 250 GTO

Never driven one, taken photos of one and cleaned one though!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley

If I were able bodied, a Mercedes S Class or BMW 750i

If I had the cash, a Crysler Voyager MPV.


----------



## knuteols

Hmmm... I think I would settle nicely with a Honda NSX, or even a Honda S2000 would be just fine.









Knut


----------



## in_denial

Ever since I read the review in Car magazine, at the age of 11:










That LJK Setright could write...


----------



## jasonm

There are so many









I guess first the McLaren F1, then Porsche GT, Ferrari F40, Porsche 959, Aston DB9, Audi Quattro SWB,


----------



## chrisb

I've always had a hankering for a Lancia Stratos


----------



## Griff

I'd prefer a Nissan Skyline


----------



## chrisb

Griff said:


> I'd prefer a Nissan Skyline


A nice car Griff,

All the toys & gizmo's possible, great roadholding,

.................but no "stand out" class or style


----------



## Griff

I'd refer back to the 120L Skoda Estelle for that!!


----------



## Roger

> I'd refer back to the 120L Skoda Estelle for that!!


As someone who actvely competed in club/national rallies thru the 1980s, its worth just pointing out that Skoda took more class wins in that period than any other manufacturer, they had an imposing reliability record.

Roger


----------



## jasonm

> imposing reliability record.


Slow and steady


----------



## chrisb

Roger said:


> I'd refer back to the 120L Skoda Estelle for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who actvely competed in club/national rallies thru the 1980s, its worth just pointing out that Skoda took more class wins in that period than any other manufacturer, they had an imposing reliability record.
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...

Yes but the "Class" was "Skoda"


----------



## Griff

And definitely one for Mr Jase:-










Plenty fast enough for you cock!!!

















Should be made mandatory for you for the next 2 years at least


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Have you seen how big Jase is Griff?









He`d never fit in one unless it was a convertable


----------



## Griff

Then he should bloody well eat less!!!

All that weight travelling at speed would demolish the House of Commons

















......................................


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> Then he should bloody well eat less!!!
> 
> All that weight travelling at speed would demolish the House of Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................


Sorry Griff, I meant big as in tall not wide, which he isn`t


----------



## pg tips

Ferrari's are alright but attract a certain type of driver









http://www.dreamcar.co.uk/videos/Ferrari/Ferrari_comedy


----------



## Griff

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then he should bloody well eat less!!!
> 
> All that weight travelling at speed would demolish the House of Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Griff, I meant big as in tall not wide, which he isn`t
Click to expand...

No prob....................just take out the front seat and he can drive from the back
















Is he bigger than 6 2??


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then he should bloody well eat less!!!
> 
> All that weight travelling at speed would demolish the House of Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Griff, I meant big as in tall not wide, which he isn`t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No prob....................just take out the front seat and he can drive from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he bigger than 6 2??
Click to expand...

I`m not sure but my neck hurts when I talk to him


----------



## oldfogey

This is my current dream car:










Taken when I collected it in February







. It joins my old keeper:










Otherwise, I'd go for a McLaren F1 like most people!


----------



## Roger

> Yes but the "Class" was "Skoda


Up to 2000cc, non-turbo, RWD...just like the Mk1 Escorts...Mexicos etc etc


----------



## jasonm

Im coming to the G-Mex for a exhibition in March Griff, Ill give you a lift somewhere if you like


----------



## Griff

Not at the speed you drive mate!!!









I hope you like Manchester.

I'm not averse to meeting any members though


----------



## jasonm

Ill be in touch closer to the time


----------



## pg tips

There can't be many McLaren F1's left now

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/mclaren/


----------



## PhilM

I only ever saw one, that was on the M11 but boy was it going fast


----------



## Barryboy

How come nobody has gone for the Rover 75? The automatic diesel one.....


----------



## Griff

Damn good car, but how much would they be worth in 2 years time with the situation at Rover as it is!!??











PhilM said:


> I only ever saw one, that was on the M11 but boy was it going fast


They have 3 speeds:-

fast

very fast

and..............good morning judge!!


----------



## Henry W

Like my watches I like my cars different!

the Gemballa modified Porsche 911 turbo



















Or a Wienbeck Cobra... 13L V8, putting 1100hp into the rear wheels. Damn the Germans can build cars!



















But the best car in the world is without a doubt the Bugatti 16.4 Veyron. People before me have posted how they'd like a McLaren F1, well if you started the Bugatti and the McLaren off in a drag race, you could let the McLaren get to 120mph before the Bugatti even started, and the Bugatti would still get to 200mph before the McLaren got there. THATS how fast and well made it is!


----------



## jasonm

That Gemballa is just superb









I take your point about the Veyron..I think I missed 1 episode of the last season of 'Top Gear' yep, it was the Veyron road test episode


----------



## Steve264

Henry W said:


> Like my watches I like my cars different!
> 
> the Gemballa modified Porsche 911 turbo


Two words:

Dog's

Bollocks.


----------



## Alas

Don't get me wrong - my favourite realistic car that I will own someday would be a 996.

But if I could have a play car(not for use in the UK) it would have to be


----------



## Bill Thornton

I got fed up waiting to get rich enough to buy the espada so i made this instead:-


----------



## Bill Thornton

Bill Thornton said:


> I got fed up waiting to get rich enough to buy the espada so i made this instead:-


O.K. the real deal ,looks a bit dated now but they are still stunning "in the flesh" for those admirers of 60,s-70's

supercars .and the bit in the road test about watching a 911 begin to fishtail @ 140 mph on a greasy german

autobahn whilst being followed by the familly car "Espada" which was rock steady,appealed to me somehow !


----------



## Bill Thornton

Bill Thornton said:


> Bill Thornton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got fed up waiting to get rich enough to buy the espada so i made this instead:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. the real deal ,looks a bit dated now but they are still stunning "in the flesh" for those admirers of 60,s-70's
> 
> supercars .and the bit in the road test about watching a 911 begin to fishtail @ 140 mph on a greasy german
> 
> autobahn whilst being followed by the familly car "Espada" which was rock steady,appealed to me somehow !
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill Thornton

Bill Thornton said:


> Bill Thornton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Thornton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got fed up waiting to get rich enough to buy the espada so i made this instead:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. the real deal ,looks a bit dated now but they are still stunning "in the flesh" for those admirers of 60,s-70's
> 
> supercars .and the bit in the road test about watching a 911 begin to fishtail @ 140 mph on a greasy german
> 
> autobahn whilst being followed by the familly car "Espada" which was rock steady,appealed to me somehow !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoT

Dream car?

Aston Martin Vanquish S


----------



## JonW

I have to say Im with you JoT, a TVR owning work colleague once said to me whilst I was trying to decide between a new TVR and a 5year old Aston - "If the gentleman can afford an Aston Martin, then the gentleman should purchase the Aston Martin..." He was probably right.... I bought a Lotus in the end and had my TVR fix later, go figure!?
















I flirted with the idea of putting my name down for the new baby Aston v8 and worrying about paying for it when it arrived etc. when I was in the UK... Im glad I didnt now... like all luxury and sporty European cars, theyre 1.5x the UK price here


----------



## rhaythorne

It wasn't long ago that the UK was one of the most expensive countries for buying new cars. Now we have the cheapest prices in Europe apparently! The downside is that the dealers have to make their money elsewhere, so maintainance costs (servicing/spares etc.) have sky-rocketed


----------



## hakim

Lotus Esprit Turbo, specifically this model. Just love it!


----------



## media_mute

apparently, LOTUS stand for- lots of trouble, usually serious


----------



## hakim

> media_mute Posted Today, 01:12 PM
> 
> apparently, LOTUS stand for- lots of trouble, usually serious


Yeah I know







but look at that thing! Can you find any fault on the design? Classic wedge shape. I love it!







This could have been the British answer to Ferrari


----------



## Mothman

Was passed at speed by an Esprit only yesterday and they still look absolutely gorgeous IMO, though probably one of those cars that it's better to lust after, than to own.









Rich


----------



## media_mute

you probably have to be quite rich to afford to maintain an old Lotus


----------



## bry1975

What about losing your License























So named for its output (550 horsepower), the GT550 also delivers 575 pound-feet of torque. Gemballa modifies the twin-turbo 3.6-liter flat-6 engine, fitting a new stainless steel exhaust system with metal catalysts as well as a modified engine management system. Gemballa says the GT550 will gallop from zero to 60 mph in less than 3.8 seconds â€" even less with overboost.

TOP SPEED is pushed to 198 mph.





















:*****: coppers


----------



## Bladerunner

There was a V8 Esprit produced as well; that was an interesting car to be in


----------



## 8.32




----------



## oldfogey

Nice one, 8.32, always liked the Mondial.


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier

pure fantasy.....


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier

just a dream......


----------



## Guest

well the worsed and 1sr cars have been done...what do you own now?

me...volvo 940 estate, 2.3 light pressure turbo with a boost controller fitted running around 200bhp and giving the saxo posse where i live something to think about at the traffic light grand prix lol!


----------



## Pokie

Mazda 121 auto, which is basically a re-badged Fiesta Mk4

Only intended to keep it a year as I needed something practical for a while.

Had it four years now - it just won't die and doggedly passes every MOT without issue, so I still have it.


----------



## ollyhock




----------



## Guest

ollyhock said:


>


dont know which one i prefer, ive always liked the ren 5, especially the turbo 2, the fiat looks coooool!


----------



## Andy Tims

My MK1 996 GT3 Club Sport (pictured here in the savage compression of the Bomb hole at Snetterton)










I've had this car 3 years now & I'm still learning to drive it to it's limits. I'm getting close & the learning curve has certainly flattened out of late so when my mechanic said I needed new dampers I decided to dig deep & upgrade. I've just laid out nearly Â£2k  for sexy new KW adjustable springs & dampers (being fitting next week).

Litterally can't wait until the 6th of March at Oulton Park when I'm on track for the first time since last October


----------



## BondandBigM

Not really a car more of a tank :lol:


----------



## JoT

I am five years into owning a MGZT190+ its value plunged to next to nothing after MG-Rover went tits up so I decided to keep it. Damn good car IMO and as I only do around 3000 miles a year I might as well keep it.

Pic from the web:


----------



## thunderbolt

Our main car is an '06 Renault Grand Scenic 1.6 petrol, and I have a '93 Proton 1.5 as a "get to work" car.


----------



## jaslfc5

ive currently got a passat tdi sport ive had it tweaked and is pretty fast but is showing its age now .so im in the process of finding a 2.4 honda accord estate and im going to lpg'd it as im sick of the huge expense of diesel.


----------



## pg tips

I don't own a car, the wife has a Honda Jazz I have a works van Ford Transit


----------



## johnbaz

this old heap...

in the few months that i've owned it, it's cost more in repairs than what i actually paid for it 

problems so far-

new clutch

cylinder head gasket, water pump and thermostat replaced

rear offside wheel bearing deafening me

rear offside bush collapsed

fuel pump kaput

two new nearside alloys and tyres when the friendly boy racing coppers approached in pitch blackness at warp factor seven and decided to alert me to the fact when they were almost in my boot, i threw the car to the left in blind panic and bounced off a corner kerb stone, i'll bet the pair of ***** laughed about it all week h34r: , i really hope they had a bad day....










also have this in my garage to play with 










john


----------



## sonyman

two cars one mine one the wifes we swap around a lot though.

my runabout from the dealers website (only clean looking one I have)










her car back from having the kit sprayed


----------



## ESL

Audi A3 Sportback 2.0TFSI S-Line

Pretty standard company care fare.


----------



## Robert

Freelander 2 XS. Had it since new in Sept 07 and it hasn't missed a beat  . Only been to the garage for a safety recall, a service and a new passenger door glass (near Anfield  )

710 has a Seat Ibiza 1.4 sport which was new in January 08 and has only covered 1300 miles


----------



## tom

A Mazda 3 and an Alfa 147 lusso 140 brake Turbo JTD 16 valve( goes like stink).

Tom :rltb:


----------



## Boxbrownie

BondandBigM said:


> Not really a car more of a tank :lol:


Septic Tank? :lol: No, no.....its rhyming slang honest Shawn :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo

I have two: 1998 Nisan Micra 1.3 GX - decent loittle car & much better/quicker than I ever expected it to be. Of course I can't resist tinkering so have fitted a set of alloys (from a Nissan 100NX), a set of stiffer lowering springs (they only lower the car 30mm but they make it roll much less through the corners - though it still handles like a blancmange!) & I've also fitted a strut brace (though I'm not sure why :lol :blink: All mods declared on the insurance & it still costs peanuts to insure & run 

In the garage is a Reliant Scimitar SS1 - which is up on axle stands at the mo as I've been rebuilding/upgrading the front suspension. It's been a long haul & I'm hoping that it'll be back on four wheel soon. Currently it's powered by a 1600 Ford CVH engine - I'm planning to upgrade this to a Ford 2 litre Zetec engine in the not too distant future. Before that though it needs new sills! Have a look for "The Reptile" thread & you'll get an idea of what I've been doing to it


----------



## Running_man

I bought a new Astra last year as my cousin works at a dealership and I got a serious discount. It's a 1.4 and it's red. The 710 likes it; I prefer my bicycle.


----------



## break-3

Merc C200 Kompressor automatic - nice, smooth, point-and-shoot sort of car. The 710 drives it more than me, though.


----------



## Filterlab

I have a Heico Volvo S70 T5. 280bhp and 326lbft of torque, 171,000 on the clock and I love it. It's not new and it's not posh but I love it. I'll keep it as a daily driver until it reaches 300k then I'll garage it and keep it as a classic. Next car will also be a Volvo, probably a V70R.










(Picture taken in summer 2008, looks a bit shinier now. )


----------



## Filterlab

ollyhock said:


>


Now that is one cool little car! A friend some years back had a 75 Super Sport - freakin' thing went like a rocket and felt faster.


----------



## JTW

Mine's a Subaru Outback 2.5l petrol, my second 18months old when i bought it, this one replaced the previous one which was 10 years old and needing some money spent on it. Really good cars IMHO a tad thirsty but I love them.

I like the practicality of the estate body together with AWD. Overall much better value for money than say Audi or Volvo AWD cars, although I wouldn't say no to an XC70.

Ian


----------



## sonyman

Filterlab said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one cool little car! A friend some years back had a 75 Super Sport - freakin' thing went like a rocket and felt faster.
Click to expand...

and thats an abarth badge on the front as well


----------



## Mutley

Subaru Impreza :kid:


----------



## BondandBigM

sonyman said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one cool little car! A friend some years back had a 75 Super Sport - freakin' thing went like a rocket and felt faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and thats an abarth badge on the front as well
Click to expand...

Check out this, I'll bet the 911 guy got a surprise :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5

mutley said:


> Subaru Impreza :kid:


those supermarket car parks are a bugger sometimes aint they ,i hope you found yours in the end .


----------



## biggles

jaslfc5 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subaru Impreza :kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those supermarket car parks are a bugger sometimes aint they ,i hope you found yours in the end .
Click to expand...

Can you get those in blue


----------



## sonyman

jaslfc5 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subaru Impreza :kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those supermarket car parks are a bugger sometimes aint they ,i hope you found yours in the end .
Click to expand...

now that I like very much.

check out this one as well it pulls a wheelie


----------



## Filterlab

avidfan said:


> well the worsed and 1sr cars have been done...what do you own now?
> 
> me...volvo 940 estate, 2.3 light pressure turbo with a boost controller fitted running around 200bhp and giving the saxo posse where i live something to think about at the traffic light grand prix lol!


Talking of quick Volvos, have a gawp at this race:





 :lol: Keep your eye on the digital speedometer to the left of the rev counter.


----------



## Mutley

biggles said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subaru Impreza :kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those supermarket car parks are a bugger sometimes aint they ,i hope you found yours in the end .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get those in blue
Click to expand...

 :lol:

That Aldi car park is a real bugger & you should have seen the queue to get in


----------



## Guest

Filterlab said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well the worsed and 1sr cars have been done...what do you own now?
> 
> me...volvo 940 estate, 2.3 light pressure turbo with a boost controller fitted running around 200bhp and giving the saxo posse where i live something to think about at the traffic light grand prix lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of quick Volvos, have a gawp at this race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Keep your eye on the digital speedometer to the left of the rev counter.
Click to expand...

this ones better...you tube link


----------



## Guest

Filterlab said:


> I have a Heico Volvo S70 T5. 280bhp and 326lbft of torque, 171,000 on the clock and I love it. It's not new and it's not posh but I love it. I'll keep it as a daily driver until it reaches 300k then I'll garage it and keep it as a classic. Next car will also be a Volvo, probably a V70R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture taken in summer 2008, looks a bit shinier now. )


gorgeous, volvos are sooo cooooool unk:


----------



## BondandBigM

avidfan said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Heico Volvo S70 T5. 280bhp and 326lbft of torque, 171,000 on the clock and I love it. It's not new and it's not posh but I love it. I'll keep it as a daily driver until it reaches 300k then I'll garage it and keep it as a classic. Next car will also be a Volvo, probably a V70R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture taken in summer 2008, looks a bit shinier now. )
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, volvos are sooo cooooool unk:
Click to expand...

When your doing 104mph on the A19 and ones behind you with blue flashing lights in the grill they are not so cool :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spankone

thats mine 168hp gt tdi diesel got enough to be fun but not to kill myself. great car and dosnt cost me a penny


----------



## biggles

The day to day car










The holiday car (went down to Sicily in it last summer and the ring on the way back-doing the ring in it again this summer)


----------



## BondandBigM

spankone said:


> dosnt cost me a penny


You just spent 20 quid on polish :lol: :lol:


----------



## Filterlab

avidfan said:


> this ones better...you tube link


Now that is something else my friend!



avidfan said:


> gorgeous, volvos are sooo cooooool unk:


You know it! 



BondandBigM said:


> When your doing 104mph on the A19 and ones behind you with blue flashing lights in the grill they are not so cool :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hehehehe, that sounds like personal experience. :lol:


----------



## mattbeef

Skoda Octaiva for me 










Badge rage and snobbery never gets boring in this. Think ill keep it for now anyway


----------



## spankone

apart from that otherwise the company covers all cost


----------



## allaction

Seat Leon Mk1 FR petrol. Has the same engine as Audi TT, last Golf GTI and the above Skoda! Had it re-mapped to about 210bhp so goes nicely, great car.

Had a Volvo C70 T5 previously, which was 240 bhp and needed a fuel tanker following it as it drank the stuff! Lovely looking car, a sure fire classic in my opinion.


----------



## Agent orange

Honda Accord Tourer 2.2 diesel for me. I do a lot of miles so need economy and comfort, this fits the bill very well.










_Pic nicked from the net_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM

Filterlab said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your doing 104mph on the A19 and ones behind you with blue flashing lights in the grill they are not so cool :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe, that sounds like personal experience. :lol:
Click to expand...

Up close and very personal unfortunately :huh:


----------



## jaslfc5

biggles said:


> The day to day car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holiday car (went down to Sicily in it last summer and the ring on the way back-doing the ring in it again this summer)


nice car and all that but im sorry that you only get to do the "ring" once a year but keep it to youreself please.


----------



## minkle

Nothing now 

Share one of these with the 710


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A Daewoo Matiz 800 SE like this (except right hand drive)










Not everyone`s cup of fair trade but it suits my needs perfectly, easy to drive, I don`t go far so it`s quick enough.The seats are high compared to most cars I`ve owned so I don`t have to climb up out of it which used to be a pain on my knees. It takes five people comfortably & fits in my small garage, oh & it`s never let me down in the seven years I`ve owned it


----------



## frogspawn

Alfa Brera 2.4 210 bhp

Fiat Dino Spider (yes the one with the V6)

1275 Midget for historic rallys

710

Fiat Barchetta

'59 Frog eye Sprite.

And nothing in the bank. :lol:


----------



## MarkF

I have on interest in modern cars, I have a:-

Mondeo 2001 that blats up and down motorways, (140k, drives like new).

Hyundai Santa Fe 2004 Recent mistake purchase, I hate it.

Carolyn has a little Alfa, forgotten it's number but it's very nice, looks like a dodgem from behind.

Santa Fe will be gone shortly to be replaced by a Volvo V70 or similar. Have 3 kids and lug cycles about but I don't like people carriers, there isn't much choice.


----------



## mattbeef

allaction said:


> Seat Leon Mk1 FR petrol. Has the same engine as Audi TT, last Golf GTI and the above Skoda! Had it re-mapped to about 210bhp so goes nicely, great car.
> 
> Had a Volvo C70 T5 previously, which was 240 bhp and needed a fuel tanker following it as it drank the stuff! Lovely looking car, a sure fire classic in my opinion.


Ssshhhhh we dont want them knowing that they have both been remapped


----------



## magnet

Here's mine...

Bmw 320Ci Sport.










Peugeot 306 Rallye. Only 500 of these were made and probably the second best fast hatch ever done by Peugeot, first being the 205 GTi B)


----------



## spankone

another quick pic


----------



## Andy Tims

magnet said:


> Peugeot 306 Rallye. Only 500 of these were made and probably the second best fast hatch ever done by Peugeot, first being the 205 GTi B)


You could well be right. I had a 205GTi & the regular 306 GTi-6 - both superb cars.


----------



## nursegladys

I have just bought a second hand BMW 116 se with 11,000 miles and full service history............by the name of el Bob ('cos of the number plate....i know sad :blink: ).

I needed a decent car for the 100 mile round trip commute to work, but the snowy weather was entertaining to say the least...........rear wheel drive and ice don't mix well.......well I had fun going sideways, and that was with the traction control left on.

I have had some stick from some quarters (sHall I PurPosely and Outrageously name them??? LOL), who call it a C**K car.

My other half has a Beetle called Betsy, so we now have twins pmsl............which has got the tongues wagging at my exes workplace......soooo funny.


----------



## grant1967

Family car Toyota Avensis 710 won't let me drive since I took the side of it 3 weeks after buying it.

I have an old Rover 25 to get back and for to work.

A number of pool cars at work which I drive if need be usually run of the mill Company cars Vw Passat Vauxhall Vectra as I am mostly office based don't have regular vehicle.

MY 710 and her father run a Wedding car business and if they are really short( I'm a shocking driver)

i drive this


----------



## frogspawn

nursegladys said:


> I have just bought a second hand BMW 116 se with 11,000 miles and full service history............by the name of el Bob ('cos of the number plate....i know sad :blink: ).
> 
> I needed a decent car for the 100 mile round trip commute to work, but the snowy weather was entertaining to say the least...........rear wheel drive and ice don't mix well.......well I had fun going sideways, and that was with the traction control left on.
> 
> I have had some stick from some quarters (sHall I PurPosely and Outrageously name them??? LOL), who call it a C**K car.
> 
> My other half has a Beetle called Betsy, so we now have twins pmsl............which has got the tongues wagging at my exes workplace......soooo funny.


Andy, think you will find you should turn the traction control off in icy / snow conditions...


----------



## nursegladys

frogspawn said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just bought a second hand BMW 116 se with 11,000 miles and full service history............by the name of el Bob ('cos of the number plate....i know sad :blink: ).
> 
> I needed a decent car for the 100 mile round trip commute to work, but the snowy weather was entertaining to say the least...........rear wheel drive and ice don't mix well.......well I had fun going sideways, and that was with the traction control left on.
> 
> I have had some stick from some quarters (sHall I PurPosely and Outrageously name them??? LOL), who call it a C**K car.
> 
> My other half has a Beetle called Betsy, so we now have twins pmsl............which has got the tongues wagging at my exes workplace......soooo funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, think you will find you should turn the traction control off in icy / snow conditions...
Click to expand...

  .........ooooo have i cooked the TC then????


----------



## frogspawn

nursegladys said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just bought a second hand BMW 116 se with 11,000 miles and full service history............by the name of el Bob ('cos of the number plate....i know sad :blink: ).
> 
> I needed a decent car for the 100 mile round trip commute to work, but the snowy weather was entertaining to say the least...........rear wheel drive and ice don't mix well.......well I had fun going sideways, and that was with the traction control left on.
> 
> I have had some stick from some quarters (sHall I PurPosely and Outrageously name them??? LOL), who call it a C**K car.
> 
> My other half has a Beetle called Betsy, so we now have twins pmsl............which has got the tongues wagging at my exes workplace......soooo funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, think you will find you should turn the traction control off in icy / snow conditions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .........ooooo have i cooked the TC then????
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have but it does make it easier to drive in a straightish line :huh:


----------



## tiggi

I might buy crappy watches but I know a good car when I buy one!

Mercedes S500, V8, fully loaded and a clock that's always right!


----------



## winnei

Porsche 928 S4 Auto 89 Cassis Red,Linen leather, 5.0L V8 32V,89,000 miles Porsche history owned since May 07

Nissan Navara D22 2.5TD King Cab, 01 Red, standard apart from Penda-Pro Tonneau cover, BFGs all round.

Not surprisingly, the Navara is the more economical!

Regards,

Neil.


----------



## young_bairn

Ford Focus ST170 02 plate.

Bought it second hand 4 years ago and love it. Was fully loaded with all the extras possible.


----------



## coff

I have a 1989 Nissan Patrol Y60 short version, low roof with a straight-6 2,8td lump. Looks great, two-tone paint (grey bottom, black upper). Fitted with GoodYear Wrangler 265/75-15 rubbers, a fat bush guard (called cow collector in Norway) and 4 x Hella Rally 1000 lamps. It really does the job transporting me to work (7 minutes) and grocery store (same distance).


----------



## Filterlab

grant1967 said:


>


That is so beautiful, I love the Jaguars from that series, elegant and gorgeous and much nicer than the XJ40 that replaced it.


----------



## grant1967

Filterlab said:


> grant1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful, I love the Jaguars from that series, elegant and gorgeous and much nicer than the XJ40 that replaced it.
Click to expand...

The model is a Daimler Sovereign they have a Jag and the car parked beside is an Austin Princess Limousine man it is a nightmare to drive no power steering it' s like turning a bus only every driven it 100 feet and ooh: never touching it again


----------



## Filterlab

grant1967 said:


> The model is a Daimler Sovereign they have a Jag and the car parked beside is an Austin Princess Limousine man it is a nightmare to drive no power steering it' s like turning a bus only every driven it 100 feet and ooh: never touching it again


A Daimler Sovereign, fantastic. One for my dream garage I think.  So the Austin Princess was never good to drive in any guise then? :lol:


----------



## Mr Bee

I currently have a VW Golf TD (PD 130) which I still love. I'm quite a fan of my Golf, and have been an avid member of an owners club/forum since I got it in 2003..... see www.uk-mkivs.net if you're a Golf fan :tongue2:

I also drive the mrs's Toyota Yaris diesel, which is also a nice car.


----------



## Guest

A very uncool Volvo V40 TD, I wouldn't waste a single pixel on it

And these


----------



## mrteatime

jaslfc5 said:


> biggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day to day car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holiday car (went down to Sicily in it last summer and the ring on the way back-doing the ring in it again this summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice car and all that but im sorry that you only get to do the "ring" once a year but keep it to youreself please.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

nursegladys said:


> I have just bought a second hand BMW 116 se with 11,000 miles and full service history............by the name of el Bob ('cos of the number plate....i know sad :blink: ).
> 
> I needed a decent car for the 100 mile round trip commute to work, but the snowy weather was entertaining to say the least...........rear wheel drive and ice don't mix well.......well I had fun going sideways, and that was with the traction control left on.
> 
> I have had some stick from some quarters *(sHall I PurPosely and Outrageously name them??? LOL), who call it a C**K car.*
> 
> My other half has a Beetle called Betsy, so we now have twins pmsl............which has got the tongues wagging at my exes workplace......soooo funny.


and one of those would be me!!!!! :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime

3 year old mondeo tdci150....great on fuel (get 60mpg) and i drive like a complete pussy.....because i drive at stupid o'clock in the morning, the A19 is full of nazi's police, sitting on the lay byes doing **** all just waiting to pull me over.....

its got past stupid the amount of times im pulled over.......so i usually just drive like a knob......just so i can hear them say...."did you know that you were doing 54mph for the last 1/4 mile in a 60mph limit sir???"

"yes.....and your point is?"

"thats not the attitude to take sir is it?"

"what?"

"is this your vehicle sir"

and thus....a familiar pattern of them wasting 20mins of my time....who then tell me that im not allowed to have a fag.......("what law am i breaking officer??") im breatherlysed........


----------



## squareleg

The avatar says it all. Onto my second Smart now, this time a 'Passion' which has the larger, 780cc engine. Don't laugh, these cars are the mutt's. I did consider something Jeremy Clarkson would think is cool but, hey, I'm big enough already. :smoke:

NB - If you're reading this post in 2012 and the avatar is a Mercedes 280SL (burgundy, with white-wall tyres) then good for me. That means I've got divorced and am living on a narrowboat half way up the Shroppie, with a big Burmese cat called Spike and an even bigger blonde called Ingrid, whose only requirement of me is that I make her miaow three times a day (Ingrid that is - not the cat). :sleep1:


----------



## rednotdead

squareleg said:


> The avatar says it all. Onto my second Smart now,


Good man - had 5 smarts, a pure, a passion, 2 passion cabrios and a roadster. Cracking little cars but somewhat fragile. Had three engine failures all below 10k miles in 3 of them. Engine replaced under warranty but bloody annoying.

Current motors are a lazy Volvo S60 for the motorway, the most comfiest seats *ever *and I'm picking up a Toyota iQ2 on Monday.


----------



## Griff

One of these and its fun to drive


----------



## pauluspaolo

catflem said:


> A very uncool Volvo V40 TD, I wouldn't waste a single pixel on it
> 
> And these


Marvellous :thumbup:

Here's "The Reptile" being inspected by the mechanics at my now closed :cry2: friendly local garage ...................... ohhh how they laughed  The chap with the inspection lamp is/was the MOT tester & he laughed even longer & louder (the car came with 12 months MOT by the way!)


----------



## michaelh

Saab 93 Vector Sport 1.9Tid Sportwagon [150]. Only 22k from new as dont do a lot of miles. Again the 710 doesnt do a lot of miles with only 42k on her 51 clio form new.


----------



## Dave ME

BMW 530d, W reg with nearly 160k on the clock. Great bargains if you buy them as high milers.


----------



## ollyhock




----------



## mattbeef

Now thats tidy mate.

Good to see that not every R5 has gone to the wall


----------



## BGM

Pimp daddy ho!










BTW it's not the focus in the background!


----------



## michaelh

michaelh said:


> Saab 93 Vector Sport 1.9Tid Sportwagon [150]. Only 22k from new as dont do a lot of miles. Again the 710 doesnt do a lot of miles with only 42k on her 51 clio form new.


Well here is a nicked pic and not a very good but one exactly the same car.


----------



## thorpey69

This on my days off,and 2000 passat with 190k the rest of the time


----------



## BondandBigM

thorpey69 said:


> This on my days off,and 2000 passat with 190k the rest of the time


How do you get away with no number plate or do you just take it off for shows ?????


----------



## thorpey69

Got away with it for a year now,looks so much cleaner without :lol: ,it must have fallen off orificer


----------



## RussellB

I replaced this










With This










And I have this for getting dirty


----------



## BGM

RussellB said:


> I replaced this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have this for getting dirty


Your number plate reminds me of another I've seen recently. It was YE51DOG, reading "YE5 1 DOG"!


----------



## RussellB

LOL I love funny plates


----------



## lewjamben

BGM said:


>


I'm liking that! Perhaps not as a 'vert though.

This for me:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

My weekend toy - soon to come out of Winter hibernation. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2728860632


__
https://flic.kr/p/2585022408


__
https://flic.kr/p/2585155310

A few more photos come up in this search result: http://www.flickr.com/search/groups/?q=24&...0N24&m=pool

How are you supposed to host Flickr photos on this forum ? :blink:

It doesn't seem to like any combination of Flickr and


----------



## pauluspaolo

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> My weekend toy - soon to come out of Winter hibernation.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2728860632
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2585022408
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2585155310
> 
> A few more photos come up in this search result: http://www.flickr.com/search/groups/?q=24&...0N24&m=pool
> 
> How are you supposed to host Flickr photos on this forum ? :blink:
> 
> It doesn't seem to like any combination of Flickr and


Well I wasn't expecting to see that when I opened up the link :blink:?

Any more details/interior/engine pics? Did you build it youself?

I remember seeing one of those at a kit car show years ago & being gobsmacked by the quality of the build & the just the whole thing really thing ..... fantastic - bloody fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## thorpey69

Stunning shape car,More details please


----------



## pg tips

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> How are you supposed to host Flickr photos on this forum ? blink.gif
> 
> It doesn't seem to like any combination of Flickr and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nono.gif


does this work?

THE URL ENDS .jpg?v=0

I just deleted the ?v=0 from the end


----------



## pg tips

yes looks like you just delete everything after .jpg


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


>


Awesome

What power plant does it have ?.


----------



## mrteatime

catflem said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> *What power plant does it have ?*.
Click to expand...

it has an *engine *silly......not a* plant*


----------



## BondandBigM

It'd be nice if it had one of these in it


----------



## SEIKO7A38

pg tips said:


> yes looks like you just delete everything after .jpg


Hmmm. Let me try one, myself. :huh:










Yup. That works ! Thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

pauluspaolo said:


> Well I wasn't expecting to see that when I opened up the link :blink:?


Would I post a dodgy link on here ? :lol:



pauluspaolo said:


> Any more details/interior/engine pics? Did you build it youself?


No, I bought it about 10 years ago - 90% finished. The owner had spent 7 years (and *loadsamoney*) getting it to that stage. :cry2:



pauluspaolo said:


> I remember seeing one of those at a kit car show years ago & being gobsmacked by the quality of the build & the just the whole thing really thing ..... fantastic - bloody fantastic :thumbup:


Yes, it still brings a lump to my thoat, just standing looking at it. 

I run the UK Owners Club (and the world-wide register) for P4 Replicas. However many (or few) we put on display on the club stand they seem to attract a lot of favourable attention from the public. Sometimes it can be a bit annoying when you're on the road, though. This was part of our club display at Castle Combe last year (snapped during a quiet spell):


----------



## pauluspaolo

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wasn't expecting to see that when I opened up the link :blink:?
> 
> 
> 
> Would I post a dodgy link on here ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more details/interior/engine pics? Did you build it youself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I bought it about 10 years ago - 90% finished. The owner had spent 7 years (and *loadsamoney*) getting it to that stage. :cry2:
> 
> 
> 
> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing one of those at a kit car show years ago & being gobsmacked by the quality of the build & the just the whole thing really thing ..... fantastic - bloody fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it still brings a lump to my thoat, just standing looking at it.
> 
> I run the UK Owners Club (and the world-wide register) for P4 Replicas. However many (or few) we put on display on the club stand they seem to attract a lot of favourable attention from the public. Sometimes it can be a bit annoying when you're on the road, though. This was part of our club display at Castle Combe last year (snapped during a quiet spell):
Click to expand...

Well c'mon spill the beans - we need details man!!!

V12, V8, V6, 4 cyl twin cam - Ferrari, Alfa, VW (Beetle) :blink: :huh:







???????

Fantastic car - wish there was an even vague possibility of The Reptile ending up as nice as this - ain't gonna happen !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

catflem said:


> What power plant does it have ?.


Mine's a bit boring in comparison to some. I've only got a 2.9L Renault PRV V6 (on Webers) - as was original standard fitment.

Still, it's quick enough for me (230 b.h.p. in 860 Kgs). 

Here's a YouTube video of a similarly powered Noble P4, being given a gentle drive on his local roads (not giving it much):






Quite a few owners have 'upgraded' to Chevy V8's; Ferrari 348's (a relatively easy drop-in conversion) ....

And then there's Max's car. Max Power. Just recently fitted a 3.5L 620bhp ex-F1 Ferrari V12. :blink:

A bit more than the original P4's had.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

BondandBigM said:


> It'd be nice if it had one of these in it


Harry Leventis' 412P (some call it a 330P3) chassis s/n 0844. I know the car well. Intimately you could say. 

Lots more super quality photos of #0844 in this other Flickr gallery: http://www.flickr.com/groups/ferrari_p4/pool/

Edit: Need to put my admin hat on, and bump out some of the recent incorrect submissions to the group pool. h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be nice if it had one of these in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Leventis' 412P (some call it a 330P3) chassis s/n 0844. I know the car well. Intimately you could say.
> 
> Lots more super quality photos of #0844 in this other Flickr gallery: http://www.flickr.com/groups/ferrari_p4/pool/
> 
> Edit: Need to put my admin hat on, and bump out some of the recent incorrect submissions to the group pool. h34r:
Click to expand...

Nice photo album, it would be nice to hear one of those fired up.

Note to Self on one of those must do things one day, pay a visit to Goodwood one year.


----------



## powelly

I have a 99T Rover 420sldi get to work car, it's comfy, excellent on fuel and it just passed it's MOT, we were going to get a new Fiat 500 up unitl a few weeks ago, being told that my job is being out sourced to India has made us re think!!!!

For the weekends I have this:

1989 BMW 325i



















The pics were taken just before I got it MOT'd back in october,I have done a massive amount of work on it. It now rides on Bilstein B8's and 40mm lower springs and also sports a Jetex Exhaust and a Speedtouch chip in the ECU. I hope soon to have an Alpina C2 2.7 engine to go in it.

I also have this, my little Triumph 1300 fwd, this pic was taken quite a while ago, she has now become a work in progress as the dreaded tin worm has been at work.


----------



## catch21

I've a standard 206 with a 2 litre diesel. It does everything I need and its cheap to run.










Here with some toys!


----------



## rednotdead

Just picked this up to replace a Toyota Aygo....










Unbelievably refined and stuffed full of toys. Seriously impressed so far.


----------



## Raptor

Out of interest what does everyone drive?

I will go first....

1997 Subaru Impreza Turbo2000 Wagon(Estate),

it's a bit of a beast and I love it. Best car

I have ever owned.


----------



## thunderbolt

I drive a 2010 Hyundai i10 and the 710 drives a 2009 VW Touran diesel.


----------



## mrteatime

i have a 2008 mondeo hatchback in silver  its a TDCi170 and i get 60mpg out of it......i love it


----------



## Johnny_E

I've a 407 HDi for daily use. Great comfy barge for the commute. The weekends bring out my 2 Germans! A 91 Scirocco GTII and my pride n joy, a 95 Audi Coupe 2.6 V6. It's still like new!


----------



## Chromejob

I motor in the 2006 Honda Euro Accord Type-R, rebadged for the American market (aka Acura TSX). It's the only Acura fabricated in Japan.

With a reflashed ECU, it goes like warm butter ... or a match to gasoline ... depending on the driver's mood. =


----------



## jasonm

A company Passat tdi estate .....

In my dreams a F355


----------



## ollyhock

my wife mad


----------



## thunderbolt

ollyhock said:


> my wife mad


Me too.


----------



## philjopa

On Saturday 5th June a Ferrari 430 and Lamorghini Gallardo (or Murcielago)  .... only for a few hours though 

Otherwise a silver 2004 Celica.


----------



## gaz64

A rover 75 1.8 does the job just got 42 mpg on a trip down to Luton and back


----------



## Mutley

mrteatime said:


> ..i think it works out at an average of 52 mph, 62mpg.......


I don't get that when mine is parked :crybaby:

Just as well I bought it to drive :naughty:


----------



## Dusty

BMW R1100RS Motorbike so I suppose I ride it :thumbsup:

I drive a merc A class only when I have to !


----------



## MarkDavey

Saab 95 Aero as the daily driver and (hopefully soon....when the rebuild is complete.....) my 205 hillclimb and sprint car for fun  The 710 drives an Alfa 147.


----------



## Davey M

Subaru Impreza wagon (without the Turbo :schmoll: )

Ride a BMW R1100 GS. Bit of a tractor but indestructable and fast enough for me


----------



## Markybirch

Company Renault Laguna...............


----------



## Tom Radford

Nissan Xtrail at the moment.

Hopefully a LR Discovery 3 in the not too distant future.


----------



## rednotdead

Toyota iQ2 and Mini Cooper Convertible. It's sad when the iQ has the largest boot


----------



## dombox40

At the moment a 2009 407 six speed 2.0 litre 150bhp turbo diesel good for 60mpg plus on the motorway amazing how they get that sort of fuel consumption out of that size engine.


----------



## BondandBigM

Ford F350 XLT Dually 7.3 Powerstroke TD with twin tanks that hold 50+ gallons between them and about 15mpg when knocking about. I can push it to 20ish if I drive like Mr Teatime but can also get down to single figures if I'm motoring.

I should really sell it :biggrin:

This is my alternative run about, the No6, you can go all over town all day for less than three quid


----------



## MarkF

BondandBigM said:


> Ford F350 XLT Dually 7.3 Powerstroke TD with twin tanks that hold 50+ gallons between them and about 15mpg when knocking about.


 But it is coolio. :thumbsup:

I have:-

A dullsville Mondeo, dented all over. It costs peanuts to run, nothing ever goes wrong and I am going to keep it till it dies.

Mazda Tribute, same as a Ford Maverick. Useful for our camping/Dales trips. Recent arrival but I don't like the colour so it's going.

Mazda MX-5

Considering buying a Belingo/Partner thingy, will suit all the outdoor activities we get up to and I like the "utility" idea.


----------



## BondandBigM

MarkF said:


> But it is coolio


 Possibly but it just doesn't make a lot of sense these days and since Big M is getting a bit porky recently it's a bitch lifting her up onto the passenger seat :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

Actually now that summer is here and it looks like I might have a got a house with a drive I think I'll keep it, cheaper than renting a hot tub for the BBQ's

Bound to impress the new neighbours when I fill the bed with a few gallons of water


----------



## William_Wilson

*1979 Ford F-350, 330cid truck block.*



















A friend of mine used the truck once and left a tarp in the back during the winter. When things warmed up, it had 4 tons of water in the back.:lol: The ride height at the back only dipped three inches.

Later,

William


----------



## cgs

2005 BMW 320d

Average mpg 45

beautiful drive

CGS


----------



## spankone

mrteatime said:


> i have a 2008 mondeo hatchback in silver  its a TDCi170 and i get 60mpg out of it......i love it


mine an 09 best I've managed from my 2.2 tdi is 47mpg :shocking:

this is my barge :air_kiss: very good car imo some may remeber my company car thread a while back it took me months to decide what to get


----------



## louiswu

2007 Astra Estate 1.9 cdti. Originally 150bhp, but tweaked to around 200bhp.

Needed an estate to fit the growing family and vast assortment of pushchairs, playpens, travel cots and varous other child-restraining devices in.

Leg-irons for the little blighters might be next on the cards.

Motor currently running at around 60mpg, but hit the sport button and it'll quickly drop to 35mpg.

My smile does get proportionately bigger though.


----------



## mattbeef

MK1 Skoda Octavia vRS.

As this but with the original wheels back on


----------



## cgs

Few pics of my beamer.



















CGS


----------



## magnet

2010 Ford Focus RS

2004 BMW 320Ci Sport

2000 Yamaha YZF1000-R1

1999 Peugeot 306 Rallye.


----------



## Raptor

Davey M said:


> Subaru Impreza wagon (without the Turbo :schmoll: )
> 
> Ride a BMW R1100 GS. Bit of a tractor but indestructable and fast enough for me


Get yourself the Turbo mate, you won't regret it.


----------



## Mutley

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 2008 mondeo hatchback in silver  its a TDCi170 and *i get 60mpg* out of it......i love it
> 
> 
> 
> :to_become_senile: What a petrolhead :kid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......i'm into that 'hyper driving'.....no radio/aircon/heating or windows open....... and driving on the A19 at 3am in the morning i get it upto 82mpg
> 
> and ive managed to get nearly 900 miles out of a tank.........i think it works out at an average of 52 mph, 62mpg.......
> 
> its great dude.....
Click to expand...

Ahem, from the What cars you have owned thread



mrteatime said:


> XR3i in red (d reg)
> 
> RS turbo in white (d reg)
> 
> RS turbo in white (f reg)
> 
> Mondeo Si (p reg)


When exactly did you turn into Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## pg tips

bored transit


----------



## BondandBigM

pg tips said:


> bored transit


Nothing wrong with a good Transit


----------



## pg tips

BondandBigM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> bored transit
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good Transit
Click to expand...

hit the nail on the head there Bond, find me a good one and I'll see if you're right :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

pg tips said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> bored transit
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good Transit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hit the nail on the head there Bond, find me a good one and I'll see if you're right :lol:
Click to expand...

Driven loads of them, I used to take whatever car or van that was left in the car park at night I thought they were ok  although one pickup that I used regularly used to snap the cam belt way before you would expect but that was probably because the young lads from the workshop thrashing it everywhere during the day.

That being said if you look at some of the cars I've had over the years a transit was a step up :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire

Things are a bit tight so this for me...










Pretty economical tho... :thumbsup:


----------



## verytalldave

I love my car. Its nothing that special - a rather oldish Mercedes C200K, so not a road burner.

Just a rather pleasant place to be when you are stuck in traffic.

A few nice toys like COMAND and a sunroof.

I am now at a point in my life where prefer to be wafted along in quiet comfort rather than ripped along in a loud cloud of noise.

No hobbies worthy of mention.

I would like to get back into playing golf, but there are not enough days in the week.

Happily divorced and my 3 grown-up kids keep me sane, busy and broke.


----------



## Kutusov

The 200 Kompressor is a nice car, no Ferrari but it's fast enough!

Anyway, here's a song to cheer you up! :clapping:


----------



## tixntox

verytalldave said:


> I love my car. Its nothing that special - a rather oldish Mercedes C200K, so not a road burner.
> 
> Just a rather pleasant place to be when you are stuck in traffic.
> 
> A few nice toys like COMAND and a sunroof.
> 
> I am now at a point in my life where prefer to be wafted along in quiet comfort rather than ripped along in a loud cloud of noise.
> 
> No hobbies worthy of mention.
> 
> I would like to get back into playing golf, but there are not enough days in the week.
> 
> Happily divorced and my 3 grown-up kids keep me sane, busy and broke.


Pics! we need pics! :biker: :to_become_senile:


----------



## Raptor

No pics but you can hear mine here

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DZyd4nLbmCQ

The humble Subaru Impreza Turbo2000, it's all about

the burble 

Ok, one pic


----------



## Kutusov

Raptor said:


>


Ah, but that's the best Impreza ever!! I never tried the station wagon but the sedan is so much more fun than the most advanced generations! Those small wheels and big profile tyres allow you to take full advantage of the 4wd without having to throw the car into a bend and pray that the 4wd reacts on time and the way you are expecting.

I've said this before but the Mitsubishi EVO VI (with some sort of kit, I don't remember which) was probably the most extreme car I ever tried. That thing feels like it's set on tracks. It's all very well but it's not fun at all. It's in fact quite tiring and scary because the car's limits are above my own and so are the reactions. You are going so fast and hard when the car asks for your help that that could easily mean you are already in trouble.

It's a bit ridiculous saying this but of all the cars I've owned or tried, the most fun of all was my little Peugeot 106 Rallye MkII. Gods, I miss that one... :sadwalk:


----------



## tall_tim

Here's mine, at home.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This was my favourite car...1975...if only I knew then what I know now! :cray:

Classic Triumph TR6...


----------



## lewjamben

Car threads always get people talking!

Here's mine on Snake Pass in the Peak District:


----------



## DaveOS

Bought this last week to replace my Grand Cherokee;










So far, very impressed with it apart from the fact it took Â£103 to fill it up...


----------



## BondandBigM

Raptor said:


> No pics but you can hear mine here
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DZyd4nLbmCQ
> 
> The humble Subaru Impreza Turbo2000, it's all about
> 
> the burble
> 
> Ok, one pic


You are four cylinders and about four litres short of a proper burble :lol: :lol:



And come to think of it two wheels short as well


----------



## BondandBigM

My current run about's, a well used Drug Dealer Beemer and 7.3 litres of *The Big Blue Oval's* finest with awesome burble and six wheels !!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## handlehall

BondandBigM said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> No pics but you can hear mine here
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DZyd4nLbmCQ
> 
> The humble Subaru Impreza Turbo2000, it's all about
> 
> the burble
> 
> Ok, one pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are four cylinders and about four litres short of a proper burble :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And come to think of it two wheels short as well
Click to expand...

Burble? - it sounds more like someone knocking paint tins over :dontgetit:


----------



## adman101

And another


----------



## BondandBigM

handlehall said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> No pics but you can hear mine here
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DZyd4nLbmCQ
> 
> The humble Subaru Impreza Turbo2000, it's all about
> 
> the burble
> 
> Ok, one pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are four cylinders and about four litres short of a proper burble :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And come to think of it two wheels short as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burble? - it sounds more like someone knocking paint tins over :dontgetit:
Click to expand...

:lol: :lol:

This is what was making all the noise


----------



## Krispy

Man, most of you must have really small willies!!!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Man, most of you must have really small willies!!!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Deco

This is my daily drive. I don't really need it, just always loved them. Picture taken yesterday after filling up with some winter fuel:


----------



## tall_tim

Deco said:


> This is my daily drive. I don't really need it, just always loved them. Picture taken yesterday after filling up with some winter fuel:


I hope you've more than that- its going to be a cold one this year - again! We use 2 full loads of this a season...


----------



## DaveOS

Deco said:


> This is my daily drive. I don't really need it, just always loved them. Picture taken yesterday after filling up with some winter fuel:


Awesome vehicles, I nearly bought a commercial 110 as a run around, but I heard a rumour that they will fall foul of the low emission zone


----------



## tall_tim

Dave O said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daily drive. I don't really need it, just always loved them. Picture taken yesterday after filling up with some winter fuel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome vehicles, I nearly bought a commercial 110 as a run around, but I heard a rumour that they will fall foul of the low emission zone
Click to expand...

You might be aware of this Dave, but if not - you can check individual cars to see if they comply or not (half way down the page - click on the vehicle check link).

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17700.aspx#container


----------



## DaveOS

tall_tim said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daily drive. I don't really need it, just always loved them. Picture taken yesterday after filling up with some winter fuel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome vehicles, I nearly bought a commercial 110 as a run around, but I heard a rumour that they will fall foul of the low emission zone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be aware of this Dave, but if not - you can check individual cars to see if they comply or not (half way down the page - click on the vehicle check link).
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17700.aspx#container
Click to expand...

Cheers Tim, it looks like they are affected. I'll have a proper browse later because every car I like seems to be borderline.


----------



## Dr.f

Here's my car, older Volvo fans amongst you may recognise this as a Volvo 850 T5-R. It was made for one year in 1996 and has 3 million horsepower. It's a bit wasted on me as I hardly seem to go over 60 most days. I like the colour as I can find it in the carpark. Here's also a picture of me


----------



## Kutusov

Those cars are fantastic on motorways! Pretty bad on mountain roads, there's so much power it tends to burn the inside tyre if you push just a little. That colour... well... errr... :bangin:


----------



## Dr.f

Kutusov said:


> Those cars are fantastic on motorways! Pretty bad on mountain roads, there's so much power it tends to burn the inside tyre if you push just a little. That colour... well... errr... :bangin:


Any guesses on the watch?


----------



## Kutusov

No, I give up... what is it?


----------



## tixntox

KrispyDK said:


> Man, most of you must have really small willies!!!


In that case:-










Envy is a sin!

Mike


----------



## Dr.f

It's the one on the left, a Precista 20-LE.










Apologies for going off topic, but they are nice watches.


----------



## Kutusov

Dr.f said:


> It's the one on the left, a Precista 20-LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for going off topic, but they are nice watches.


No such thing as off-topic 

Damn, I was about to say "Is it a Panerai?" but it didn't look like a Luminor and I couldn't see the Radiomir style lugs... Oh well, who doesn't dare looses


----------



## Davey P

Here's mine:










It's a 2003 Mazda RX-8 231, I've had it for 3 months and I'm chuffed to bits with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley

Mines the blue one


----------



## Rotundus

Deco said:


> This is my daily drive. I don't really need it, just always loved them. Picture taken yesterday after filling up with some winter fuel:


quite right too! even you leinstermen know that everything else is a hairdressermobile!


----------



## Rotundus

Mines the blue one 










where's me paint ball gun ? splash of yellow anyone?









i used to love seeing these things disappear in my rear view mirror on the M5 in my boring little beemer in the old days. granted it was all a bit straight line stuff.

does anybody over 22 drive one these days?


----------



## Kutusov

Mutley said:


>


Rubbish cars... look at them all in the slow lane


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Rubbish cars... look at them all in the slow lane


Ha ha....and that Corsa has pretty much done all of them!!


----------



## Mutley

You wait all night for a comedian and then you get 3 in a row


----------



## Kutusov

Mutley said:


> You wait all night for a comedian and then you get 3 in a row


Don't be jealous of the comedians...


----------



## OliDc2

Seeing as we are posting our cars up, heres mine! Its gone away for the winter now so i've turned my attention to buying watches!










The carbon has also been canned as I now realise we are no longer in the 90's!


----------



## Kutusov

OliDc2 said:


>


The Integra is still one of my favourite cars!! Hugly as sin but so much fun to drive! There's nothing else quite like it anymore, with a striped down interior for it to be lightweight. Like I said, I had a 106 Rallye and when I decided to change car the Integra was no longer being sold overhere. I tried to get a used one but the best on I could find had already 80K kilometres on it.


----------



## OliDc2

I think its quite a good looking car in UKDM guise! Its the JDM one thats ugly ^_^! Mines fully stripped with a few tasty modifications! Although there are faster cars out there, very few can emulate the raw essence of what a drivers car should feel like! The teg does and will always bring a smile to your face! Anyone for some lift off oversteer!?


----------



## Kutusov

OliDc2 said:


> Although there are faster cars out there, very few can emulate the raw essence of what a drivers car should feel like!


Yeap, that's what I like about it! Shame that there aren't cars like this anymore*, now they all have to come loaded with airbags, A/C and all sorts of gizmos. I know you can get a car and then strip it and modified it but I would love to be able to pick one new already like that.

*well, there's the Superligera and those GT Porsche versions but I was talking about cars I could afford


----------



## Dusty

KrispyDK said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish cars... look at them all in the slow lane
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha....and that Corsa has pretty much done all of them!!
Click to expand...

And all of them holding up the motorbikes !!


----------



## Uncle Alec

You've been waiting for me to pop up, haven't you!


----------



## tixntox

Now that is a car! :notworthy: I can remember polishing all the chrome on one of those for my schoolteacher way back around 1960! He was so impressed, that I got the equivalent of a month's pocket money as a tip. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Daveinspain

Roger the Dodger said:


> This was my favourite car...1975...if only I knew then what I know now! :cray:
> 
> Classic Triumph TR6...


I wonder if it's still alive and kicking?


----------



## Kutusov

Daveinspain said:


> I wonder if it's still alive and kicking?


If I remember correctly, Roger killed it and still has the scars to show it


----------



## Retronaut

Uncle Alec said:


> You've been waiting for me to pop up, haven't you!


:notworthy: I think Alec wins this thread - class!!


----------



## Dr.f

Looks like a Riley RM,very nice.


----------



## Phillionaire

Some nice rides here gentlemen. Thought I'd include mine, though I'd never own one of these if I was living in the city and not in the bush where I am now...










Though I'd probably swap if Alec was interested


----------



## Javaman365

Here's my old chariot...










lowered, stiffened, uprated brakes and customed tuned to 200bhp and 314 lb/ft torque...that car scared the bejesus out of more than just me.

Very unfair that it died prematurely at the hands of an old oil spill at 25mph.










Far cry from the Vauxhall Diesel now trudging the 500miles a week commute


----------



## bsa

Hard drive Sunday


----------



## Clum

Picked this up in the summer to compliment my Celica, great fun with the roof off  I think I have Toyota fever though, eyeing up a Supra next.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Daveinspain said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favourite car...1975...if only I knew then what I know now! :cray:
> 
> Classic Triumph TR6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's still alive and kicking?
Click to expand...

I really don't know, Dave...I've never searched the number....



Kutusov said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's still alive and kicking?
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, Roger killed it and still has the scars to show it
Click to expand...

No, I sold that one, Renato....It needed four new tyres to pass the MOT test...they were 15" (same as the Jaguar XJ6) and I couldn't afford them (about Â£50 each at the time...and that's about what I was earning a week back then)...I sold it for Â£750.... :cray: :cray: :cray:

I got smashed up driving a Nissan 4x4 pick up truck in 1989...got out to check the ropes holding a load hadn't come loose 'cos I could see an end flapping about (on the hard shoulder of the M4), and a guy came along a bit too close and hit me as I was standing on the offside of the vehicle. According to witnesses, I went 20 feet through the air. Broke my left leg, left arm, smashed in my head and embedded my watch ( a Citizen ana-digi) into my left wrist...cost me two years off work...!


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> No, I sold that one, Renato....It needed four new tyres to pass the MOT test...they were 15" (same as the Jaguar XJ6) and I couldn't afford them (about Â£50 each at the time...and that's about what I was earning a week back then)...I sold it for Â£750.... :cray: :cray: :cray:
> 
> I got smashed up driving a Nissan 4x4 pick up truck in 1989...got out to check the ropes holding a load hadn't come loose 'cos I could see an end flapping about (on the hard shoulder of the M4), and a guy came along a bit too close and hit me as I was standing on the offside of the vehicle. According to witnesses, I went 20 feet through the air. Broke my left leg, left arm, smashed in my head and embedded my watch ( a Citizen ana-digi) into my left wrist...cost me two years off work...!


Ouch, two separate awful things then! I new you had had some kind of traffic accident but I assumed you were inside the car... those old wood steering wheels were great to get wrists/heads/rib-cages smashed in, assuming you were lucky enough they wouldn't break and impale you instead.

I have an aunt who smashed her Alfa GT and pierced a lung that way many years, also managing to crack her skull and almost getting her jaw ripped off. She's bound to die in the next half year or so due to some degenerative brain process that set in back then.


----------



## Stuart Davies

A mumsey mobile


----------



## Kutusov

Clum said:


> Picked this up in the summer to compliment my Celica, great fun with the roof off  I think I have Toyota fever though, eyeing up a Supra next.


Those are really nice! It would be a very rare find over here as there never were many to begin with and the ones that survived are on the hands of kids who completely trash these things.

A question related to Supra... I have a very faint notion that Mitsubishi had a very similar or almost the same car... a 3.0l V6 with a different bodywork but pretty much the same chassis and systems. 3000GT? Was it?


----------



## Bootsy

My two toys

1972 Porsche 911 Hot Rod










On track at Le Mans










And my 1993 Porsche 993


----------



## andyclient

My sunday and fun day car up until recently when i decided to let it go :crybaby:


----------



## Kutusov

andyclient said:


> My sunday and fun day car up until recently when i decided to let it go :crybaby:


Yeap, big mistake...


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up in the summer to compliment my Celica, great fun with the roof off  I think I have Toyota fever though, eyeing up a Supra next.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really nice! It would be a very rare find over here as there never were many to begin with and the ones that survived are on the hands of kids who completely trash these things.
> 
> A question related to Supra... I have a very faint notion that Mitsubishi had a very similar or almost the same car... a 3.0l V6 with a different bodywork but pretty much the same chassis and systems. 3000GT? Was it?
Click to expand...

Different cars all together, Supras were straight 6's, later top of the range ones came with twin turbo inline sixes. Nice cars, I had an early one and have driven a few of the later ones. They can be scary fast with a bit of work on the motors.


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> Different cars all together, Supras were straight 6's, later top of the range ones came with twin turbo inline sixes. Nice cars, I had an early one and have driven a few of the later ones. They can be scary fast with a bit of work on the motors.


That I know about the Supra, very easy and cheap to tune up! Lot's of people with plenty of experience in doing that too. I guess the Mitsubishi 3000 is a much more exotic car as I never saw many around anyway.

So no relation between the two... I must be thinking of something else then as I had the notion the Supra was a V6. Even better if it's a straight 6!


----------



## ralphy

This has been a restoration project of mine for most of the year.





































R


----------



## DaveOS

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different cars all together, Supras were straight 6's, later top of the range ones came with twin turbo inline sixes. Nice cars, I had an early one and have driven a few of the later ones. They can be scary fast with a bit of work on the motors.
> 
> 
> 
> That I know about the Supra, very easy and cheap to tune up! Lot's of people with plenty of experience in doing that too. I guess the Mitsubishi 3000 is a much more exotic car as I never saw many around anyway.
> 
> So no relation between the two... I must be thinking of something else then as I had the notion the Supra was a V6. Even better if it's a straight 6!
Click to expand...

You might be thinking of the Lexus Soarer. The 2.5L version was basically a Supra with a comfy body attached. I always preferred the 4.0L though


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different cars all together, Supras were straight 6's, later top of the range ones came with twin turbo inline sixes. Nice cars, I had an early one and have driven a few of the later ones. They can be scary fast with a bit of work on the motors.
> 
> 
> 
> That I know about the Supra, very easy and cheap to tune up! Lot's of people with plenty of experience in doing that too. I guess the Mitsubishi 3000 is a much more exotic car as I never saw many around anyway.
> 
> So no relation between the two... I must be thinking of something else then as I had the notion the Supra was a V6. Even better if it's a straight 6!
Click to expand...

I was tempted with a few years back, a guy in my office was selling a newer but in the end I decided it was a bit to "Fast and Furious" for a smooth guy like myself :lol: :lol:

I did have one of these though


----------



## Kutusov

Dave O said:


> You might be thinking of the Lexus Soarer. The 2.5L version was basically a Supra with a comfy body attached. I always preferred the 4.0L though


No I wasn't because I didn't even knew that model existed until now! It was probably some mix up on my part, I tend not to follow car stuff any more because lot's of reasons. I still buy the magazines every week but honestly I just flip through the pictures and that's that.

The only car that flared me a little bit recently was a used Delta HF Integral, one of those final ones on white with the Martini strips. The guy wasn't asking much for it as he has 3 or 4 other cars but then it got me thinking "Why do I need this and how much is it going to cost me to maintain it?". Petrol, tyres, electric thingies always going kaput (it's an Italian car..)... plus I feel I had enough traffic tickets on the last couple of years as it is... and 95% of my driving is done inside the city, being stuck on traffic. What I should be getting was a motorcycle but Porto is a rainy city, so it would be stuck on the garage most of the time.



BondandBigM said:


> I was tempted with a few years back, a guy in my office was selling a newer but in the end I decided it was a bit to "Fast and Furious" for a smooth guy like myself :lol: :lol:


Well, I don't know how smooth you are (nor do I want to know







) but I agree, it's a car that you immediately associate with tuning and street racing and all that.


----------



## jaslfc5

my soon to be gone honda tourer.a fantastic estate car lpg converted ,but ive got the urge to convert a vw t4 so it has to go.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

ralphy said:


> This has been a restoration project of mine for most of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


Very nice, Ralphy! :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> The only car that flared me a little bit recently was a used Delta HF Integral, one of those final ones on white with the Martini strips.


Saw these at a motor show a few years back when we were "Down Under" I could have a go with one. You should have bought it the prices on them are silly for good ones now.


----------



## BondandBigM

But straying yet again if you fancy a bit of EyeTaliian forget Ferrari/Fiats/Lancia/Alpha

B)





































Or Audi for that matter :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches

At the grand old age of 37 I have bought an old mans car - 2000 Mercedes S430










275bhp V8, all the toys inc sat nav, double glazing and uber cool soft close doors. It's averaged 25mpg, about 20% more than i got fom my RX8 and has just cost me Â£309 for the MOT - including two new 265/35 R18 tyres for the back and the MOT fee. Cheap bit of luxury so far

Frantically touching wood!!!


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


>


The most beautiful car ever made!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson

BondandBigM said:


> But straying yet again if you fancy a bit of EyeTaliian forget Ferrari/Fiats/Lancia/Alpha
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Audi for that matter :lol: :lol:


Pasta-wagons all look the same to me. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> You should have bought it the prices on them are silly for good ones now.


Knowing the guy, the car should be in excellent condition. It's one of those guys that spends a fortune keeping his cars, there's always one of them at the garage to check something out.

The Integrale had 90.000Kmts (about 56K miles) and it's from June of 1992. The guy was asking â‚¬20.000, which I reckon it's already a bargain, and he would probably drop the price a bit more.

Still, have you looked at the price of petrol recently?? â‚¬1.6+/L for 95 octane petrol and me doing 98% of my driving on stop/go mode, stuck on traffic jams inside the city?? Could have been a good investment but I bought and sold cars 10 years ago and barely got away with it without losing money. On nowadays Portuguese market, I would be stuck with it for a LOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGG time! It's a shame I wasn't born rich.... :sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Pasta-wagons all look the same to me. :lol:


 :jawdrop:

I no longer respect, care or like you Will... :comando:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta-wagons all look the same to me. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> I no longer respect, care or like you Will... :comando:
Click to expand...

:lol:

To be fair, I exaggerated, I can tell them from one of these:










Or one of these:










If tou've ever watched any old film shot in Rome during the 60's, you've seen 100's of both of these, at the same time. They are kind of hard to miss. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> If tou've ever watched any old film shot in Rome during the 60's, you've seen 100's of both of these, at the same time. They are kind of hard to miss.


You forget where I live! Plenty of those here too! Mainly home-delivery thingies for small supermarkets and road repair crews for small repairs.

Actually you don't see many of those anymore but they were abundant 10 years ago. Loud and slow as a MF... 

When I was a kid I used to tell my friends it was a Vespa motorcycle with a toilet on the back, very handy for long journeys. I was delighted to find out some years after that one of them actually believed me and was very disappointed when he saw one with the back opened and lot's of pick-axes, shovels, road cones but no toilet inside


----------



## BondandBigM

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta-wagons all look the same to me. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> I no longer respect, care or like you Will... :comando:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> To be fair, I exaggerated, I can tell them from one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If tou've ever watched any old film shot in Rome during the 60's, you've seen 100's of both of these, at the same time. They are kind of hard to miss.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I worked in the north of Italy a couple of times a few years ago and I never saw a Ferrari/Lambo nobody could afford them !!!! :lol: :lol:

The owner of one place I worked had one of these, Italian style & Yank muscle, it was a nice combo


----------



## William_Wilson

BondandBigM said:


> I worked in the north of Italy a couple of times a few years ago and I never saw a Ferrari/Lambo nobody could afford them !!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> The owner of one place I worked had one of these, Italian style & Yank muscle, it was a nice combo


The ass-end of that car looks like it's all business. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


>


That looks a bit silly... the tyres on back are at least twice as wide as the ones on the front!


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks a bit silly... the tyres on back are at least twice as wide as the ones on the front!
Click to expand...

That's what it takes to deliver power. Great on the straightaway, not so much on the curves.

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob

I must've posted before ... my current jalopy is a Accord Euro-R (sold here as an Acura TSX), with A-spec dampers and a stiffer after-market rear anti-sway bar, stronger brakes, and an ECU reflash to boost BHP and improve the power curve ... enough to handle well on the track, getting up to respectable speeds. I'm no Stig, but I'm holding my own with better pedigreed cars.


----------



## matnrach

I've had quite a few cars over the years.

Here's my current toy

It only has a turbocharged Mini engine but doesn't weigh much so quite quick


----------



## SEIKO7A38

A Davrian ? 

Indeed it is - a Davrian Mk8: http://maximummini.blogspot.com/2011/09/readers-restoration-davrian-mk8.html


----------



## matnrach

SEIKO7A38 said:


> A Davrian ?
> 
> Indeed it is - a Davrian Mk8: http://maximummini.blogspot.com/2011/09/readers-restoration-davrian-mk8.html


You've got it. Must be a car anorak as well!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

matnrach said:


> Must be a car anorak as well!!


Just a bit. h34r: My weekend toy probably has a similar-ish power to weight ratio as yours - 230 bhp / 760 Kilos.


----------



## matnrach

Wow thats lovely. A Foreman P4?

What engine/ V6 turbo?


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Just a bit. h34r: My weekend toy probably has a similar-ish power to weight ratio as yours - 230 bhp / 760 Kilos.


FFS... that's why you'll NEVER see any photos from my car... :bag: :sadwalk:


----------



## Chromejob

matnrach said:


>


Preeeety bluebird. :sly: And an interesting front end, any idea what the drag coefficient is?


----------



## matnrach

David Spalding said:


> matnrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preeeety bluebird. :sly: And an interesting front end, any idea what the drag coefficient is?
Click to expand...

Not a clue. I doubt its ever been near a wind tunnel


----------



## scottswatches

matnrach said:


> I've had quite a few cars over the years.
> 
> Here's my current toy
> 
> It only has a turbocharged Mini engine but doesn't weigh much so quite quick


I don't wish to be rude, but this is just an observation. It does look like a Ford GT40 humped a Opel Manta, and this was the lovechild!


----------



## SlimJim16v

A couple more 'pasta wagons', one's mine


----------



## TONY M

SlimJim16v said:


> A couple more 'pasta wagons', one's mine


Lucky, lucky, lucky chap! :thumbup:

Tony


----------



## gaz64




----------



## Chromejob

SlimJim16v said:


> A couple more 'pasta wagons', one's mine


Ooooh, I like that red. What is it? I suspect I had a Corgi or Matchbox toy of that....


----------



## SlimJim16v

The red one was my friends Lancua Stratos replica. Has V6 engine, just like the original, but not Ferrari.


----------



## dapper

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov

SlimJim16v said:


>


...and there's the two cars I've been praising on a couple of threads! Integrale and Stratos!! :notworthy:

I'm guessing your's the Delta?


----------



## SlimJim16v

Thanks to all for the compliments. Unfortunately it looks the the 'grale has to go 

Tweaked to 250bhp, I reckon there's still very little that can touch one in the wet.

A friend has developed a 500bhp+ engine for 'em :jawdrop: The gearbox needs treating gently above about 350bhp though


----------



## Kutusov

SlimJim16v said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments. Unfortunately it looks the the 'grale has to go
> 
> Tweaked to 250bhp, I reckon there's still very little that can touch one in the wet.
> 
> A friend has developed a 500bhp+ engine for 'em :jawdrop: The gearbox needs treating gently above about 350bhp though


He has to reinforce the clutch for such a high power. Not easily done and not everyone can do it properly. And 500bhp??? If I was his mechanic, it would be like a wet dream for me! I would imagine right away the kind of money I would be making just fixing that poor engine over and over and over again


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SlimJim16v said:


> The red one was my friends Lancua Stratos replica. Has V6 engine, just like the original, but not Ferrari.


Alfa 164 ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

dapper said:


> Cheers


Love the M*OO*N discs ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper

SEIKO7A38 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Love the M*OO*N discs ! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Cheers, well spotted


----------



## Kutusov

SlimJim16v said:


> The red one was my friends Lancua Stratos replica. Has V6 engine, just like the original, but not Ferrari.


Doh!! I could start reading all the posts before asking questions that have already been answered... :bag:

Well, ok... here's a macro shot of my car 










(not mine actually, mine has a lot more Kmts)


----------



## SlimJim16v

Kutusov said:


> SlimJim16v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments. Unfortunately it looks the the 'grale has to go
> 
> Tweaked to 250bhp, I reckon there's still very little that can touch one in the wet.
> 
> A friend has developed a 500bhp+ engine for 'em :jawdrop: The gearbox needs treating gently above about 350bhp though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has to reinforce the clutch for such a high power. Not easily done and not everyone can do it properly. And 500bhp??? If I was his mechanic, it would be like a wet dream for me! I would imagine right away the kind of money I would be making just fixing that poor engine over and over and over again
Click to expand...

He uses a twin plate clutch in one of his and Trans X gears. The engines have been properly thought out and built by his mechanic. I'll have to see if I can find a pic of his car.

Yes, it was a 164 engine in the "Strat" as the owners call them


----------



## Mutley

Kutusov said:


> Well, ok... here's a macro shot of my car


Renault Twingo


----------



## William_Wilson

Mutley said:


> Renault Twingo


Sounds like the name of a medical condition. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley

William_Wilson said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renault Twingo
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the name of a medical condition.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I think you may have mistaken that for the Shriveled Scrotum


----------



## Kutusov

Mutley said:


> Renault Twingo


No it's not!! Try again... lume shot


----------



## gaz64

Kutusov said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renault Twingo
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not!! Try again... lume shot
Click to expand...

#twingo gti?


----------



## Kutusov

You people!!... Its Pug 207 )

I wouldn't mind a Twingo Cup though


----------



## gaz64

Kutusov said:


> You people!!... Its Pug 207 )
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Twingo Cup though


hey i had a 205 bi turbo gti nd11 is a bog standard 2.0 diesel velce 170


----------



## BondandBigM

SlimJim16v said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments. Unfortunately it looks the the 'grale has to go
> 
> Tweaked to 250bhp, I reckon there's still very little that can touch one in the wet.


This might :lol: :lol:






I think I already posted it somewhere else here but it's worth another look. A lad at work does a bit of spanner work on it. He also has a really nice Escort Cosworth which is in the middle of a complete nut and bolt rebuild and is supposedly a rare combination only one of a handful.

It would be an interesting match up 

Seeing as we are talking motors mine has this in it, come in 2wd or 4wd, the gear box will handle all the power you can throw at it and some


----------



## ralphy

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very nice, Ralphy! :notworthy:


Thanks.

It certainly looked different when I bought it! Some before and after pics:























































It's a bit like Trigger's broom tbh, the list of new items is endless!

R


----------



## Phillionaire

I think your project Ralphy deserves a post of it's own. Do you have pics of the whole resto job?


----------



## chrisb

Dr.f said:


> Here's my car, older Volvo fans amongst you may recognise this as a Volvo 850 T5-R. It was made for one year in 1996 and has 3 million horsepower. It's a bit wasted on me as I hardly seem to go over 60 most days. I like the colour as I can find it in the carpark. Here's also a picture of me


I have the offspring of your car, a '98 C70 T5 auto, comfort personified, I also have the same watch.


----------



## BondandBigM

I got my truck back from the menders this week, I had asked the guy to give it a thorough end to end going over and sort whatever needed to be sorted. I even, no questions asked, paid the duty and taxes due on parts from the States !!!

:lol: :lol:

Even at the mileage it still starts on the button and doesn't miss a beat. So hopefully good to go for it's next 300K :yes: Say what you like about Yank Tanks but they know a thing or two about how to build a pick-up truck.


----------



## rooi neus

I'm banned. My own/alcohol's stupid fault.


----------



## jbw

Audi S8 and a Toyota Celica rally replica


----------



## lewjamben

I've gone all grown-up now. I've had this for a few months now and (to be honest) I'm pretty impressed:










I know it's one of those cars where you might think the owner has no interest in cars, but I actually love cars and think this handles really well for a family hatchback!


----------



## Davey P

Mk3 Golf GTi for me:










Only bought it as a "temporary" measure to get back on the road quickly when my RX-8 predictably blew up, but had it nearly a year now and love it :thumbup:


----------



## tall_tim




----------



## Phillionaire

Cool photo Tim.










This is my ride. For where I am it's great fun. A bit of 4wding every now and then. This is us on our way back from Adel's Grove. Beautiful little spot to camp and kayak.


----------



## tall_tim

Phillionaire said:


> Cool photo Tim.


Likewise, and it does look a good spot.

Mine is on the ski road down from Cairn Gorm looking over Loch Morlich.


----------



## southy

A volvo S40 55 plate 2.0L diesel

and a triumph 675 bike, when it is nice weather

Thinking about a vauxhall insignia 160 D sri, Anyone any views about them?


----------



## pauluspaolo

Alfa 156 1.9 jtd turbo diesel â€" still chugging along at 99,500 miles â€" goes well for an 8 valve & returns well over 50mpg on a run.










Hopefully Iâ€™ll be able to drive this next year after a 4 year rebuild/modifying marathon!










Originally it used a 1600 CVH engine but I've now fitted an 1800 Zetec


----------



## Ventura

BMW 320D SE.


----------



## IAmATeaf

I drive an old mans Japanese barge, a 2003 Honda Accord Type-S. Am looking to replace but the wife has insisted that her car gets replaced first


----------



## JWL940

Berlingo van. Loads of room and well equipped but very uncomfortable.


----------



## willoughbybrown

Maserati 4200gt (53 plate). I replaced my 12 year old Maserati 3200gt with this after it reached 106,000 miles, just dont mention the repairs on the 3200gt!


----------



## frogspawn

Depends on how I feel, Alfa Brera for everyday, one of these on high days and holidays...


----------



## ralphy

This:










This:










And this:










R


----------



## Kutusov

magnet said:


> 1999 Peugeot 306 Rallye.


Now, that's one I'm sure I would love!! :notworthy:


----------



## Rotundus

skoda 1.2 turbo octavia.

its crap! well ok, its got a big boot and not bad fuel comsumption if you don't put too much weight in and drive slowly.

not sure which is worse - the economy tyres, the $&!Â£ suspension, the lack of power or the weird gear ratios.

on the plus side it has been discontinued ! so the next crappo company cart i get may well be less rubbish.

only 75,000 mile to go ...


----------



## dino50

Hi all, I have recently aquired an 89 mini 30 to keep my workhorse company ( vw sharan ). My pride and joy is a porsche 911 3.2 carrera which for various reasons i may have to consider selling 

cheers Dave


----------



## Kutusov

dino50 said:


> My pride and joy is a porsche 911 3.2 carrera which for various reasons i may have to consider selling
> 
> cheers Dave


And you come to a watch forum?? You have only two kidneys, you know? :thumbsup:


----------



## dino50

Thanks for the comment. I signed up on here because ive allways liked a nice watch and i recently had a look on e bay.Instead of just buying on impulse/fancy ( of which i am a black belt  ) i thought i would try and find out what are collectable.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Stan

I drive a ford KA, 2002, in Panther Black. It was the only colour the KA came in that was manly. 

It's not very fast and isn't that economical, but it handles better than a series two Golf GTI. I know about that, I owned two of them. Both 8 and 16 valve.

If any car was like the original BMC Mini, the KA was it.

The 1275 GT Mini the M-i-L had was a wicked thing to drive, the torque steer caught me out a few times (and I loved it :wink1.

But the KA handles as well, is more comfortable, safer, and just as much fun to drive.

It's a shame Ford sold it as the "cosy" car, it might have rallied quite well, with some help.


----------



## Who. Me?

Stan said:


> I drive a ford KA, 2002, in Panther Black. It was the only colour the KA came in that was manly.
> 
> It's not very fast and isn't that economical, but it handles better than a series two Golf GTI. I know about that, I owned two of them. Both 8 and 16 valve.
> 
> If any car was like the original BMC Mini, the KA was it.
> 
> The 1275 GT Mini the M-i-L had was a wicked thing to drive, the torque steer caught me out a few times (and I loved it :wink1.
> 
> But the KA handles as well, is more comfortable, safer, and just as much fun to drive.
> 
> It's a shame Ford sold it as the "cosy" car, it might have rallied quite well, with some help.


I had one of those - a Ka3 in Panther Black with optional ABS. Bought it new in 1999 when I was working in SW London. Kept it for 5 years.

It was brilliant fun, although the air conditioning seriously sapped what little power it had. I used to have to turn the AC off if I was pulling away at busy roundabouts or it would barely limp away. Turn the AC off though, and it could go round roundabouts flat out like a 'proper' mini.

Traded it for a black Renault Megane (big mistake - I'm never buying a French car again) and traded that as soon as the first MOT was due for a black Seat Leon 1.9td. Again new, but this one I'm keeping - it's five years old and I'd like to get another five out of it. It's no sports car but it's good looking, well built (VW mechanicals) and a damn sight better value than the Golf on which it's based.


----------



## Littlelegs

Vw t4 lwb van 4 birth camper conversion. 2.5tdi with 2.5inch stainless exhaust system. Goes pretty well for a big bus and reasonable mid 30mpg on the fuel on short runs. On long runs its 40s.

Also focus 1.9tdci estate for lugging the dogs and lil man around.

Really miss my old landrover discovery though & fancying a series Landy as a weekend toy. No chance of that now 710s been made redundant....(


----------



## no8yogi

Merc B class (the new one) as a company car

my dad and I share my old Alfa 156 selespeed 110000 miles and still going strong who said Alfas were unreliable! that said I always let someone else change the headlights as that is a procedure that very systematically removes all the skin from your hands!


----------



## thunderbolt

thunderbolt said:


> I drive a 2010 Hyundai i10 and the 710 drives a 2009 VW Touran diesel.


Both of the above now gone due to various circumstances and we now have a 2007 Ford Mondeo diesel estate.


----------



## mrteatime

thunderbolt said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a 2010 Hyundai i10 and the 710 drives a 2009 VW Touran diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the above now gone due to various circumstances and we now have a 2007 Ford Mondeo diesel estate.
Click to expand...

Great cars those John....I had a 56 mondeo and put nearly 180,000 on it....it had 30k on it when we bought it....and apart from the rear bushes needing doing and wheel bearings it ran and ran (although you wont have the bushings to worry about in the estate  )


----------



## Deco

2001 Land Rover Discovery II diesel automatic fully spec'd up.

Cheap as chips to buy; Dear as f*%k to run.

Love it though.


----------



## thunderbolt

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a 2010 Hyundai i10 and the 710 drives a 2009 VW Touran diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the above now gone due to various circumstances and we now have a 2007 Ford Mondeo diesel estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great cars those John....I had a 56 mondeo and put nearly 180,000 on it....it had 30k on it when we bought it....and apart from the rear bushes needing doing and wheel bearings it ran and ran (although you wont have the bushings to worry about in the estate  )
Click to expand...

Ours is the "new" shape on a 57 plate, just the boggo Edge spec with the 2.0 TDCI 140 engine, 120,000 on the clock when we bought it. F.S.H. bought from a retired taxi driver who only did airport runs meticulously maintained, just had it serviced and passed it's MOT with no problems. We paid Â£4,000 for it!! Bargain! Just done a run to Sheffield with Clare and we averaged 58.7 mpg for the whole 240 mile round trip. Tows the caravan without a struggle. Chuffed to bits with it Shawn.


----------



## scottswatches

currently got a 2000 Mercedes S430, but looking for a change

quite fancy a 130bhp diesel renault magane convertible - quite different to the Merc, but not sure another luxury barge would come close to the quality of the big ol' girl - not so much as an interior lightbulb is wrong with it and it still has only 90k on the clock.

or i might just keep it! It's a tough act to follow


----------



## carlgulliver

Range Rover for local driving which is really comfy, all my mates say i look like a drug dealer in it lol, Suzuki swift for everyday use, my baby!!  and a Porsche 924 for summer use. I love my motors as you probably guessed lol


----------



## Deco

carlgulliver said:


> Range Rover for local driving which is really comfy, all my mates say i look like a drug dealer in it lol, Suzuki swift for everyday use, my baby!!  and a Porsche 924 for summer use. I love my motors as you probably guessed lol


Love the Rangie & the Porsche. Apart from the 4.6 part that is!!!


----------



## MarkF

Still the same.

Jeep Cherokee 4.0 straight six. Can get it down to zero MPG if I try hard enough.Yeehaw!

Suzuki Swift 1.5. For when I have to go further than 5 miles and can't afford to use the Jeep. Wear a balaclava.

Mazda MX 5 MkII. Carolyns car but I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Stan

Who. Me? said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a ford KA, 2002, in Panther Black. It was the only colour the KA came in that was manly.
> 
> It's not very fast and isn't that economical, but it handles better than a series two Golf GTI. I know about that, I owned two of them. Both 8 and 16 valve.
> 
> If any car was like the original BMC Mini, the KA was it.
> 
> The 1275 GT Mini the M-i-L had was a wicked thing to drive, the torque steer caught me out a few times (and I loved it :wink1.
> 
> But the KA handles as well, is more comfortable, safer, and just as much fun to drive.
> 
> It's a shame Ford sold it as the "cosy" car, it might have rallied quite well, with some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those - a Ka3 in Panther Black with optional ABS. Bought it new in 1999 when I was working in SW London. Kept it for 5 years.
> 
> It was brilliant fun, although the air conditioning seriously sapped what little power it had. I used to have to turn the AC off if I was pulling away at busy roundabouts or it would barely limp away. Turn the AC off though, and it could go round roundabouts flat out like a 'proper' mini.
> 
> Traded it for a black Renault Megane (big mistake - I'm never buying a French car again) and traded that as soon as the first MOT was due for a black Seat Leon 1.9td. Again new, but this one I'm keeping - it's five years old and I'd like to get another five out of it. It's no sports car but it's good looking, well built (VW mechanicals) and a damn sight better value than the Golf on which it's based.
Click to expand...

Yep, the KA chassis is pretty good. The old 1.3i lets it down though. Air Con was a bridge too far and was just up- selling a basic go- cart to people wanting a bit of luxury on a budget. Imo.

The KA has been well tuned over the years, if you care to spend some dosh on one.

Ford got the basic floor pan and body right, then let the KA down by putting a revamped, old mill in it (due to budget constraints, I suspect).

A better car than many give it credit for, and if I remember properly, Tiff agrees with me.


----------



## Docta13

S100rr

White m3 ( well at least get to drive this now and again!)


----------



## Who. Me?

Stan said:


> Yep, the KA chassis is pretty good. The old 1.3i lets it down though. Air Con was a bridge too far and was just up- selling a basic go- cart to people wanting a bit of luxury on a budget. Imo.
> 
> The KA has been well tuned over the years, if you care to spend some dosh on one.
> 
> Ford got the basic floor pan and body right, then let the KA down by putting a revamped, old mill in it (due to budget constraints, I suspect).
> 
> A better car than many give it credit for, and if I remember properly, Tiff agrees with me.


I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that the KA (and the Puma) were both derivatives of the old round-shape fiesta and were concepts that Ford decided to run with. They shortened the floorpan to make the Ka and kept the wheezy old push-rod 1.3 duratec engine that they were phasing out of the Fiesta range. The basic design is supposed to date back to the Ford Anglia.

When they made the SportKA, they really had to dig about in the parts bin to find a 1.6 that would fit with enough clearance under the bonnet. I think that the 8 valve engine they found came Ford in Australia.

The second generation Ka looks like a turd.


----------



## BondandBigM

Still the Golf but slowly getting it tidied up a bit. Although I originally intended to just run it I'm thinking it's to good to run through the winter and have my eye on another boy racer toy for the few bad months coming up.


----------



## Who. Me?

Looking good. Are you going to put the ride height back to where it should be?

And has it been repainted? Every older white car I see seems to have rust stains along its seams, but that looks pretty clean.


----------



## kabong

I am in my 30's have owned over 30 cars (including those for my wife). I'm not a major petrolhead but I dabble and can do certain job myself.

Here are some of the highlights:

Alfa GTV 3.0 V6










1976 Alfa GT Junior. Photo from when I drove to Italy










1999 1st Generation Honda Insight. 75MPG average. Best was 96MPG on a 25 mile run.










1972 Mercedes 220D. This was mint but left hand drive.










1980 Mercedes 200, with only 40k miles. I really regret selling this one


----------



## kabong

1984 Mercedes 200T 7 seater.










Motorhome


----------



## pauluspaolo

Stan said:


> I drive a ford KA, 2002, in Panther Black. It was the only colour the KA came in that was manly.
> 
> It's not very fast and isn't that economical, but it handles better than a series two Golf GTI. I know about that, I owned two of them. Both 8 and 16 valve.
> 
> If any car was like the original BMC Mini, the KA was it.
> 
> The 1275 GT Mini the M-i-L had was a wicked thing to drive, the torque steer caught me out a few times (and I loved it :wink1.
> 
> But the KA handles as well, is more comfortable, safer, and just as much fun to drive.
> 
> It's a shame Ford sold it as the "cosy" car, it might have rallied quite well, with some help.


This company specialise in putting 2 litre Zetec engines in the Ka 

http://www.fenspeed-motorsport.com/


----------



## BondandBigM

Who. Me? said:


> Looking good. Are you going to put the ride height back to where it should be?
> 
> And has it been repainted? Every older white car I see seems to have rust stains along its seams, but that looks pretty clean.


I'm on the look out for some original BBS alloys or G60 Steel wheels for it and yes it has been painted at some point but not recently. I suspect it's been a bit of a garage queen over it's years, I've had a look under the plastic wheel arch trims and in all the usual rot spots that don't usually get touched when they get sprayed and it is pretty clean given the age of it. I'll lift the suspension a bit maybe but I don't mind the lower look, it's on adjustable coilovers so the ride height is something I can have a fiddle around with.


----------



## BondandBigM

kabong said:


>


I like these old Mercs, unfortunately the one I had a dabble with a few years ago cost me a fortune. I eventually ended up spending more on it than it cost me to buy it in the first place 

I could live with an old one for something a bit different


----------



## RTM Boy

BondandBigM said:


> Still the Golf but slowly getting it tidied up a bit. Although I originally intended to just run it I'm thinking it's to good to run through the winter and have my eye on another boy racer toy for the few bad months coming up.


Ah, the Mk2... I had one of those and loved it. Still miss it. In fact my favourite ever car out of the 15 that I've owned...


----------



## LJD

D5 v70 volvo

amazes me just how fast the thing is on a good road !


----------



## rodgling

Boxster, not the most out-there choice but does an outstanding job of being comfy, practical and fun to drive all at the same time.


----------



## tixntox

Anything! Having been born into a haulage family, my father used to call me "cab happy"! Anything with wheels and an engine. The most fun I've ever had was taking my mother's 1970 Fiat 500 to its limits! I learned to "G" turn in it! :yes:  :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## MattTheBass

My latest... great drive, most fun I've had on 4 wheels for a long time.


----------



## MikeProcter

I have a Skoda Yeti which I bought new. Had to wait 6 months before they built and delivered it. In the meantime Clarkson raved about it.

I ended up with the diesel automatic.

It is awesome on road, off road and on track :lol:

Here it is in action:


----------



## rclark

I'm in my early 30s and drive an upgraded MR2 Turbo.


----------



## Stan

pauluspaolo said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a ford KA, 2002, in Panther Black. It was the only colour the KA came in that was manly.
> 
> It's not very fast and isn't that economical, but it handles better than a series two Golf GTI. I know about that, I owned two of them. Both 8 and 16 valve.
> 
> If any car was like the original BMC Mini, the KA was it.
> 
> The 1275 GT Mini the M-i-L had was a wicked thing to drive, the torque steer caught me out a few times (and I loved it :wink1.
> 
> But the KA handles as well, is more comfortable, safer, and just as much fun to drive.
> 
> It's a shame Ford sold it as the "cosy" car, it might have rallied quite well, with some help.
> 
> 
> 
> This company specialise in putting 2 litre Zetec engines in the Ka
> 
> http://www.fenspeed-motorsport.com/
Click to expand...

That should sharpen the KA up a bit, I could see me driving my aged, bog standard one with all the mods. 

Urban stealth makes sense to me.:wink1:


----------



## Mercedesclkman

I drive a 2003 mercedes newer shape W210 clk 3.2 elegance lovely car in metallic black with cream leather , don't ask me about fuel consumption as it's through the roof , but I only use it at weekends so not that bad .


----------



## dapper

2CV.........


----------



## Who. Me?

dapper said:


> 2CV.........


Tsk - someones opened it. The sardines will go off now!

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Looks good though.


----------



## dapper

Who. Me? said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2CV.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk - someones opened it. The sardines will go off now!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> Looks good though.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Omegamaniac

I have a 2004 peugeot partner MPV, with the slowest diesal engine in the wold. 85mph flat out. Its great with teenage kids, can get 3 bmx bikes in the back without potting the seats down. It can get 3 kyaks on the roof and all our wetsuits etc in trailer if we go away.

For fun and every day transport, a 2010 Kawasaki 650 Versys fo4r me and a Yamaha XV 535 for the 710


----------



## Stuart Davies

For the short-term at least we are a two car family (both privately owned).

Mazda 6 TS

BMW 320i Msport Business Edition


----------



## Haggis

ollyhock said:


> my wife mad


X2


----------



## PilotWatchLover

gaz64 said:


> A rover 75 1.8 does the job just got 42 mpg on a trip down to Luton and back


Love the Rover 75. Classic British. It has its flaws obviously, but characterful.


----------



## urzamoon

Some nice cars people driving around here. That 2CV very pretty, it's a Bond car in the end ^^. Myself at the moment driving a VW Corrado 16V, I know not VR6, but still a very enjoyable motoring.


----------



## pauluspaolo

urzamoon said:


> Some nice cars people driving around here. That 2CV very pretty, it's a Bond car in the end ^^. Myself at the moment driving a VW Corrado 16V, I know not VR6, but still a very enjoyable motoring.


Corrado is one of my fave VW's - my mate owned a Golf VR6: he spent ages finding a good one & then spent ages worrying about the head gaskets (they never did go in his ownership)!! The car sounded fantastic - it had a Pipercross air filter & the induction roar sounded superb - needless to say it went like stink. He sold it after a couple of years & was reduced to trogging around in a 1 litre 3 cylinder Corsa (awful thing to drive but very reliable despite his attempts to kill it)! He now owns some sort of SAAB - big, black, turbocharged & effortlessly fast - & a Westfield (1700x-flow engine + twin 40 carbs) which is great fun but a tad impractical - it's sorn'd for winter & he intends to hillclimb it next year


----------



## no8yogi

I note a number of Alfas in here definitely a higher % on here own Alfas compared to the general population, why do you think that is? we care about style or we are handy with tools!?


----------



## pauluspaolo

no8yogi said:


> I note a number of Alfas in here definitely a higher % on here own Alfas compared to the general population, why do you think that is? we care about style or we are handy with tools!?


I'd noticed that too :huh:

Maybe it's because Alfa's aren't as unreliable as they used to be - mine's been great apart from a couple of glitches early on in our relationship! Or maybe it's because we like stylish, hand built(ish) mechanical things & many of us know one end of a spanner from the other :thumbup:


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Brera...

:sweatdrop: :tongue2:


----------



## hdm

seriously pimped knight rider style mkiii toyota supra turbo ... all bonnet and louvres ... someone else built it i picked it up a few weeks back after losing a bet at work which meant i had to buy it ... loving it though ... not sure how long i ll be keeping her as all the young buck boy racers keep trying to have a pop at the old gunslinger


----------



## tall_tim

hdm said:


> seriously pimped knight rider style mkiii toyota supra turbo ... all bonnet and louvres ... someone else built it i picked it up a few weeks back after losing a bet at work which meant i had to buy it ... loving it though ... not sure how long i ll be keeping her as all the young buck boy racers keep trying to have a pop at the old gunslinger


Photos? And what was the bet?


----------



## Stinch

Subaru Forester (2003). Can't part with it. Best all round car I've ever had and I've had a lot, both company cars and my own. Also have a 1999 MX5 in lovely condition and a Skoda estate as a run around.


----------



## gmc38

New shape Kia Sportage for me. Like this one but silver;

http://www.kia.co.uk/new-cars/range/suvs-4x4-cars/new-sportage.aspx


----------



## tall_tim

Stinch said:


> Subaru Forester (2003). Can't part with it. Best all round car I've ever had and I've had a lot, both company cars and my own. Also have a 1999 MX5 in lovely condition and a Skoda estate as a run around.


Been thinking about a forester for when I replace my x-trail next summer. What are they like on semi off road? We live a mile up a bumpy rocky farm track that is often feet deep in mud or snow.


----------



## hdm

tall_tim said:


> hdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously pimped knight rider style mkiii toyota supra turbo ... all bonnet and louvres ... someone else built it i picked it up a few weeks back after losing a bet at work which meant i had to buy it ... loving it though ... not sure how long i ll be keeping her as all the young buck boy racers keep trying to have a pop at the old gunslinger
> 
> 
> 
> Photos? And what was the bet?
Click to expand...

im a freelancer ... it was less a bet than a forfeit ... i had seen the car on gumtree near me and it seemed like a updated version of my then-ride - which was an opel manta coupe in stealth black with louvres all round - a very old school muscle car look ... as i was only engaged for a 3-month stint i joked that if my contract was extended i would trade up to the supe ... the rest is history ... the things i do for bets and honour and the lamentations of the women !

click my thumbs :


----------



## hdm

the dashboard is like a f-16 ... all digital with gauges aplenty !


----------



## tall_tim

hdm said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously pimped knight rider style mkiii toyota supra turbo ... all bonnet and louvres ... someone else built it i picked it up a few weeks back after losing a bet at work which meant i had to buy it ... loving it though ... not sure how long i ll be keeping her as all the young buck boy racers keep trying to have a pop at the old gunslinger
> 
> 
> 
> Photos? And what was the bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im a freelancer ... it was less a bet than a forfeit ... i had seen the car on gumtree near me and it seemed like a updated version of my then-ride - which was an opel manta coupe in stealth black with louvres all round - a very old school muscle car look ... as i was only engaged for a 3-month stint i joked that if my contract was extended i would trade up to the supe ... the rest is history ... the things i do for bets and honour and the lamentations of the women !
> 
> click my thumbs :
> 
> [IMG alt="th_2012-11-02_22-02-00_64...sa/supra/th_2012-11-02_22-02-00_643.jpg[/IMG] [IMG alt="th_2012-11-02_22-02-05_53...sa/supra/th_2012-11-02_22-02-05_534.jpg[/IMG]
Click to expand...

:lol:

Looks a bit like KITT.


----------



## hdm

according to the guy who built it it even has the red light on the bonnet cut-out which scrolls across when you activate the remote engine starter ! havent had that going yet ...


----------



## Stinch

tall_tim said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subaru Forester (2003). Can't part with it. Best all round car I've ever had and I've had a lot, both company cars and my own. Also have a 1999 MX5 in lovely condition and a Skoda estate as a run around.
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about a forester for when I replace my x-trail next summer. What are they like on semi off road? We live a mile up a bumpy rocky farm track that is often feet deep in mud or snow.
Click to expand...

Have to admit I haven't tried rocky farm tracks deep in mud and snow but I often visit Cirencester in the Cotswolds and the farmers around there seem to have liked the Forester (and the Outback) for years.

Although in dry weather the last part of this video might be of interest.


----------



## tall_tim

Stinch said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subaru Forester (2003). Can't part with it. Best all round car I've ever had and I've had a lot, both company cars and my own. Also have a 1999 MX5 in lovely condition and a Skoda estate as a run around.
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about a forester for when I replace my x-trail next summer. What are they like on semi off road? We live a mile up a bumpy rocky farm track that is often feet deep in mud or snow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to admit I haven't tried rocky farm tracks deep in mud and snow but I often visit Cirencester in the Cotswolds and the farmers around there seem to have liked the Forester (and the Outback) for years.
> 
> Although in dry weather the last part of this video might be of interest.
Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll check out the vid at home tonight - my empoyers software deems it 'inappropriate'!?


----------



## pauluspaolo

hdm said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously pimped knight rider style mkiii toyota supra turbo ... all bonnet and louvres ... someone else built it i picked it up a few weeks back after losing a bet at work which meant i had to buy it ... loving it though ... not sure how long i ll be keeping her as all the young buck boy racers keep trying to have a pop at the old gunslinger
> 
> 
> 
> Photos? And what was the bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im a freelancer ... it was less a bet than a forfeit ... i had seen the car on gumtree near me and it seemed like a updated version of my then-ride - which was an opel manta coupe in stealth black with louvres all round - a very old school muscle car look ... as i was only engaged for a 3-month stint i joked that if my contract was extended i would trade up to the supe ... the rest is history ... the things i do for bets and honour and the lamentations of the women !
> 
> click my thumbs :
Click to expand...

Wasn't this Manta was it? Have you sold it? Used to follow the thread over on Retro Rides - cool car :thumbup:


----------



## 1878

2010 Mondeo hatchback for towing caravan, favourite previous car was a yellow and black capri in the 70s which flew, also liked my passat but not was very good towing.


----------



## Service Engineer

Up until I retired in June 2012 it was a BMW 3 Series 2.0D SE. See my profile picture.

A superb car that has now sadly landed me with a demand from the tax man for nearly Â£2000 as my company didn't inform the tax people of my change from the previous BMW (a 3 Series 1.8 D) for eight months. I wrote and told the tax man advising him of the car change the day it happened. Now I'm told thay had to wait for my company to send them a copy of my P11D. Eight months later ! Â£1930 please . . . . . :taz:

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Rampant

This is my joy and pleasure-ride and is my daily driver  A 2005 Evo IX with a few gentle modifications and had it from new...










And here's one of the Mrs ride a 2002 Carrera 4S - thankfully she likes cars nearly as much as me!










I know I am a very lucky guy


----------



## J13MEX

Mini Cooper S Race car for my daily drive (its far from comfortable)


----------



## KO_81

I did have an Audi A4 B6 1.9 Tdi Sport but sold it for a Transit Connect to tidy up the house and garden.

Once they're all tidy then the van will go and I fancy a BMW 530d.


----------



## preisman

1979 Monte Carlo


----------



## no8yogi

preisman said:


> 1979 Monte Carlo


I really really like that!!


----------



## gaz64

Service Engineer said:


> Up until I retired in June 2012 it was a BMW 3 Series 2.0D SE. See my profile picture.
> 
> A superb car that has now sadly landed me with a demand from the tax man for nearly Â£2000 as my company didn't inform the tax people of my change from the previous BMW (a 3 Series 1.8 D) for eight months. I wrote and told the tax man advising him of the car change the day it happened. Now I'm told thay had to wait for my company to send them a copy of my P11D. Eight months later ! Â£1930 please . . . . . :taz:
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year to you all.


That's a hefty benefit in kind tax bill for 8 months


----------



## BondandBigM

preisman said:


> 1979 Monte Carlo


 Mcleans would set it off nicely


----------



## JoT

My faithful old MGZT 190+ had to go after 10 years, despite having only 60,000 miles on the clock it was proving to be harder and harder to get serviced and get spare parts. The cooling system especially was a nightmare, MG in their wisdom used a lot of mild steel pipes which needless to say don't last and are now impossible to find. Add to that a nice dent and scratches where I narrowly avoided being pushed across the M1 by a drunk Polish truck driver (I drove in front of him and slowed him to a stop, he almost fell out of the cab so I called the Old Bill).

Anyway I bought a second-hand BMW 630i and still question the need for it given I now only do about 4,000 miles a year :lol: although I did enjoy driving it on the 800 miles I did over Christmas.


----------



## BondandBigM

I like those 6 series, a lad in the pub has a nice convertible, classy looking car. Nothing as grand for my winter runabout. Picked this up a few weeks ago while my other Golf is getting a bit of work dome on it. Cost less than a couple of tyres for your's :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF

B, is there a reason why those Golfs are so cheap? My nephew has just picked up a 2000 Gti with 130k for a measly Â£650, it looks like new.


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> I like those 6 series, a lad in the pub has a nice convertible, classy looking car. Nothing as grand for my winter runabout. Picked this up a few weeks ago while my other Golf is getting a bit of work dome on it. Cost less than a couple of tyres for your's :lol: :lol:


I found out about the joys of "run-flat" tyres two weeks after I bought the car .... got a ruddy great nail through one of them ... "sorry guv can't repair these" .... set me back Â£450 for a replacement


----------



## BondandBigM

MarkF said:


> B, is there a reason why those Golfs are so cheap? My nephew has just picked up a 2000 Gti with 130k for a measly Â£650, it looks like new.


No idea, the one I bought is virtually unmarked as well and was cheaper than that. Can't see what the problem is, drives perfectly but they just seem to go for no money at all. On the other hand nice MK2's are going for silly money and the price of decent second hand parts for them is also on the rise......go figure ??



JoT said:


> I found out about the joys of "run-flat" tyres two weeks after I bought the car .... got a ruddy great nail through one of them ... "sorry guv can't repair these" .... set me back Â£450 for a replacement


I'll rephrase........ my golf was about the same price as *one* of you're tyres :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out about the joys of "run-flat" tyres two weeks after I bought the car .... got a ruddy great nail through one of them ... "sorry guv can't repair these" .... set me back Â£450 for a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rephrase........ my golf was about the same price as *one* of you're tyres :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

A friend of mine ditched his run-flats, sold them second hand and raised most of what was needed to buy a set of proper tyres


----------



## preisman

BondandBigM said:


> preisman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1979 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> 
> Mcleans would set it off nicely
Click to expand...

THe wheels on it now are perfect for me. The fronts are from a Buick GNX, and the rears are a custom matching set that are 10 inches wide. Lots of rubber! I am not a fan of the lowrider type wheels/


----------



## BondandBigM

preisman said:


> THe wheels on it now are perfect for me. The fronts are from a Buick GNX, and the rears are a custom matching set that are 10 inches wide. Lots of rubber! I am not a fan of the lowrider type wheels/


I was kind of thinking "Training Day" when I saw your car 

A friend of mine has a worked over Buick GN and boy is that one fast grocery getter.

:lol: :lol:

What motor do you have in your Monte ??


----------



## preisman

BondandBigM said:


> preisman said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe wheels on it now are perfect for me. The fronts are from a Buick GNX, and the rears are a custom matching set that are 10 inches wide. Lots of rubber! I am not a fan of the lowrider type wheels/
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of thinking "Training Day" when I saw your car
> 
> A friend of mine has a worked over Buick GN and boy is that one fast grocery getter.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> What motor do you have in your Monte ??
Click to expand...

It is the same year as the one from Training Day, and it only has a 305. I have built up the suspension and getting everything ready for bigger engine.


----------



## simon sinky

A landrover with the ultimate extra

A tipper


----------



## TheFlyingBanana

Until last year it was a 911, but an increased commute made that impractical. A 50k service costing Â£4500 also rather put the mockers on it.

But I like sports coupes a lot.

So now I have an Audi TT Quattro 3.2, the first Audi I have ever had. It has the full aero body kit that looks awesome, and gets more comments than the 911 ever did.

It is probably the best car overall I have ever had - nearly as fast as the 911, but not as thirsty or expensive to run. The Sportronic box is awesome, the four wheel drive superb, and the car is very well appointed with every extra and properly screwed together.

In fact it is so good I am now seriously considering another - a TTS or even a TTRS if I can find one at sensible money (the TTRS can hit 60 in less than 4.6 seconds - some American car magazines have even clocked them doing the 0-60 dash in 4.1 secs!!!).

I'll probably go back to Jags one day, as I have had many, but right now I like my little sports cars (with small back seats as I have two young kids).

It's very similar to this one:


----------



## Koing

e46 M3 in gun metal grey and red leather 

It was my dream affordable car back in 2001/02 when I saw it on Top Gear. Bought it in 2010 

Koing


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a battered 03 vectra 2l diesel with 130,000 miles on it and not a single panel on it hasnt got a ding scratch or lump(bumpers) out of it, it carries all my work tools no problem. i dont give a heck if i jump into it stinking at the end of rhe working day as it doesnt matter, its an ex rep mobile so everything was spot on when i had it the only thing i regret after 6 yrs of abusing it is that i should have had an estate as my great dane is 2 big to go on the back seats as he rests his head on my shoulder when we are in the car so he can see where we are going


----------



## robr1957

Citroen c crosser 4Ã-4


----------



## jonbkk

I have a BMW 5 series. It's the worst auto I've ever had and will never buy another one.


----------



## raulgonzalez

Skoda Fabian vRS. I've owned it for the last 5yrs and it hasn't missed a beat. When I purchased it aged 19, it was the best compromise of performance, running costs and insurance. I'm still pleased with it all these years later, I had it remapped after owning it for 2yrs and the performance is pretty rapid for a small hatch. 400NM of torque is the main reason and because its diesel I still see around 40mpg in town, 50-60mpg on a long run.

I'm not sure what to replace it with when I finish studying in the summer, BMW 330/335d or A5 3.0 tdi seem to be the best options although an M3 or 911 are tempting dependant on insurance costs and my mileage.


----------



## apm101

56 Merc E Class W211 estate 220 CDI. Big old wagon!

Toy is an 89 BMW E30 325i cabrio in black with M-tech pack and a ss exhaust.

Love them both!


----------



## gaz64

Looking at my next car and its an odd bunch making the list at the moment,

E class hybrid

C5 hybrid

Volvo v50 1.6 diesel

The Citroen and Volvo will allow me to play with the spec within my budget the merc means I have to ignore the options list to Tay in budget.


----------



## jonbkk

gaz64 said:


> Looking at my next car and its an odd bunch making the list at the moment,
> 
> E class hybrid
> 
> C5 hybrid
> 
> Volvo v50 1.6 diesel
> 
> The Citroen and Volvo will allow me to play with the spec within my budget the merc means I have to ignore the options list to Tay in budget.


I've had Mercedes and most other luxury autos in my life but my heart has always held a warm place for Volvo. The V50 is a melange of elegance and practicality.


----------



## lewjamben

I was looking at the V50s today. I wondered if the 1.6 is enough for a car if its size.


----------



## no8yogi

my Merc B class arrives from Milton Keynes on Thursday! As it is a rep mobile I had the choice of Red or White? so I had to go white. My first ever new car I am a tad excited! Also my Dad decided to 'restore' my old 156 selespeed after new radiator, brakes, handbrake cable a small amount of welding, suspension bushes, tires and gearbox it is now his dayley drive! oh not forgetting a new bonet badge! The paint is all that's shabby on it now! probably the most together Alfa that's done 110k miles ever! I'll post pics next weekend


----------



## lilolee

Fiat Coupe


----------



## MerlinShepherd

I have no license, never have and possibly never will but I do use my feet and my Bianchi Gold Race Special.


----------



## Afka

I have Toyota Prius now almost 6 years and for me it is the best car I ever had.


----------



## gaz64

lewjamben said:


> I was looking at the V50s today. I wondered if the 1.6 is enough for a car if its size.


I drove one for. Weekend from a place in Preston it's comparable to the 1.6 alfa guilietta I test drove that said at about 10.5 0-60 it's not going to set e world on fire but fuel economy is good I was achieving over the weekend high fifties in mixed driving.

It's not that big a car tbh it's heavy though (all the safety equipment) I was impressed with the economy and accept that the Loss of 60 bhp over my current car (alfa guilietta 2.0 170 veloce) means some loss of "fun" is to be expected.


----------



## [email protected]

BMW 318d Touring and VW golf 2.0 GT


----------



## PCthug

My 2006 Lexus RX400h.

Had it 2 1/2 years and love it.

Its the hybrid version, has 269bhp, 3.3lt petrol, top speed 125mph. 0-60 7.1s.

Bought it as i wanted a 4 wheel drive for the bad weather and this fits the bill perfectly (for me).


----------



## Benzowner

As my handle suggests, a Mercedes B180 Cdi auto


----------



## BondandBigM

A bit better picture of the winter hack that I picked up. Bust the budget on this one, normally won't pay more than Â£500 but the bloke was holding out so I had to give another fifty quid :lol: :lol:


----------



## blemmy

A big black .......wait for it!.........Citroen C4 Grand Picasso - seven seats so I can get far enough away from her indoors that I hardly hear the driving instructions!!

Mind you, (that's a good old Welsh expression), even I get a bit panicy  when I decide to get into the rear row of seats at 70mph on the M4!!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Dewi Sant

Drive this because I don't like cars with a tin roof: http://www.dewisant-photography.net/y_ogb_MX5_Page2.htm

Ride this http://www.dewisant-..._BMW_R1200R.htm

D


----------



## chris l

BondandBigM said:


> A bit better picture of the winter hack that I picked up. Bust the budget on this one, normally won't pay more than Â£500 but the bloke was holding out so I had to give another fifty quid :lol: :lol:


MK4 1600i ?

I've got one; just came back from a month in the Canaries to find it BURIED in snow at the airport, not an inch of car visible. Dug it out, turned the key, drove away!

Worth every penny.


----------



## tall_tim

BondandBigM said:


> A bit better picture of the winter hack that I picked up. Bust the budget on this one, normally won't pay more than Â£500 but the bloke was holding out so I had to give another fifty quid :lol: :lol:


Thats the same as my missus' car - looks like you have the same petrol flap problem too. It doesn't sit flush.


----------



## BondandBigM

tall_tim said:


> Thats the same as my missus' car - looks like you have the same petrol flap problem too. It doesn't sit flush.


Mine actually does close flush but during the recent cold spell it froze solid and I couldn't get open it so when I did eventually get into the filler cap I left it off the latch so that I wouldn't have a repeat performance of taking 20 minutes to get some petrol in it.

:lol: :lol:



chris l said:


> MK4 1600i ?
> 
> I've got one; just came back from a month in the Canaries to find it BURIED in snow at the airport, not an inch of car visible. Dug it out, turned the key, drove away!
> 
> Worth every penny.


Yep its a 1.6i and similarly it starts first turn of the key regardless of the weather, my old Mk2 is the same left in the garages for weeks and still bursts into life first go. I've had all sorts over the years but always go back to VW's the older ones are good cars.


----------



## Liam1288

Classic mini. By far one of the best vehicles in history! (When it's working)


----------



## jaslfc5

I've still got my accord estate fast fully loaded and lpg converted and a Toyota yaris . Looking to get rid of both soon and get a golf bluemotion .

I used to love cars have had some corkers over the years but now they are just a means to get from a to b ,if I could live without I would.


----------



## gaz64

jaslfc5 said:


> I've still got my accord estate fast fully loaded and lpg converted and a Toyota yaris . Looking to get rid of both soon and get a golf bluemotion .
> 
> I used to love cars have had some corkers over the years but now they are just a means to get from a to b ,if I could live without I would.


I used to love driving now every mile is a chore and like you i would get rid of my car if I could.


----------



## MarkF

Another one........soon as the kids are gone, the cars will go too.


----------



## gaz64

MarkF said:


> Another one........soon as the kids are gone, the cars will go too.


I would think about buying a camper van when I retire... just bum around europe and beyond in a battered van... but thats just a thought


----------



## jaslfc5

I would still like a camper but affraid I'd go totally off grid and disapear .first up house near school so comutable by bike.


----------



## BondandBigM

Pretty much the opposite, I sold my truck as I never used it and had lost all interest in cars. Then I though I needed a better hobby than getting p!ssed every weekend. I bought the MK2 and rented a garage again, happy day, best thing I've done in ages 

We are going to try and catch a couple of the big VW meets on mainland Europe this summer. A road trip. Ferry, turn left out of the Europort, head for Rotterdam, find the A3, turn right and keep going till we find Austria which is supposed to be where one of the big shows is, what can go wrong.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## defendnola

A 2011 Vauxhall Astra!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Was this.










Now this since October


----------



## Dirty Habitz

I drive this;



image by DirtyHabitz, on Flickr

This;



New Scoot #2 by DirtyHabitz, on Flickr

And one of these;



Missed it! by DirtyHabitz, on Flickr


----------



## scottswatches

I pick up this on Saturday!










Not my first Alfa, so I know what I could be in for


----------



## tall_tim

My xtrail finally declared dead - or will be when the mot runs out in 3 weeks. So picking an old Audi A4 end of the month.


----------



## pauluspaolo

scottswatches said:


> I pick up this on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first Alfa, so I know what I could be in for


Want :wub: & will probably be looking for the 16v diesel version when I finally decide to get rid of the 156. I'd also consider a 159 but prices for these are too steep for me at the moment & I won't be changing the 156 for another year or so anyway 

Have fun in the GT - which version is it? :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches

it's the 16v Diesel. I've looked at a few and this was the best and bizarrely the cheapest - the seller has finance on the vehicle and wanted paying in order he could then pay the fiance off, which i think put a lot of people off. I have paid the finance off directly, making sure I have good title to the car and it's now HPI clear

It's the first one I have seen with cream leather, and that swung it :man_in_love: . Not struck on the black wheels or the fancy pioneer sat nav/bluetooth stereo, but they are extras and not the main part of the car.










it's still going to be a big jump from an auto, petrol Mercedes S class but i'll enjoy the economy!

PS I've always loved the Alfa SZ, so this is as close as I am going to get


----------



## Rampant

Nice Alfa.

I'm not a fan of dark wheels either. I'd get them refurbished in silver straight away 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## MarkF

Don't like diesels but love Alfa's that is a beautiful car and the cream interior does look nice. I like the black wheels too.


----------



## tall_tim

scottswatches said:


> it's the 16v Diesel. I've looked at a few and this was the best and bizarrely the cheapest - the seller has finance on the vehicle and wanted paying in order he could then pay the fiance off, which i think put a lot of people off. I have paid the finance off directly, making sure I have good title to the car and it's now HPI clear
> 
> It's the first one I have seen with cream leather, and that swung it :man_in_love: . Not struck on the black wheels or the fancy pioneer sat nav/bluetooth stereo, but they are extras and not the main part of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's still going to be a big jump from an auto, petrol Mercedes S class but i'll enjoy the economy!
> 
> PS I've always loved the Alfa SZ, so this is as close as I am going to get


Does this run the 'blue n me' system for sat nav/hands free/stereo? I had that in my Grande Punto and it was brilliant - once you've got used to it and how to speak to it!


----------



## tall_tim

tall_tim said:


> My xtrail finally declared dead - or will be when the mot runs out in 3 weeks. So picking an old Audi A4 end of the month.


The joys of living in the back of beyond but near a small community were brought into focus this morning. My missus went into the garage where the Audi is for sale to pay my deposit, so that come pay day in 3 weeks I could drive it away. Turns out she knows the wife of the dealer, so he's letting me drive away tonight, with just my 20% deposit down! It's not an expensive car but even so - generous and trusting of the guy.


----------



## pauluspaolo

MarkF said:


> Don't like diesels but love Alfa's that is a beautiful car and the cream interior does look nice. I like the black wheels too.


+ 1 with Mark (apart from me being a diesel convert)! The cream interior & dark wheels set it off perfectly - fantastic looking car :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches

tall_tim said:


> Does this run the 'blue n me' system for sat nav/hands free/stereo? I had that in my Grande Punto and it was brilliant - once you've got used to it and how to speak to it!


Nope - this has an aftermarket Pioneer CD/DVD/Bluetooth/SAT NAV jobby that I might take out and sell - it looks too complicated when all I want is a bit of Radio 2. Apparently you can hook up an optional reversing camera, and add satelitte radio (XM or Sirius, but it might be an USA only option that). You can definately add your own pictures and hook up an iPod, if i had one!


----------



## artistmike

I drive one of these......






Please note, I didn't say I had good taste...


----------



## GAJA

BMW X3 & BMW R1200GS


----------



## Themonty73

Hi guys,

I drive my girlfriend up the wall with most things. Ha ha


----------



## tall_tim

BondandBigM said:


> A bit better picture of the winter hack that I picked up. Bust the budget on this one, normally won't pay more than Â£500 but the bloke was holding out so I had to give another fifty quid :lol: :lol:


And another one to join my 710s and yours. I picked up the Audi (read post above ) and after giving it a couple of longer journeys found it had some coolant/heater/water pump/rad issues. So called in at the car dealer this morning, hour later got a decent golf. 1.6SR. Excellent condition and will do me nicely til the summer.

Best part was finding a folder of receipts, bills, invoices, service history for everything the one and only owner had had done to it. She had Â£500 worth of MOT done 2 months ago - brake calipers all round, new discs, pipes, 2 new tyres and oil change!


----------



## BondandBigM

tall_tim said:


> And another one to join my 710s and yours. I picked up the Audi (read post above ) and after giving it a couple of longer journeys found it had some coolant/heater/water pump/rad issues. So called in at the car dealer this morning, hour later got a decent golf. 1.6SR. Excellent condition and will do me nicely til the summer.


Good choice, I always think the Audi's have very hard seats or at least the ones I have been in anyway so whilst nice cars I could never get on with one. I'm amazed at how little these Golfs go for. Mine has all the lecky bits including the sunroof, everything works, it hasn't missed a beat since I bought it and there isn't a spot of exterior rust anywhere on the body. In comparison to similar Ford/Vauxhall jobs with at that age which are dropping to bits.


----------



## martinzx

BondandBigM said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another one to join my 710s and yours. I picked up the Audi (read post above ) and after giving it a couple of longer journeys found it had some coolant/heater/water pump/rad issues. So called in at the car dealer this morning, hour later got a decent golf. 1.6SR. Excellent condition and will do me nicely til the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice, I always think the Audi's have very hard seats or at least the ones I have been in anyway so whilst nice cars I could never get on with one. I'm amazed at how little these Golfs go for. Mine has all the lecky bits including the sunroof, everything works, it hasn't missed a beat since I bought it and there isn't a spot of exterior rust anywhere on the body. In comparison to similar Ford/Vauxhall jobs with at that age which are dropping to bits.
Click to expand...

Well done Tim & Bond....

I am a big fan of the Golf, & I currently have a MK3 as a city runaround .....perfect....., but here they are not the prices of the UK, I paid 2k plus  for a German import 1.4 petrol, but it is in immaculate condition.................... has not missed beat also a great car,will post some pics later

Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM

martinzx said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another one to join my 710s and yours. I picked up the Audi (read post above ) and after giving it a couple of longer journeys found it had some coolant/heater/water pump/rad issues. So called in at the car dealer this morning, hour later got a decent golf. 1.6SR. Excellent condition and will do me nicely til the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice, I always think the Audi's have very hard seats or at least the ones I have been in anyway so whilst nice cars I could never get on with one. I'm amazed at how little these Golfs go for. Mine has all the lecky bits including the sunroof, everything works, it hasn't missed a beat since I bought it and there isn't a spot of exterior rust anywhere on the body. In comparison to similar Ford/Vauxhall jobs with at that age which are dropping to bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Tim & Bond....
> 
> I am a big fan of the Golf, & I currently have a MK3 as a city runaround .....perfect....., but here they are not the prices of the UK, I paid 2k plus  for a German import 1.4 petrol, but it is in immaculate condition.................... has not missed beat also a great car,will post some pics later
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

For inexplicable some reason over here MK3's and early MK4's go for no money at all even the standard GTI versions.

MK1 and MK2's on the other hand are starting to go for silly money. Another gratuitous pic of my other one


----------



## chris l

I regret selling my last Mk2 GTi last year to a bloke that wan;t to 'restore' it.... saw it last week with a body kit and silly wheels.. sad.

I loved that car; took all the badges off and fitted those from a Golf 'CL' (my initials) . Ended up with a proper Q car.

My Mk4 doesn't generate the same emotions but has better heater. And a 'lecki sunroof. And ABS.

Good, cheap, reliable cars, IMHO


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

Old man's car - according to my drinking buddies (Jaguar XF Portfolio 3-litre Turbo Diesel)


----------



## Stan

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Old man's car - according to my drinking buddies (Jaguar XF Portfolio 3-litre Turbo Diesel)


The car you drive reflects your age? **** me, I was just looking at getting a motorcycle! :lol:


----------



## PCthug

Stan said:


> YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man's car - according to my drinking buddies (Jaguar XF Portfolio 3-litre Turbo Diesel)
> 
> 
> 
> The car you drive reflects your age? **** me, I was just looking at getting a motorcycle! :lol:
Click to expand...

Doesnt that mean you are a reckless yoof?.... like me 

Here is my road bike, a '99 Aprillia Mille RSV1000










And my track bike (just sold it) a '00 Suzuki GSXR600.


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another one to join my 710s and yours. I picked up the Audi (read post above ) and after giving it a couple of longer journeys found it had some coolant/heater/water pump/rad issues. So called in at the car dealer this morning, hour later got a decent golf. 1.6SR. Excellent condition and will do me nicely til the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice, I always think the Audi's have very hard seats or at least the ones I have been in anyway so whilst nice cars I could never get on with one. I'm amazed at how little these Golfs go for. Mine has all the lecky bits including the sunroof, everything works, it hasn't missed a beat since I bought it and there isn't a spot of exterior rust anywhere on the body. In comparison to similar Ford/Vauxhall jobs with at that age which are dropping to bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Tim & Bond....
> 
> I am a big fan of the Golf, & I currently have a MK3 as a city runaround .....perfect....., but here they are not the prices of the UK, I paid 2k plus  for a German import 1.4 petrol, but it is in immaculate condition.................... has not missed beat also a great car,will post some pics later
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Here she is, a solid little runaround  ...........


----------



## mihaixp

I drive a petrol Skoda Fabia (1.2 HTP). Very nice little city car. Nimble, and cheap to drive.


----------



## Foxbat

A Skoda Superb turbo diseasel. Everything that isn't leather is electric, and some things that are leather are electric too, like the heated seats front AND rear. Basically a big, soft and luxurious motorway cruiser for many cheapness coz someone swapped the Audi badge for a Skoda one. Made a lot of sense when I was doing 2000 miles a month for work.

Andy


----------



## [email protected]

Hi

Had this for the last two years










Paul


----------



## Watch_it

I drive a Subaru Legacy 2.0 petrol Auto, get just shy of 40mpg on a run, 33mpg overall.

I've just given up riding my Honda CB1300 motorbike due to medical problems


----------



## scottswatches

The Alfa GT has just hit the workshop ramps for the first time. Upper front wishbone, both anti roll bar links, split CV gaitor - and I knew it needs a full service and MOT. I reckon Â£500 - that's a whole Breitling Top Time!

That is if that list is all it needs for the MOT of course...

I feel a watch sale coming on...


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> The Alfa GT has just hit the workshop ramps.
> 
> I reckon Â£500


You can buy a whole car with a years MOT for that, although to be fair I just had to replace the front discs and pads on the Golf...........................Â£43 including VAT :lol: :lol:


----------



## ed335d

This:










Absolutely love it! Had it for 3 years now.


----------



## Pob

I just bought this,


----------



## scottswatches

Pob said:


> I just bought this,


Why?


----------



## scottswatches

BondandBigM said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alfa GT has just hit the workshop ramps.
> 
> I reckon Â£500
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a whole car with a years MOT for that, although to be fair I just had to replace the front discs and pads on the Golf...........................Â£43 including VAT :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

My last Alfa, a 145 cloverleaf with 145k miles, cost me Â£400 and Â£12 in repairs in one year. Sold it for Â£800.

I think I may have used up my Alfa luck! But I dd buy this one Â£800 cheaper than the next cheapest (which was a complete dog. It had had more paintwork than the average Monet!)


----------



## adz313

I drive a 2010 (just, it's a 59 plate) Citroen ds3.

Have had it just over a year, and it will shortly be needing new tyres, disc brakes and (annoyingly) a new exhaust.

Needless to say, I'm not the most economical driver, and the 500 miles a week doesn't help


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alfa GT has just hit the workshop ramps.
> 
> I reckon Â£500
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a whole car with a years MOT for that, although to be fair I just had to replace the front discs and pads on the Golf...........................Â£43 including VAT :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last Alfa, a 145 cloverleaf with 145k miles, cost me Â£400 and Â£12 in repairs in one year. Sold it for Â£800.
> 
> I think I may have used up my Alfa luck! But I dd buy this one Â£800 cheaper than the next cheapest (which was a complete dog. It had had more paintwork than the average Monet!)
Click to expand...

Like any car I think you get good and bad, years ago I had an Alfa GTV,, twin cam with a pair of these










The sweetest sound engine and I never had to many mechanical or electrical problems but as with all 70's Italians is just rotted away around me.


----------



## Pob

scottswatches said:


> Pob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because I already have a large penis.


----------



## Pob

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Had this for the last two years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


You should have moved it when they painted those white lines in the road.


----------



## artistmike

Pob said:


> Because I already have a large penis.


I didn't know I had the choice ...... :fool:


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> Pob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

You would be surprised where these things can go, a lad at work is into a bit off off roading and these are popular choices. They can keep going when all else gets stuck in the mud.


----------



## DaveOS

BondandBigM said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be surprised where these things can go, a lad at work is into a bit off off roading and these are popular choices. They can keep going when all else gets stuck in the mud.
Click to expand...

Proper little cars these.


----------



## davehutch

1.9 tdi sports polo , transit connect van for work , and my ride not drive is a Suzuki B-king :scooter:


----------



## Pob

artistmike said:


> Pob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I already have a large penis.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know I had the choice ...... :fool:
Click to expand...

Have you not heard of the 'car/penis inverse size proportion law' ? 

I bought the Suzuki after noting down all my criteria for a new car, and I ended up with a shortlist of one! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

The Harleys not mine! The Suzuki 4x4'S right at the back are and my little scoot.


----------



## carlt69

A BMW 320D


----------



## minkle

Pob said:


> I just bought this,


I love these, thats a cracker in white.


----------



## luckywatch

Here we go again. Photobucket is having a game with me!










The dream above, reality below!


----------



## carlt69

luckywatch said:


> Here we go again. Photobucket is having a game with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dream above, reality below!


:lol:


----------



## jbw

Back on the road again! Just got this through the mot today , needed work on the brakes , new pads all round and unfortunatly had a sticking caliper , probably due to being stood in the garage for the past 6 months.


----------



## Who. Me?

Nice, I usually hate pimped or replica race/rally cars with advertising all over them, but that reminds me of the old Martini Lancias.

Very nice.


----------



## Dan C




----------



## henlex1967

Hi all, just bought a Mini Cooper Clubman, he's v nice!


----------



## Dan C

henlex1967 said:


> Hi all, just bought a Mini Cooper Clubman, he's v nice!


I love the new mini's, nearly got one myself


----------



## BASHER

E90 320d here.










Recently took it up to the highlands, and toured around a fair bit.

To my surprise the actual mpg on the 450 mile plus return journey was 52.1 mpg!

I've run 5 series of varying engine sizes and body styles for years and decided to go for a smaller car last autumn, not missing visiting the fuel station so often!

Paul.


----------



## scottswatches

Dan C said:


>


Looks good in black

My red one says hello. I got the Jtd engine and I Can't think of a better better choice for a petrol head with young family, needing 50mpg for Â£4k (mine is older than yours)

Sounds like a top gear challenge! BMW would be my second choice, purely because I find the styling a little bland at my budget - especially on the inside


----------



## Dan C

scottswatches said:


> Dan C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good in black
> 
> My red one says hello. I got the Jtd engine and I Can't think of a better better choice for a petrol head with young family, needing 50mpg for Â£4k (mine is older than yours)
> 
> Sounds like a top gear challenge! BMW would be my second choice, purely because I find the styling a little bland at my budget - especially on the inside
Click to expand...

Only had mine since oct and I love it, that's a diesel as well and yeah it's good on the juice.


----------



## Bootsy

Not daily drivers by any means.....

My 1993 Carrera 2 - on of the first few thousand Porsche 993 built










My 1972 Porsche 911 'Hot Rod'


----------



## jbw

Bootsy said:


> Not daily drivers by any means.....
> 
> My 1993 Carrera 2 - on of the first few thousand Porsche 993 built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1972 Porsche 911 'Hot Rod'


Liked the first picture then scrolled down to the second , That is really nice. I bet those minilites on the back cost a bob or two. I had a set on a group 4 escort that i used to rally.


----------



## Bootsy

Cheers, Minilites are available direct from the factory to order still and are actually good value. The original Mag ones are prone to cracking and if you can find a set do cost big bucks.


----------



## Rampant

Loving the Porsches, Bootsy.

Used to have a late 993 CarreraS which wad also in midnight blue. Was my daily driver  and my favourite car of the past. Wish I had kept it...

Mrs now drives a 996 C4S and is again a daily ride.

Cheerz


----------



## Alas

Not really too financially sensible to be driving my fave Impreza Turbos when only doing under 2k a year. So found this Mini Cooper in the best nick of any car I have owned (25+) even though 8 years old. No expense spared on the options inside and out by the original owner. Good fun and reliable.


----------



## MuckMonkey

Toyota Hilux Invincible. Had many other 4x4's before but this is my first Hilux. Love it. Was delivered in November and since then I've used every excuse possible to drive somewhere in snow, mud, floods.

However the 3 litre diesel is giving me around 24mpg so a little thirsty. Thankfully I don't pay for the fuel!


----------



## adz313

Dan C said:


>


Lovely looking motor, have fancied one for a while.

There's one that's often parked in town that looks the same.

I've got a lot of time for alfa's, particularly some of the older models


----------



## MuckMonkey

That's a nice looking Alpha. I've always been put off buying one because of their reputation for reliability and rot. No idea if its a deserved reputation or not though.


----------



## Dan C

adz313 said:


> Dan C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely looking motor, have fancied one for a while.
> 
> There's one that's often parked in town that looks the same.
> 
> I've got a lot of time for alfa's, particularly some of the older models
Click to expand...

I'm cery happy with mine


----------



## Maurice Lacroix

MarkDavey said:


> Saab 95 Aero as the daily driver and (hopefully soon....when the rebuild is complete.....) my 205 hillclimb and sprint car for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 710 drives an Alfa 147.
> 
> My Dad went through about 5 Saabs, the latest being a 95 Aero (250bhp) went like stink


----------



## marley

Ive got a Jaguar X Type automatic diesel. I recently got it after having my faithful Rover 75 diesel! for 6 years (longest Ive owned any car!)

I also have a B.R.M. (its a Rover 200 L.E.) Which I have for fun days! I got it a few years ago....during a mid life crisis! As Ive always lusted after an old M.G.B. GT........and then after years of fiinally being able to afford an M.G.?????? I discovered i was too old and "portly"! to really enjoy an M.G.! lol!


----------



## JPaling

Suzuki GSXR SRAD 600  but i do love subaru's


----------



## mjsrb5

Woohoo Car thread  My favourite subject.

Some very tidy motors on here, I'd say Bond's mk2 golf is my favourite though.

Here's my current fleet, I plan on adding to it with another classic at some point this year but not sure what yet.

Here's my winter wheels, Jeep Patriot with a 2.2 crd Mercedes engine, plenty power and I love it's distinctive chunky looks.



Astra van runabout - 1.3 turbo diesel. Amazing mpg and surprisingly nippy.



1980 Mk2 Ford Escort RS2000 in beige with a brown vinyl roof. Currently undergoing a major restoration.



1983 Opel Manta Berlinetta 1.8s, my summer daily driver and pride and joy. Pictured here at my brother in law's wedding last year (his awesome 3.0s Capri next to it)



And finally my slightly modified Subaru Impreza RB5. I've owned this car for 8 years and it still brings a smile to my face when I drive it 



One more of my RS with my mates mk3 RS1600i


----------



## Davey P

mjsrb5 said:


> Woohoo Car thread  My favourite subject.
> 
> Some very tidy motors on here, I'd say Bond's mk2 golf is my favourite though.


Er, didn't you see the pic of my superior Mk3 Golf GTi then....?

:lol:


----------



## mjsrb5

Davey P said:


> Er, didn't you see the pic of my superior Mk3 Golf GTi then....?
> 
> :lol:


No I missed it mate  I saw your post but there was no photo (my internet connection keeps failing so this could be why)

Fire up another pic, it would have to be a pretty amazing mk3 to beat a mk 2 though  haha.

I never really rated the mk3 when it was the current model but it's been steadily growing on me recently and they can be picked up quite cheaply now. Plus you cant go wrong with a bit of quality german engineering!


----------



## BondandBigM

Davey P said:


> mjsrb5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo Car thread  My favourite subject.
> 
> Some very tidy motors on here, I'd say Bond's mk2 golf is my favourite though.
> 
> 
> 
> Er, didn't you see the pic of my superior Mk3 Golf GTi then....?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

The man knows what he's looking at

:lol: :lol:

It might be for sale shortly, I've seen something that I want. More than that......have to have it so much so I might even sell a watch to get it.

The only minor problem is that Germany is a long way to go to get a look at it as I just don't trust photographs.

:grin:


----------



## Davey P

mjsrb5 said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, didn't you see the pic of my superior Mk3 Golf GTi then....?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No I missed it mate  I saw your post but there was no photo (my internet connection keeps failing so this could be why)
> 
> Fire up another pic, it would have to be a pretty amazing mk3 to beat a mk 2 though  haha.
Click to expand...

There you go matey, quite clearly a vastly superior vehicle to the over-rated Mk2's, as you can see:










:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Is the RS16i a genuine one ???

Wouldn't mind one of these, shame good ones are silly money these days. This one was at a car cleaning guy I used last summer.


----------



## mjsrb5

Davey P said:


> There you go matey, quite clearly a vastly superior vehicle to the over-rated Mk2's, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Tidy! Looks like a good one.



BondandBigM said:


> Is the RS16i a genuine one ???


Yes, it's a genuine minter in ultra rare caspian blue, he picked it up dirt cheap too.

That RS turbo in your pics looks very tidy but you'd need a small fortune to buy one now!

Here's another pic of my manta and my mates cars.


----------



## Davey P

Cheers, my Golf is pretty tidy and I really like it :thumbsup:

With regards the 3 above, I've had at least one of each in the past. My first car was a bright orange Opel Manta, and I've had 2 XR3i, 1 Escort RS Turbo (a stunning example in Mercury Grey), and 2 Capri including a 2.8i which turned out to be a ringer and was confiscated by the police!

All great cars in their day, and I have fond memories of them - especially the RS Turbo


----------



## dobra

Toyota Prius T Spirit.

'07 reliable and comfortable here on the Isle of Wight (Colander Isle - roads full of holes). London taxis are doing up to 400k miles.Has two batteries, the big one under the back seat has an eight year guarantee, but I changed the 12v on a couple of months ago. Like the reversing camera for tight spots.


----------



## BondandBigM

Another few pics after some more spit and polish


----------



## Davey P

Blimey, it hasn't even got a rear screen wiper, how lame is that...?

:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Think of the aerodynamics and in any case I don't need to see what's behind me.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey P

Ah, good point, I hadn't thought of that


----------



## Mr Cracker

I no longer have these.

Mini Clubman 1100cc





Ford Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 16V



Fiat CoupÃ© 2.0L 20V Turbo





My current drive is this.

Mercedes Benz Citan


----------



## carlgulliver

Collected this last week  Here's a pic after a polish today and one with my mates pre face lift zetec s :yes:


----------



## Guest

Until 2 months we had this and I loved it. 2011 Saab 9-3 Aero Convertible










Then " she who must be obeyed " moaned long enough and we bought one of these










In all fairness to the Kia it's a great car, I just miss my Convertible especially now it's warming up a bit


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Spudley72 said:


> In all fairness to the Kia it's a great car........


.....and a 7 year warranty to boot. We seriously looked at the Kia SUV (is it the Sorento?) and the Ford Kuga, before 'er indoors decided on a Peugeot 308CC.


----------



## Nin

Nice to see some other Saab fanciers on the site. Here's mine. Had few "tweaks". Blimey it's quick.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This is one I sometimes get to bring home from work...Mercedes Vito Sport-X. Re-mapped 3L V6, full Brabus body kit and wheels, and goes like $hit off a shovel.......unfortunately, the magenta stripe is part of the company logo, so i can't get rid of it!


----------



## Guest

Nin said:


> Nice to see some other Saab fanciers on the site. Here's mine. Had few "tweaks". Blimey it's quick.
> 
> [IMG alt="file_zps3c0278d5.jpg"]htt...lbums/b626/Nin0101/file_zps3c0278d5.jpg[/IMG]


Is yours a petrol turbo with the engine remap?

I've had 3 Saabs all were 9-3s, built really well and for me all very reliable and great on fuel. I've always loved Saab, going back when I started in the motor trade many years ago I liked the way they were put together, it just a real shame other people didn't appreciate them and they might not have gone to the wall.


----------



## Guest

Roger the Dodger said:


> Spudley72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness to the Kia it's a great car........
> 
> 
> 
> .....and a 7 year warranty to boot. We seriously looked at the Kia SUV (is it the Sorento?) and the Ford Kuga, before 'er indoors decided on a Peugeot 308CC.
Click to expand...

Yeh I think it is the Sorento, we looked at them but didn't need a huge car and 4 wheel drive so opted for the 2 wheel drive Sportage. We Looked at the Kuga but they didn't have the leg room in the bag for the kids and the spec was crap compared to the Kia.

The Koreans now do make a good car.....watch out for them!!!


----------



## Nin

Hi Spudley

Yes it's the 2.0 high output turbo "Aero" 205 Hp and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds in stock trim. It's had a stage 3 remap and exhaust so it's now 270 Hp, just over 400 Nm torque, though you can't tell by looking at it. It'll hold its own with most things on the road, as long it's in a reasonably straight line, as I've not done anything to the suspension yet. Beautifully made car as well, without a mark on it after 13 years.

Nin


----------



## Mr Cracker

I had 150 mph out of my Fiat coupÃ© on several occasions, very fun but stupid at the same time.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nin said:


> Nice to see some other Vectra fanciers on the site.


There I've fixed it for you

:lol: :lol:

Shame really they are nice cars, probably part of their undoing, not enough people willing to pay a premium for what was latterly seen as a tarted up Vectra.


----------



## martinzx

Nin said:


> Hi Spudley
> 
> Yes it's the 2.0 high output turbo "Aero" 205 Hp and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds in stock trim. It's had a stage 3 remap and exhaust so it's now 270 Hp, just over 400 Nm torque, though you can't tell by looking at it. It'll hold its own with most things on the road, as long it's in a reasonably straight line, as I've not done anything to the suspension yet. Beautifully made car as well, without a mark on it after 13 years.
> 
> Nin


Great looking car!! 

But in stock trim 0-60 is 6.9 seconds, what is a stage 3 re-map? have upgraded the intake/turbo/inter-cooler?? because 65bhp &120nm torque increase seems alot on just an ecu remap & exhaust.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nin

martinzx said:


> Nin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Spudley
> 
> Yes it's the 2.0 high output turbo "Aero" 205 Hp and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds in stock trim. It's had a stage 3 remap and exhaust so it's now 270 Hp, just over 400 Nm torque, though you can't tell by looking at it. It'll hold its own with most things on the road, as long it's in a reasonably straight line, as I've not done anything to the suspension yet. Beautifully made car as well, without a mark on it after 13 years.
> 
> Nin
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking car!!
> 
> But in stock trim 0-60 is 6.9 seconds, what is a stage 3 re-map? have upgraded the intake/turbo/inter-cooler?? because 65bhp &120nm torque increase seems alot on just an ecu remap & exhaust.
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Hi Martin

Big fingers hit the wrong keys - you're right on the 6.9 seconds.

Stage 3 involves a larger down pipe from turbo to the cat (3"diameter not 2.5") but nothing else on hardware, and a change to the software that controls when and how the turbo provides boost - costs about Â£400 all in. Stage 1 involves no hardware changes at all and takes you from 205 to about 250 Hp, costs about Â£80 all in.

The turbo on the Aero model has a high output that's nowhere near capacity in standard tune. Intercooler and air filter are good for up to 300 ish Hp and on a spirited run at the moment the air goes into the engine at around 25 deg C.

Which is why cheapskates like Saabs - they tune cheap.

It is worth spending good money on suspension if you want the to go round corners better than a BMW though.


----------



## DaveOS

Got this out yesterday. Not used a lot recently thanks to the great British weather


----------



## martinzx

Nin said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Spudley
> 
> Yes it's the 2.0 high output turbo "Aero" 205 Hp and 0-60 in 6.6 seconds in stock trim. It's had a stage 3 remap and exhaust so it's now 270 Hp, just over 400 Nm torque, though you can't tell by looking at it. It'll hold its own with most things on the road, as long it's in a reasonably straight line, as I've not done anything to the suspension yet. Beautifully made car as well, without a mark on it after 13 years.
> 
> Nin
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking car!!
> 
> But in stock trim 0-60 is 6.9 seconds, what is a stage 3 re-map? have upgraded the intake/turbo/inter-cooler?? because 65bhp &120nm torque increase seems alot on just an ecu remap & exhaust.
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Martin
> 
> Big fingers hit the wrong keys - you're right on the 6.9 seconds.
> 
> Stage 3 involves a larger down pipe from turbo to the cat (3"diameter not 2.5") but nothing else on hardware, and a change to the software that controls when and how the turbo provides boost - costs about Â£400 all in. Stage 1 involves no hardware changes at all and takes you from 205 to about 250 Hp, costs about Â£80 all in.
> 
> The turbo on the Aero model has a high output that's nowhere near capacity in standard tune. Intercooler and air filter are good for up to 300 ish Hp and on a spirited run at the moment the air goes into the engine at around 25 deg C.
> 
> Which is why cheapskates like Saabs - they tune cheap.
> 
> It is worth spending good money on suspension if you want the to go round corners better than a BMW though.
Click to expand...

That is a lot of bangs for your buck!

Was not aware they were so tune-able, seems high figures, but I will take your word for it 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nin

Don't take my word for it! Look at the Saabsuk site - the "Performance" or "Project" forums are a great read. Some of them are running over 400 Hp, on a front-wheel drive car. Yikes!


----------



## martinzx

Nin said:


> Don't take my word for it! Look at the Saabsuk site - the "Performance" or "Project" forums are a great read. Some of them are running over 400 Hp, on a front-wheel drive car. Yikes!


Was into the tuning scene for years & tuned loads of cars or payed someone to do it, mainly Jap cars & several German (all RWD or 4WD) but never a Saab, but quite the look of the Aero. Regarding the figures I do believe you  but I wonder how much you can actually get down on the tarmac & what about torque steer? 

I am not against FWD I have a old but nice Alfa 164 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nin

martinzx said:


> Nin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take my word for it! Look at the Saabsuk site - the "Performance" or "Project" forums are a great read. Some of them are running over 400 Hp, on a front-wheel drive car. Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Was into the tuning scene for years & tuned loads of cars or payed someone to do it, mainly Jap cars & several German (all RWD or 4WD) but never a Saab, but quite the look of the Aero. Regarding the figures I do believe you  but I wonder how much you can actually get down on the tarmac & what about torque steer?
> 
> I am not against FWD I have a old but nice Alfa 164
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

I started with Minis - a really good education into how an engine works and how you can make it work better. I did have to carry a toolbox in the boot everywhere I went though.

FWD can be an issue if you're not careful about tyres, pressures and alignment. Improving the suspension helps too. I can get most of it down onto the road and am getting better with practice ... but when it's slippery, forget it (but then who wants to drive like a loon when it's slippery?).

Torque steer can really catch you out if you don't anticipate it, and it still gets me from time to time. I've added some extra bracing up front which holds it all together better than before, but it's no BMW. Now that I've got used to it though, I quite like the fact it takes some practice to drive my car well (and I'm still practicing!).

Alpha 164 is a very nice motor>>>


----------



## bry1975

Wouldn't mind owning one of these COOL '74 Mogs!


----------



## lewjamben

I sold my Focus a few months ago and bought my third 3 Series. Nothing much to say about it really, but here are the pics:


----------



## it'salivejim

I'm discovering new threads every day :smile:

Here are my current wheels - a nice sensible family estate car


----------



## Caller.

I didn't know there was a thread like this on here! :smile:

A few weeks back, considering the driving conditions in Thailand i.e. they all drive like effing lunatics and the roads flood, I bought myself a Mazda BT50pro hi-racer pick-up truck. Got it from an ex-pat returning to Blighty. Problem was, he lived in my favourite coastal town 460km away. Solution: A 9-day holiday all by myself and drove the pick-up back. Happy days, but I think it needs bigger wheels?


----------



## Rigby

Vauxhall Mokka SE Turbo ..... Please don't shoot me


----------



## Faze

NC700


----------



## Nigelp

3ltr v6 200bhp £500 :smile:




__
https://flic.kr/p/rByZCV



__
https://flic.kr/p/sycQH1


----------



## brooksy

> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spudley72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness to the Kia it's a great car........
> 
> 
> 
> .....and a 7 year warranty to boot. We seriously looked at the Kia SUV (is it the Sorento?) and the Ford Kuga, before 'er indoors decided on a Peugeot 308CC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I think it is the Sorento, we looked at them but didn't need a huge car and 4 wheel drive so opted for the 2 wheel drive Sportage. We Looked at the Kuga but they didn't have the leg room in the bag for the kids and the spec was crap compared to the Kia.
> 
> The Koreans now do make a good car.....watch out for them!!!
Click to expand...

I would have to differ with this. Our Sportage KX3 (4 wheel drive) is 2 yrs and 11 months old, has covered only 21,000 miles and has just suffered spectacular engine failure and Kia are trying very hard to not honour their warranty. They (Kia) want us to pay £900 to take the engine apart so that they can decide if it is a mechanical defect. The warranty and customer service is not worth ****


----------



## frogspawn

Its back after a 2 year engine rebuild (don't ask).


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

I've had lots of cars over the years, but decided to go sensible for my retirement, so bought a Toyota Yaris. :blush:

Have to say, it's been one of the best I've had though.


----------



## pauluspaolo

The Alfa's lying in state on the drive at the moment - been offered £205 for it from WeBuyAnyCar & I'm very tempted to take the money & run - trouble is I know it's worth more than that so I'm probably going to end up spending money on it in order to get rid of it for a semi-reasonable sum :bash:

To tide me over I've bought a 2001 Ford Focus 1.8 - this cost me £850, has one owner from new, 57,000 miles on it, came with 12 months MOT & drives as sweet as a nut (at least until something goes wrong on it) - even my wife likes it & if it lasts a couple of years I won't have anything to complain about. I like the Honda - seems like a bargain to me :smile:

The Reliant has also developed issues with its braking system - seals in the master cylinder have gone I think - so I'm not using that at the moment either :sad:

Cars? Don't you just love 'em? Actually yes I do :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.










And no the oil stain isn't mine


----------



## RTM Boy

Easily good for another 100k I'd say Bond and at least it won't depreciate any further! :biggrin: I like your wheeliebin houses :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM

RTM Boy said:


> Easily good for another 100k I'd say Bond and at least it won't depreciate any further! :biggrin: I like your wheeliebin houses :tongue:


What can you do, we have to keep our bins out front, social housing and all that


----------



## RTM Boy

> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily good for another 100k I'd say Bond and at least it won't depreciate any further! :biggrin: I like your wheeliebin houses :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> What can you do, we have to keep our bins out front, social housing and all that
Click to expand...

Ah, that explains why one of them seems to be being kept under house arrest with yellow bungie cord :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

RTM Boy said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily good for another 100k I'd say Bond and at least it won't depreciate any further! :biggrin: I like your wheeliebin houses :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> What can you do, we have to keep our bins out front, social housing and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, that explains why one of them seems to be being kept under house arrest with yellow bungie cord :laugh:
Click to expand...

You have to make it difficult for the smackheads otherwise they use them to take away their ill gotten gains, unsurprisingly a bungy cord defeats them and the just move on to a loose one.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Faze said:


> NC700


I had one of those...sold it and bought a BMW F700GS....but should have kept the Honda :sad:


----------



## luckywatch

From left to right: Baby bears, mummy bears and daddy bears......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine


it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.








:laugh:


----------



## Steve72

A 125cc scooter for commute over the Thames from Kent to Essex. A Ford Focus & an Audi A1 soon to be changed for an Audi Q3.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

good man :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
Click to expand...

It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.


----------



## scottswatches

frogspawn said:


> Its back after a 2 year engine rebuild (don't ask).


Sweet!

I am now on my third post in this thread. The Alfa GT needed to go when I switched jobs as I needed a big estate for continental driving, so I bought a 2009 Saab 9-5 edition estate. I've done over 30k in 17 months and it costs peanuts to run and is comfortable. It has to be - I've driven in 16 different countries so far, including a run to Dubrovnik!

It's the first time I have bought a car based on the boot size rather than whats under the bonnet!


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
Click to expand...











:wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this
Click to expand...

Can you get Bolli in Aldi


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get Bolli in Aldi
Click to expand...

posher than that


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get Bolli in Aldi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posher than that
Click to expand...

I'll try that the next time Big M stops my pocket money


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get Bolli in Aldi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posher than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try that the next time Big M stops my pocket money
Click to expand...

Dad gets the pear version I can't drink it to strong for my delicate constitution so i get this :laugh:


----------



## Davey P

Just realised I haven't added my current car to this thread since I got rid of the Mini Cooper. Not very exciting I'm afraid, a Ford Focus 1.8 Zetec, but at least it's a million times more reliable that the last pile of poo


----------



## BondandBigM

Davey P said:


> Just realised I haven't added my current car to this thread since I got rid of the Mini Cooper. Not very exciting I'm afraid, a Ford Focus 1.8 Zetec, but at least it's a million times more reliable that the last pile of poo


Nothing wrong with a bit of Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get Bolli in Aldi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posher than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try that the next time Big M stops my pocket money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dad gets the pear version I can't drink it to strong for my delicate constitution so i get this :laugh:
Click to expand...

Not going to be much of a party going with that is there


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to spend a few quid on the Old Merc at the last MOT, usually a fatal mistake with old motors, and get up to spec mechanically which wasn't particularly cheap and like PP's Alpha it's pretty much worthless but I've grown to like it. It's just a nice old thing to be in and even with 200K on the clock it starts on the button, still drive perfectly and has that feel that you could jump in it and drive anywhere with no worries whether you'd get there on not.
> 
> 
> 
> And no the oil stain isn't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of an up market yuppy paradise from about 1987 on London's Docklands...just 'nuff room to park the GTI then in with the shamps after a week on the futures...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4745635.stm. I grew up with it for a while.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good man :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first summer here and I have a ground floor flat so let the garden parties commence, neighbours don't know what's about to hit them once the sun gets out, it starts to warm up a bit and Big M and I get out there on the lash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: you're neighbours probably just got back from lidl or aldi with their new time piece on so they can check on the strike of 9pm and put down their pot of tea shuffle into their slippers...re-check their lidl timepiece and call for the local constabulary :laugh: regarding the untold of rowdiness next door...if that sun indicator thingy or whatever it is changes to a full moon and the music is still going on at 9-30 placid COLIN wearing his aldi superlative chronometer (which he will tell you is just as good as your rolex). Will most likely as not change into this
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get Bolli in Aldi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posher than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try that the next time Big M stops my pocket money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dad gets the pear version I can't drink it to strong for my delicate constitution so i get this :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to be much of a party going with that is there
Click to expand...

I'm daft enough without beer i can assure you :smile:


----------



## dobra

Down to earth now boys.

My 2 litre turbo diesel, 4WD Skoda Yaris. Ventnor, Isle of Wight.










Mike


----------



## luckywatch

dobra said:


> Down to earth now boys.
> 
> My 2 litre turbo diesel, 4WD Skoda Yaris. Ventnor, Isle of Wight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Hey, isn't that a Yeti not a Yaris?


----------



## dobra

Going doo lally - of course it is a Yeti.... :wacko:

Mike


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

dobra said:


> Going doo lally - of course it is a Yeti.... :wacko:
> 
> Mike


Mine's the Yaris. Sorry to put you off. :blush:


----------



## Hulahoop

I have had more cars than i can remember but like my watches i will always go back to japanese, the there best cars i have ever owned are

1- Mazda mx5 mk1

2- honda civic type R

3- Current and third time I have owned one is a toyota surf 3.0

i have owned subarus,evos, skylines etc but the mx5 is a must for any car fan


----------



## luckywatch

The 710 wants to but having consulted *The Royal Society For The Prevention Of Accidents* I had to say no................................................. :smiley-faces-85:


----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> The 710 wants to but having consulted *The Royal Society For The Prevention Of Accidents* I had to say no................................................. :smiley-faces-85:


What could possibly go wrong !!






:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

You could start her off on something a bit smaller if it's just the grass you want cut






:tongue:


----------



## Boxbrownie

C'mon in now Cleetus, teas ready.......we caught another squirrel :biggrin:

My daughters ride in the hot weather........pure luxury compared to anything else to do on the farm, well she is expecting our Grandchild in a few months! :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb

Old Skool for me


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> Old Skool for me


Nothing wrong with that at all

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie

4.2 or 5L ?


----------



## SBryantgb

Boxbrownie said:


> 4.2 or 5L ?


3.2 straight six


----------



## Boxbrownie

SBryantgb said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 or 5L ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2 straight six
Click to expand...

Awww it's a baby xxx :biggrin:

OK own up........who stuck the AMG on the trunk? :sadwalk:


----------



## SBryantgb

Boxbrownie said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 or 5L ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2 straight six
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww it's a baby xxx :biggrin:
> 
> OK own up........who stuck the AMG on the trunk? :sadwalk:
Click to expand...

Good spot.... most know nothing of AMG and or MB. The car has a lot of tells if you know what your looking at

The badge however was the previous owner, he had also stuck AMG badges on rep wheels. She's a E320C 1996 Although fully optioned including the Sportline package. 've done a lot of work on her not least is the custom stainless (full) dual exhaust. The AMG badge will come off as and when she gets her respray. Along with that dam mobile phone antenna.

She's quite fast enough even with the 320 even more considering she's heading for her 20th birthday.


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 or 5L ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2 straight six
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww it's a baby xxx :biggrin:
> 
> OK own up........who stuck the AMG on the trunk? :sadwalk:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good spot.... most know nothing of AMG and or MB. The car has a lot of tells if you know what your looking at
> 
> The badge however was the previous owner, he had also stuck AMG badges on rep wheels. She's a E320C 1996 Although fully optioned including the Sportline package. 've done a lot of work on her not least is the custom stainless (full) dual exhaust. The AMG badge will come off as and when she gets her respray. Along with that dam mobile phone antenna.
> 
> She's quite fast enough even with the 320 even more considering she's heading for her 20th birthday.
Click to expand...

You need to be getting rid of that boy racer steering wheel, it's far to classy a car to be spoiled by that and nice set of Monoblocks wouldn't go wrong either.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

nice had a similar merc about 15 years ago 300CE of 1989 vintage


----------



## Nigelp

This is what i should have bought the 300 CE was a bit flat with all the weight of the w124.


----------



## SBryantgb

BondandBigM said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 or 5L ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2 straight six
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww it's a baby xxx :biggrin:
> 
> OK own up........who stuck the AMG on the trunk? :sadwalk:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good spot.... most know nothing of AMG and or MB. The car has a lot of tells if you know what your looking at
> 
> The badge however was the previous owner, he had also stuck AMG badges on rep wheels. She's a E320C 1996 Although fully optioned including the Sportline package. 've done a lot of work on her not least is the custom stainless (full) dual exhaust. The AMG badge will come off as and when she gets her respray. Along with that dam mobile phone antenna.
> 
> She's quite fast enough even with the 320 even more considering she's heading for her 20th birthday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to be getting rid of that boy racer steering wheel, it's far to classy a car to be spoiled by that and nice set of Monoblocks wouldn't go wrong either.
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

The mono blocks are nice.... but I like my 5 spoke alloys.



Nigelp said:


> nice had a similar merc about 15 years ago 300CE of 1989 vintage


Love the W124.... so much so I run a forum dedicated to them.


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> Love the W124.... so much so I run a forum dedicated to them.


Link please ????

Coincidently I've been eyeing a few of these coupes on ebay recently, a lot of car for the money. I fancy a bit of a change but I think I'd keep my Monoblocks if I did pick one up. The only minor problem is I'm sort of loathed to give up on mine, it's pretty much been faultless and I just spent a few quid on the mechanics.

:smile:


----------



## badgersdad

I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:


----------



## BondandBigM

badgersdad said:


> I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:


I've driven a few older 911's but I'd like to try one of these newer ones just to see if they are everything they say they are. These new Targa's look superb.

:smile:


----------



## badgersdad

BondandBigM said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven a few older 911's but I'd like to try one of these newer ones just to see if they are everything they say they are. These new Targa's look superb.
> 
> :smile:
Click to expand...

It was amazingly refined until you put your foot down, then amazingly throaty and fast. I was grinning like an idiot.


----------



## BondandBigM

badgersdad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven a few older 911's but I'd like to try one of these newer ones just to see if they are everything they say they are. These new Targa's look superb.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was amazingly refined until you put your foot down, then amazingly throaty and fast. I was grinning like an idiot.
Click to expand...

Maybe Big M & I need to scrub up one weekend and have a run around a few dealerships and see if I can blag a run out in one.

:biggrin:


----------



## badgersdad

BondandBigM said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven a few older 911's but I'd like to try one of these newer ones just to see if they are everything they say they are. These new Targa's look superb.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was amazingly refined until you put your foot down, then amazingly throaty and fast. I was grinning like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Big M & I need to scrub up one weekend and have a run around a few dealerships and see if I can blag a run out in one.
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

I was visiting a kid on work experience. I think they have test drove quotas to hit, so I'm sure you'd be welcome. I'd recommend it.


----------



## BondandBigM

badgersdad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven a few older 911's but I'd like to try one of these newer ones just to see if they are everything they say they are. These new Targa's look superb.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was amazingly refined until you put your foot down, then amazingly throaty and fast. I was grinning like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Big M & I need to scrub up one weekend and have a run around a few dealerships and see if I can blag a run out in one.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was visiting a kid on work experience. I think they have test drove quotas to hit, so I'm sure you'd be welcome. I'd recommend it.
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure these days, rocking up in the old Merc with Big M looking like a 60 year old hooker, he'd probably think our Rolexs are as fake as her boobies and not let us in the showroom

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad

BondandBigM said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I normally drive a focus, but yesterday I had half an hour in one of these. I prefer it to the focus, though the focus is more practical. :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven a few older 911's but I'd like to try one of these newer ones just to see if they are everything they say they are. These new Targa's look superb.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was amazingly refined until you put your foot down, then amazingly throaty and fast. I was grinning like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Big M & I need to scrub up one weekend and have a run around a few dealerships and see if I can blag a run out in one.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was visiting a kid on work experience. I think they have test drove quotas to hit, so I'm sure you'd be welcome. I'd recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so sure these days, rocking up in the old Merc with Big M looking like a 60 year old hooker, he'd probably think our Rolexs are as fake as her boobies and not let us in the showroom
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
Click to expand...

Nah, a chance of a deal's a chance of a deal. The customer's always right, even if they look all wrong. :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb

BondandBigM said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the W124.... so much so I run a forum dedicated to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Link please ????
> 
> Coincidently I've been eyeing a few of these coupes on ebay recently, a lot of car for the money. I fancy a bit of a change but I think I'd keep my Monoblocks if I did pick one up. The only minor problem is I'm sort of loathed to give up on mine, it's pretty much been faultless and I just spent a few quid on the mechanics.
> 
> :smile:
Click to expand...

w124uk.com A friendly bunch just like here.


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the W124.... so much so I run a forum dedicated to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Link please ????
> 
> Coincidently I've been eyeing a few of these coupes on ebay recently, a lot of car for the money. I fancy a bit of a change but I think I'd keep my Monoblocks if I did pick one up. The only minor problem is I'm sort of loathed to give up on mine, it's pretty much been faultless and I just spent a few quid on the mechanics.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> w124uk.com A friendly bunch just like here.
Click to expand...

I'll have a look in

Cheers

B.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well, with an 800cc motor my Daewoo Matiz isn`t going to set anyone`s blood racing but I`ve owned it from new (2001), it suits my needs perfectly, goes as fast as I want to go ( I keep to speed limits) and has never let me down. In my opinion it`s comfortable and pleasent to drive and is roomy enough. Oh and Caroline really likes it as well and she`s not keen on cars. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, with an 800cc motor my Daewoo Matiz isn`t going to set anyone`s blood racing but I`ve owned it from new (2001), it suits my needs perfectly, goes as fast as I want to go ( I keep to speed limits) and has never let me down. In my opinion it`s comfortable and pleasent to drive and is roomy enough. Oh and Caroline really likes it as well and she`s not keen on cars. :biggrin:


Our skys, lands and oceans are being badly polluted by an excess of man made material strewn all over. But hey ho let's not eat a dog or wear leather shoes

You can't beat a bit of hypocrisy from the "Save the Planeters"

:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m not perfect, Bond, but at least I try. It has an 800cc motor and has done an average of 2,300 miles a year since I bought it new in 2001. I always keep well within the posted speed limits and never rev the engine unecessarily.. Personally, I`d say that it`s far better then the gas-guzzling, multi-litre, black smoking, monsters some people prefer. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m not perfect, Bond, but at least I try. It has an 800cc motor and has done an average of 2,300 miles a year since I bought it new in 2001. I always keep well within the posted speed limits and never rev the engine unecessarily.. Personally, I`d say that it`s far better then the gas-guzzling, multi-litre, black smoking, monsters some people prefer. :biggrin:


I'm not falling for that old tree huggers chestnut

:tongue:

How do you know how many miles I do, when we were on our travels here and there my truck was in storage so was zero emissions and some. It was also diesel so more economical than you might first think and it could run on anything so if I could have been @rsed a few gallons of veggie oil would have got me down the road, currently I'm lucky if I spend more than a tenner a week on petrol and my nice shoes being leather are getting on for being a bit biodegradable. Meanwhile just a few miles from here there is a landfill sh!t tip full of man made materials that won't rot for a eon and for which they have just applied to raise the height of to over twenty meters. Surrounding householders report all sorts of issues such as vermin, foul stench and it occasionally catching fire. But still no animals were harmed so far although I wouldn't be to sure about the locals who have to live beside it !!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dapper

Said 'bye to the 2CV & the Passat last week and replaced them with this cool silver box  ...



...a Daihatsu Materia.


----------



## BondandBigM

dapper said:


> Said 'bye to the 2CV & the Passat last week and replaced them with this cool silver box  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...a Daihatsu Materia.


Can you buy these as UK spec from a dealer or are they gray imports, I like the look of that kind of remind me of these Nissan Cubes.

:smile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Bond, one thing my old job taught me is that it`s pointless continuing some conversations, so I`m leaving this one and in future I intend to refrain from engaging in any discusions with you unless required in my role as a Forum Moderator.


----------



## BondandBigM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bond, one thing my old job taught me is that it`s pointless continuing some conversations, so I`m leaving this one and in future I intend to refrain from engaging in any discusions with you unless required in my role as a Forum Moderator.


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dapper

BondandBigM said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said 'bye to the 2CV & the Passat last week and replaced them with this cool silver box  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...a Daihatsu Materia.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you buy these as UK spec from a dealer or are they gray imports, I like the look of that kind of remind me of these Nissan Cubes.
> 
> :smile:
Click to expand...

The official UK ones were available from 2007-2010. They're still made for domestic & US export badged as a Toyota :smile:


----------



## DJH584

My daily drive is a Mondeo Mk111 54 plate 1.8LX, which pretends to be a Zetec as I have fitted front fog lights and the correct switch for it.
I drive it to and from work at about 50 - 52 mph and it returns about 46mpg on average using the cruise control on what is mainly dual carriageway driving.
Bond - where have you been find these low mileage Mk4 Golfs for £500?


----------



## BondandBigM

DJH584 said:


> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Bond - where have you been find these low mileage Mk4 Golfs for £500?
> 
> 
> 
> Bond - where have you been find these low mileage Mk4 Golfs for £500?
Click to expand...

Just check your local facebook pages or ebay for cars that are local, they are falling out of the pages round my way. You'll easily pick up a half decent tidy runabout with a good bit of MOT for four, five or six hundred quids. Run it till it's done bin it and buy the next one.

:smile:


----------



## carlgulliver

Picking up my new motor later so will try and get a pick up when I get back


----------



## Magnetchief

Here in the "Land of the so called Free" Petrol is so cheap that one does not give a rats about engine size or economy.

So I dive a VW CC 4 motion. 3.7 VR6 that does like a stabbed rat.

Very nice car, but a little thirsty.


----------



## Dannyrlfc1129

A big old green bus


----------



## federico.85

I used to drive a Fiat Panda 100hp when I was still living in Italy. This me driving on a small circuit near Rome...


----------



## Lou61

Currently driving a SAAB 95. Great fun for not many pounds and handling is fantastic on cheapo Pirellis. Looking for a 750+ bike for a commuting hack tho.

Lou


----------



## KO_81

Picked it up on Friday, and I'm delighted with it.

Its a Mk6 Volkswagen Golf GTD, 36000 miles and it's got Bi-Xenon headlights. :thumbsup:

Although the numberplate 'sucks.' artytime:


----------



## Toddy101

Here's mine, Mercedes A200 AMG:


----------



## DJH584

Well my Mondeo had to go. It started to fall to pieces - literally - the rear exhaust heat shield fell off and had to be replaced.

So I hacked in the Mondy in April and bought a 61 plate Vauxhall Astra 1.6 petrol Mk5/Hseries with 23500 on the clock - very pleased with it.
No cruise control unfortunately - although I might be able to retrofit one - but on the last tank full of petrol it averaged 50.4mpg :thumbsup:

David


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Blimey - this is an old thread!

So what do I drive? A diesel Toyota Rav4 - the new one. 50mpg on a good day, and takes two kayaks with no trouble. Its my work car so its all bluetoothed up.

And a Triking three-wheeler with a 30 year-old Moto Guzzi V-twin 1000cc engine sticking out the front. The round-barrel version, for those interested in such things.

And my partners Mitsubishi Colt something-or-other artytime: .


----------



## Biker




----------



## Caller.

Biker said:


>


 Well, I'm not a bike person, but that has me intrigued! It looks great, but what is it, is it used for racing, is there another front wheel the other side, how many seats and so on?


----------



## Daveyboyz

I drive one of these... same colour and spec. Getting a fairly rare car now since most have been wrapped around tree's... It's fast enough too...a recipe for points on the driving licence.


----------



## Biker

Caller said:


> Well, I'm not a bike person, but that has me intrigued! It looks great, but what is it, is it used for racing, is there another front wheel the other side, how many seats and so on?


 3 wheels 2 seats fast as fury, well, its speed restricted to 130mph and having had it up there, I wouldn't want to take it any faster, built by Bombardier Recreational Products, same as the Jet-ski and skidoo. it is a detuned Rotax 1000cc (down to 1067BHP) 0-60in about 4 secs, 0-100 in under 6 secs. And it is loads of fun, I rode bikes all my life until a nasty wee accident left me unable to hold a 2 wheleer up and I couldn't bear the thought of being stuck in a car


----------



## hughlle

In 2 hours 40 minutes I'm once again legally behind the wheel of a 2007 2.0l golf. Great little car. Super comfy, just the right amount of plush without it feeling like a boat, 54mpg, and I just love the manual-automatic gear box  best yet, all it will cost me is petrol


----------



## xellos99

2006 MK3 Clio. Like new but that tends to happen when you crawl underneath them with military grade underseal and a paint brush every year.


----------



## Caller.

Error



Biker said:


> it is a detuned Rotax 1000cc (down to 1067BHP) 0-60in about 4 secs, 0-100 in under 6 secs. And it is loads of fun


 0-60 in 4 seconds on a bike - blimey, I think that would blow me over the back of the bike if I tried that! Glad you can still enjoy your passion.


----------



## Nigelp

falk up the wall.


----------



## scottswatches

scottswatches said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I am now on my third post in this thread. The Alfa GT needed to go when I switched jobs as I needed a big estate for continental driving, so I bought a 2009 Saab 9-5 edition estate. I've done over 30k in 17 months and it costs peanuts to run and is comfortable. It has to be - I've driven in 16 different countries so far, including a run to Dubrovnik!
> 
> It's the first time I have bought a car based on the boot size rather than whats under the bonnet!


 Post number 4. Px'd the Saab and bought a new car for the first time in my life. I was buying on a PCP finance plan, and a new car was £100 a month cheaper than a used one! (because of dealer deposit contributions, low rate finance, higher residual value.)

So in January I collected my Skoda Superb 2.0TDi SE Estate. Inside it is vast - and I need a large boot for travelling. Nothing has fell off or gone wrong in 7,500 miles, and I have driven it as far as Rome and back without discomfort or drama. But boy is it boring!

Still, £30 a year to tax, 50+ MPG, no MOT tests during my ownership. As a work tool it is perfect for the job. I just wish I had a Lotus for the weekends!


----------



## BondandBigM

I've got a chauffeur these days










:biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002

I drive a 64 plate Skoda Roomster yup it looks like a grandad car but it so practical . The wheelchair fit in the bag without having to fold it down it is that good we practically moved house using it . unfortunatly Skoda have stopped making them :angry: I can change my car in Dec 17 so I am thinking of the Skoda Yeti or possibly a ford b or c max .

I did drive an Octavia as a taxi and it was such an excellent work horse :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

Caller said:


> 0-60 in 4 seconds on a bike - blimey, I think that would blow me over the back of the bike if I tried that! Glad you can still enjoy your passion.


 I meant 106BHP, it is the same motor as the Aprilia Tuonu, which is even quicker!


----------



## BlueKnight

My wife and I both share our 2013 Toyota Rav4 Limited AWD and our 2013 BMW R1200RT.


----------



## deano1956

just come back from few days away at a car show, had to use the recently purchased insignia 15 plate SRI 1.8 ( reason for no recent watch purchases!), and towed a raclet trailer tent .

very relaxing drive no fuss no dramas unlike the 8 year old mondeo with the sticky turbo issue I part exchanged 4 week ago!

deano


----------



## Barry Mclean

Mercedes E350 Sport I have had it a year without any problems it is six years old but drives like a new car full service history and only 70000 miles.


----------



## Nobbythesheep

For work - the Rav4.

For being daft - the Triking!


----------



## FNFZ4

Lexus ES350

Mercedes CL550

Land Rover LR4 aka Discovery in England


----------



## Karrusel

Trabant! :yes:


----------



## Biker

Karrusel said:


> Trabant! :yes:


 Really!?!?


----------



## Karrusel

Biker said:


> Really!?!?


 You sound surprised, there's a cult following in my neck of the woods for eastern block engineering!

Only take it out in dry weather, if it gets damp it goes all floppy? :yes:

'DC' won't go in it, she prefers to take the Maybach.

Tempus fugit

Alan


----------



## Biker

Where's your neck of the woods?

I find the Trabant fascinating, after seeing them pootling around in Berlin. What's a Maybach?


----------



## Karrusel

Biker said:


> Where's your neck of the woods?
> 
> I find the Trabant fascinating, after seeing them pootling around in Berlin. What's a Maybach?


 Probably as rare as a Trabant but made in Germany.


----------



## bridgeman

Karrusel said:


> Probably as rare as a Trabant but made in Germany.


 Well according to web Maybach were tank engine builders in WW2 and had car history before that.

bought later by Mercedes Benz who tried to launch it as super luxury big sports tourer in Bentley style.....didn't do too well in sales. But certainly have straight

Line speed,presence, and dare it be said exclusivity.


----------



## Karrusel

bridgeman said:


> Well according to web Maybach were tank engine builders in WW2 and had car history before that.
> 
> bought later by Mercedes Benz who tried to launch it as super luxury big sports tourer in Bentley style.....didn't do too well in sales. But certainly have straight
> 
> Line speed,presence, and dare it be said exclusivity.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> You sound surprised, there's a cult following in my neck of the woods for eastern block engineering!
> 
> Only take it out in dry weather, if it gets damp it goes all floppy? :yes:
> 
> 'DC' won't go in it, she prefers to take the Maybach.
> 
> Tempus fugit
> 
> Alan


 Same ignition parts as some of the old IFA MZ's, has yours got that special petrol winter heater? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Rotundus

other people mad - thats what i drive these days :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> Same ignition parts as some of the old IFA MZ's, has yours got that special petrol winter heater? :hmmm9uh:


 The car, don't think so :laugh:

Have an old WD (ex Falklands) fork lift with GM diesel & a plug in night heater!

Oh, and bullet proof tyres! :biggrin:

Alan


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> The car, don't think so :laugh:
> 
> Alan


 The very item. :yes:










That's the fuel tank on top. DDR health and safety you see.


----------



## Fitz666

Yamaha Vmax (172bhp, mental fun)

BMW Z4 Coupe 3.0si (the better half's but she lets me have a shot occasionally)

Mercedes 320 CLS (comfiest ever)


----------



## Noslho

Like my interest in watches, something that is understated, reliable, lacks complicated electrics...and can generally be fixed with a blunt spoon and a large hammer - 1967 Volvo 122S "Amazon".

Also have a 1972 MG BGT but, like most of the watches i have tried to serviced, that is current in bits awaiting a rebuild.

Funny how my interest in watches and cars are so closely aligned!


----------



## WRENCH

Sometimes wish I had a car. -8 degrees Celsius the other morning, enough to freeze the hairs in your nostrils when riding the bike.


----------



## Nigelp

A CL 55 AMG with about 400 to 500 bhp (I can never remember which, but it always feels enough) and I'm not even a responsible adult 



__
https://flic.kr/p/Lc8tgp


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lc8tgp


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lc8tgp


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lc8tgp


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lc8tgp


__
https://flic.kr/p/M9gV42

Its the distant one on the road, the one close up is my other one, which is faster I think they said. :huh:


----------



## carlgulliver

FNFZ4 said:


> Lexus ES350
> 
> Mercedes CL550
> 
> Land Rover LR4 aka Discovery in England


 Welcome fellow Lexus driver :thumbsup: Guessing your in the US to get the ES?


----------



## carlgulliver

Still got this Lexus, probably looking at changing next year but i can't bring myself to get rid yet


----------



## Nigelp

lexus looks mint mate, should last years. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn

my favorite is a 1994 YJ jeep [with a hard top].


----------



## SBryantgb

BondandBigM said:


> You need to be getting rid of that boy racer steering wheel, it's far to classy a car to be spoiled by that and nice set of Monoblocks wouldn't go wrong either.
> 
> :biggrin:


 This was my other W124


----------



## Nigelp

The 55 came with Monoblocks fitted from new and I've just had them shod with P Zeros, feels much more secure.



__
https://flic.kr/p/NkJ3S1


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> A CL 55 AMG with about 400 to 500 bhp (I can never remember which, but it always feels enough) and I'm not even a responsible adult
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Lc8tgp
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/M9gV42
> 
> Its the distant one on the road, the one close up is my other one, which is faster I think they said. :huh:


 Bet your Merc can't do this.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Bet your Merc can't do this.


 Nope :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> This was my other W124


 Sorry @Nigelp much as I like your CL's but these old Merc coupes are cooler than a cool thing.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Sorry @Nigelp much as I like your CL's but these old Merc coupes are cooler than a cool thing.


 And I've flogged a ton of 'em guv


----------



## carlgulliver

Nigelp said:


> lexus looks mint mate, should last years. :thumbsup:


 Cheers pal, Its done around 71,000 now so pretty low for a Lexus. I would like a GS or an LS next year  Those CL's look of yours look awesome, I looked at one a couple years ago there a bargain for what you get the one I looked at even had soft shut doors..amazing!!


----------



## Nigelp

carlgulliver said:


> Cheers pal, Its done around 71,000 now so pretty low for a Lexus. I would like a GS or an LS next year  Those CL's look of yours look awesome, I looked at one a couple years ago there a bargain for what you get the one I looked at even had soft shut doors..amazing!!


 Yes I love them, the 500K is my dads the 55 is mine, the fastest car I've ever driven the torque is scary if you tread on the accelerator too hard by accident. I did it the other day accelerating into the flow of traffic on a roundabout and had to quickly back off, the mid range acceleration is phenomenal. :biggrin:

Apparently you can get a 600 with twin superchargers or a turbo or some such, which must be like a rocket!


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Sorry @Nigelp much as I like your CL's but these old Merc coupes are cooler than a cool thing.


 The 124 is great I've had a few started with a 230ce regd in 89, a bit slow, then a 300ce regd in 89, much better and a 320ce regd in 93, I had a 300ce 24 for a short time but it was a bit temperamental. Dad had a couple of 124 saloons both 300's and as far as I remember the first was on a C plate so a very early one, that was was back in 1987 when I was about 13. At the time I preferred mums 635 BM. It was those sharky looks that did it. But yes the 124 is superbly built. Dare I say even better than the 123?


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> The 124 is great I've had a few started with a 230ce regd in 89, a bit slow, then a 300ce regd in 89, much better and a 320ce regd in 93, I had a 300ce 24 for a short time but it was a bit temperamental. Dad had a couple of 124 saloons both 300's and as far as I remember the first was on a C plate so a very early one, that was was back in 1987 when I was about 13. At the time I preferred mums 635 BM. It was those sharky looks that did it. But yes the 124 is superbly built. Dare I say even better than the 123?


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


>


 Yes super cool before AMG became off the peg stuff.

Is the latter one the hammer?

I keep thinking of bagging an E500 before the become unobtainable and just sticking it in the garage with dads CL


----------



## Nigelp

scrub that last comment they already are! looks like i've left it too long

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-Benz-E-500-Limited-LTD-59K-Miles-Superb-/302137082310?hash=item4658c601c6:g:XC4AAOSwCGVYB2fi


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> scrub that last comment they already are! looks like i've left it too long
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-Benz-E-500-Limited-LTD-59K-Miles-Superb-/302137082310?hash=item4658c601c6:g:XC4AAOSwCGVYB2fi


 Yep when I was looking you could get a decent one for about £12K but like a few other things recently they have just rocketed up in price in the last year or so.

A lad at works' father has a nice original MK1 Lotus Cortina. Owned it for about 30 years, wants £80K for it !!!

Mental money for an old Ford that you couldn't give away a few years ago.


----------



## robertalks

I just drive an Alfa Romeo GT 2005 (1.9JTD 110kW)


----------



## BondandBigM

robertalks said:


> I just drive an Alfa Romeo GT 2005 (1.9JTD 110kW)


 Back in the day I had an Alpha GTV










A love/hate relationship like no other !!

Reminds me of my first wife, although gorgeous nothing but trouble and took all my money but on the odd day when it went well..............

:biggrin:


----------



## robertalks

BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day I had an Alpha GTV
> 
> 
> 
> A love/hate relationship like no other !!
> 
> Reminds me of my first wife, although gorgeous nothing but trouble and took all my money but on the odd day when it went well..............
> 
> :biggrin:


 Criminal  I must say I got a bit more luck. Never broke down since I have it, more then 3 years. I always say, nothing compares to an Alfa, especially if it's working well too


----------



## trackrat

Just an ordinary Honda for me


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Yep when I was looking you could get a decent one for about £12K but like a few other things recently they have just rocketed up in price in the last year or so.
> 
> A lad at works' father has a nice original MK1 Lotus Cortina. Owned it for about 30 years, wants £80K for it !!!
> 
> Mental money for an old Ford that you couldn't give away a few years ago.


 I know I get classic and sports car mag the prices at the mo are certifiable


----------



## Barry Mclean

Mercedes E350 sport a beautiful car to drive.


----------



## Raffleticket

I have an 1995 BMW E34 535i I've just started restoring and a 1998 BMW E36 328i with a few modifications to make it a little pokier :laugh:




























I do my best to buck the BMW driver stereotype, I even use my indicator stalk..! :tongue:


----------



## Delta

I've been through American cars, drag racing, VW beetles, Golfs and beach buggies but now bought this to keep my car hunger at bay:










What have you got locked away besides your watches?


----------



## deano1956

I think most have seen mine but I will as its one of the best photos I have of them together, as I cant drive both to shows, and I aint letting the 710 out in one! :laugh:

deano


----------



## BlueKnight

*My garage. ( Scroll down the page)*


----------



## Delta

deano1956 said:


> I think most have seen mine but I will as its one of the best photos I have of them together, as I cant drive both to shows, and I aint letting the 710 out in one! :laugh:
> 
> deano


 Lovely cars, I not only want your cars I want the garage too. I'm struggling to clear a space in my garage even for the mini :biggrin:

My 710 has already asked for a drive in mine


----------



## Steve D UK

Long gone now but I turned this:



into this:



and this:



into this:



The Cortina was a genuine Lotus but the Escort was a replica RS.

Links to rest photos.

Cortina. https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=21883866

Escort. https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=25818628


----------



## deano1956

the only reason I bought the house is because it had a corner plot to house a big double garage , the garage was up before we had finished decorating the house ! :laugh: ,I have no house crap or fridges etc in my garage I built a insulated shed for all that to go in !

slippery slope letting them drive :biggrin:

deano



Steve D UK said:


> Long gone now but I turned this:
> 
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cortina was a genuine Lotus but the Escort was a replica RS.


 just think steve how many watches you could buy now for the price of a restored MK11 lotus!! :yes:

deano


----------



## Steve D UK

Yeah. I sold that one for £4,500. Mind you, I only paid £1,500 for it complete with most panels and a full spares package that the bloke had been collecting for years. Think I only had to buy paint, headlining and a few other bits. Shoulda kept it.


----------



## Always"watching"

Great pics; some cars that I would love to have in my garage. We have a mad garage, positioned so that you could just about manoeuvre a bubble car or a Smart for 2 into it. The result is that the garage is full of odds and ends - thankfully on the empty side after we had a huge clear-out and downsize.


----------



## Delta

Steve D UK said:


> Long gone now but I turned this:
> 
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cortina was a genuine Lotus but the Escort was a replica RS.
> 
> Links to rest photos.
> 
> Cortina. https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=21883866
> 
> Escort. https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=25818628


 Both lovely cars, I would gladly have either.

Closest I've had was two Mk1 GT Cortina's was I was a kid.


----------



## Wheelnut69

and no hairdressing jokes please!


----------



## pauluspaolo

This is in my garage










Plus lots of tools, nuts & bolts, tools, tins of paint, tools, paintbrushes, tools, wood screws, tools, bits of wood, tools, electrical connectors, tools, assorted car spares, tools, various other assorted bits of crap/stuff (did I mention the tools?)


----------



## deano1956

pauluspaolo said:


> This is in my garage


 hi

SS1 1800Ti? are you on the scimitar web forum? I only ask as I visit( not a member don't think they would appreciate the hotrod  ) it a lot for the information on V6 engines its very good :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## pauluspaolo

deano1956 said:


> hi
> 
> SS1 1800Ti? are you on the scimitar web forum? I only ask as I visit( not a member don't think they would appreciate the hotrod  ) it a lot for the information on V6 engines its very good :thumbsup:
> 
> deano


 Not an 1800ti but a bog standard 1600 which I've made rather less (more?) than standard by fitting an 1800 Zetec running on a single Weber carb & megajolt ignition - with the brakes & suspension uprated to suit. I've never driven an 1800ti so I'm not sure how it would compare to one of those (apparently they are pretty quick cars even by today's standards) but it's a fair bit quicker than it was as a 1600. I am a member on Scimweb - very useful resource & they're a knowledgeable/friendly bunch on there. I've posted a build thread on the car on there & there's also one on here somewhere in this section (I think) which I called "The Reptile" or some such. This is the nickname some mechanics gave the car when I took into a local garage after I'd just bought the thing nearly10 years ago :clap:


----------



## deano1956

pauluspaolo said:


> I am a member on Scimweb


 never put two and two together , do you do car shows round and about , just your in leeds and I am in wakefield we may have come across and not known it! :biggrin:

deano


----------



## pauluspaolo

deano1956 said:


> never put two and two together , do you do car shows round and about , just your in leeds and I am in wakefield we may have come across and not known it! :biggrin:
> 
> deano


 I've never shown it at a car show - not good enough for that I don't think - but I usually try to drive it to the Ripon classic car show, at Ripon racecourse, around May/June (I think). Every time I go I think I should show it as there are never any others there - standard or otherwise - & it's cheaper to get in if you're an exhibitor (tight Yorkshireman that I am). I've thought about taking it to the car meet that happens periodically at the big B&Q near the M621. This is very close to where I live but I never know when it's on so I've never been


----------



## deano1956

AH ah, its the Leeds cruise you are thinking of and its on every 2 nd Saturday in the month, generally from April/ may to petering out in September, I am generally there most months either in the Cortina or hot rod, its not a formal show you turn up in what ever car you have and have a mouch around, :thumbsup:

derano


----------



## pauluspaolo

deano1956 said:


> AH ah, its the Leeds cruise you are thinking of and its on every 2 nd Saturday in the month, generally from April/ may to petering out in September, I am generally there most months either in the Cortina or hot rod, its not a formal show you turn up in what ever car you have and have a mouch around, :thumbsup:
> 
> derano


 That's the one - bit put off by all the mint American muscle that turns up (as seen from a distance as I've driven past when it just happens to be on) but I may give it a whirl. Doubt if I'll bother if I drive past in my 17 year old shabby Focus!!!


----------



## deano1956

pauluspaolo said:


> Doubt if I'll bother if I drive past in my 17 year old shabby Focus!!!


 park at the top out side B&Q and pretend your going to buy some nails nobody will give you a 2 nd look, or turn you music up loud with some ace of base and join the hot hatch boys corner :laugh: .

deano


----------



## sssammm

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j2ie061806ottae/File 25-01-2018%2C 18 54 34.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxttvr85c1ms5kf/File 24-09-2017%2C 12 29 28.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xpjxoy5ff4fp7hp/17838.jpg?dl=0


----------



## johnbaz

I'm afraid my garage is full of rammel!!

There's seven lathes,three or four bandsaws, Bench grinders, linishers, Compressors, Bench drills and all manner of other tools, Oh and an old MG Midget!!

I don't even have this floorspace any more, Going to have to be ruthless this year and get rid of some stuff as it's more of a warehouse than a garage!! :huh:










John :tongue:


----------



## deano1956

hey john. get the other knee done, in the 2-3months recuperation get rid / sell half the stuff in there & you don't need to do the midget, get on finishing the metalwork, and use the funds from the sale of stuff to pay someone to paint it for you . job done , ( course sounds easy than been done like but hey) :biggrin:

deano

I can get down & lay on the floor all day , it the getting up its the problem for me :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz

deano1956 said:


> hey john. get the other knee done, in the 2-3months recuperation get rid / sell half the stuff in there & you don't need to do the midget, get on finishing the metalwork, and use the funds from the sale of stuff to pay someone to paint it for you . job done , ( course sounds easy than been done like but hey) :biggrin:
> 
> deano
> 
> I can get down & lay on the floor all day , it the getting up its the problem for me :laugh:


 Hi Deano

My brother paints cars/bikes/Lorries etc and will paint it for me, I just need to get the welding done this summer!!

I thought about buying two lengths of steel channel and making some permanent ramps as our drive drops by around three feet from the kerb to the garage, I could drive it on then sit on a stool to do the work!! :clap:

John


----------



## deano1956

johnbaz said:


> I thought about buying two lengths of steel channel and making some permanent ramps as our drive drops by around three feet from the kerb to the garage, I could drive it on then sit on a stool to do the work


 sounds like a plan john :thumbsup: , mind hope weather pick up as it isn't doing me no favours at the moment , snow DAM! :biggrin:

deano


----------



## johnbaz

deano1956 said:


> sounds like a plan john :thumbsup: , mind hope weather pick up as it isn't doing me no favours at the moment , snow DAM! :biggrin:
> 
> deano


 Same here, We had a couple of inches last might but it turned to rain, Very slushy bun now mostly gone!! :yes:

John


----------



## Omegamaniac

Here goes,

2009 Mini Cooper Clubman ( daily driver), 2 late 80's Classic Minis , one in pretty good order, good enough to drive daily, fast and fun. The other is an ongoing project.

2018 Kawasaki Versys

2016 Honda 125 scooter

Honda NS-1 50cc "moped"

Yamaha 535 Virago

Moto Guzzi California 3

Vespa 125 scooter which is a project.

no more room for anything else


----------



## MIQ

This, stays in there most of
The year , comes out for a run now and then

View attachment 13625

View attachment 13626


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottswatches

After owning a boring diesel Skoda Superb Estate (reliable, practical and as much fun as your fridge freezer) for the past 2 1/2 years, I've just bought something silly



A 2004 Mercedes CL500. I was influenced by @Nigelp who raved about his, and as he also had a BMW 635 like I used to own he described the similar feeling that this model Merc has to the 6 series. It's a cruiser rather than sports car, but with 300bhp it can shift if needed. It cost just 5% of the new price, and 7 times less than the Skoda, but I am sure some hefty maintenance bills will arise. I still have the Skoda for another six months, so this toy won't be used much. I could have waited, but I wanted a 2004 as the spec suited me (galvanised body, 7 speed auto box, non optical wiring and cheaper car tax than a 2006) and there is only 226 in the UK registered. Plus I didn't want silver, nor black leather, so realistically I had about 100 cars in the UK to try and buy one. And I'm very happy with this one.


----------



## Paulhodson

Oy! I have a Skoda Superb estate. How very dare you say it's boring?



And a three car garage with neither of my cars in it!


----------



## scottswatches

Paulhodson said:


> Oy! I have a Skoda Superb estate. How very dare you say it's boring?


 They are great cars if you just need to move stuff and people. Better?

Rather than the Mercedes I did consider a birth year car, but the cars from 1974 have either rusted away or, at my budget, were horrible when new and haven't improved. Imagine my surprise when I HPI'd the Merc and therefore double checked the chassis number - the last 4 digits are 1974! :jawdrop1:

According to https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/ there are only 221 2004 CL500's registered in the UK, so the odd's of this chassis number fluke are incalculable (well, to me anyway. I'm no Rachel Riley)


----------



## Paulhodson

Moving people always seems a good use for cars...


----------



## spanner74

Currently a 1953 morris minor series ii, a 1969 morris minor 1000 and a Mazda MX 5 mk 3. Used to have a Honda S2000 and a Fiat Coupe Turbo (should have kept that) both a mk 1 and mk 2 MX 5 and a Merc SLK. Would love a Morgan one day but can't see that happening.


----------



## BondandBigM

No garage these days, just taking up parking spaces

The Trilogy










Triple Black leather and carbon fibre trimmed Merc C-Class Sport, Audi and a convertible Beemer that touch wood is actually still going under its own power

I like black cars.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sssammm

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mxxrg7nswz57xst/IMG_2544.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jjorb5kl3ozkm4x/IMG_2546.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpk2qdkwpazz22z/IMG_2542.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhjag4z7tzltg97/IMG_2547.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sggsvf3fx61jx5s/File 25-01-2018%2C 18 54 47.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tkn9qge3adhazj6/File 25-01-2018%2C 18 54 21.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ews7o1s51p7hwtr/File 07-05-2017%2C 17 10 14.jpeg?dl=0

My pair of show winning trucks


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

Grumbleweed :biggrin:










Sadly not looking quite so spruce these days, awaiting a bit of tlc.......and waiting...and waiting.


----------



## lewjamben

I've had this now for 2.5 years and still really enjoy driving it.










1.0 litre, 3 cylinder turbo and even cleaner than @mach 0.0013137 Matiz at 108 g/km of carbon dioxide emissions versus the Daewoo's 160 g/km. :thumbsup:

Oh and £20 tax. Boom!


----------



## Hayballs

16 plate Toyota Auris 1.6 D4 Diesel. If you can believe the info from the Computer.........










This was travelling from Glenshee Ski Center to Blairgowrie. A twisty road, nearly resurfaced with a 20mph limit. A bit sceptical myself but who knows.....


----------



## WRENCH

Hayballs said:


> 16 plate Toyota Auris 1.6 D4 Diesel. If you can believe the info from the Computer.........
> 
> 
> 
> This was travelling from Glenshee Ski Center to Blairgowrie. A twisty road, nearly resurfaced with a 20mph limit. A bit sceptical myself but who knows.....


 Has it been tarred and chipped ?


----------



## JoT

A late 2012 BMW 316D Sports Auto (F30) - I don't do many miles, only just gone over the 40,000 mark

Solid, economical, comfortable, uninspiring - although this Sport's version has various different settings which firm up the suspension and change the auto gear ratios (or something like that). In normal (comfort) mode it is quite a soft ride, a bit too soft for my liking.

Can't complain it has been a good car

I keep thinking about changing it but second hand values for diesels are rubbish at present


----------



## Boots

I drive a 2006 BMW 520d (E60) with 106,000 miles on the clock. I love it, it's still a great drive. Sure it is getting a bit long in the tooth, but it still gobbles up motorway and A-road miles. Pretty steady 45 mpg.

My thoughts are starting to turn to a replacement, but can't decide between F10 or G30 models. Anyone got any pointers?


----------



## Nigelp

A Jensen Interceptor mk111 breinz blue with black hide and black everflex, 7.2 litre and J series sheepskin inserts it should manage 10mpg and will create its own hole in the ozone layer before im dead which is fine by me.


----------



## Hayballs

WRENCH said:


> Has it been tarred and chipped ?


 Yes, my previous post should have read...... newly tarred and chipped


----------



## NOTSHARP

Steve.


----------



## Bonzodog

Audi A3 2.0 lt auto,only do about 4000 miles a year now.


----------



## vinn

1988 caddy coupe de ville. sorry i can't post a pic., vin


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

2018 Land Rover Discovery Sport MY19 HSE Luxury. Generally very pleased with it as it's a much more comfortable drive than my old Jaguar XF was

Test drove a Jaguar I-Pace on Saturday. Want one!


----------



## pauluspaolo

Update from my post on page 11 (June 2015).

In that post I still had an 2005 Alfa 156 diesel (great to drive - when it worked - but unreliable) & had just bought a 2001 Ford Focus. Well the Alfa finally sold for £450 I think instead of the £200 that WeBuyAnyCar offered me & the Focus went last year after 2 or 3 years uneventful & extremely reliable motoring. it went in part-ex against a 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport. This has proved to be reliable (bar a couple of problems with the egr valve but that was easily sorted) & great fun to drive. Despite it being a small 3 door hatchback it's been surprisingly practical & I've managed to find a pretty rare roof rack for it which has increased the practicality. The biggest thing I've manged to transport in it is a Welsh dresser. Fortunately this was in 2 pieces so the (slightly) smaller lower half went in the car with the back seats down & the front seats moved as far forward as I could get them & still be able to drive, whilst the other half went on the roof rack. It wasn't the most comfortable of drives home but fortunately I didn't have far to go & the dresser does look good. I've also managed to cram a desk, which was surplus to requirements at work, in there too. No car is perfect & the downsides to this one are that Suzuki have blessed it with gearing so low (to improve the acceleration presumably) so that it's doing nearly 4000rpm at the national speed limit, it's not exactly quiet at those speeds either & it's got the firmest suspension I've ever experienced on a standard/unmodified car. A long distance cruiser it isn't but I do like it a lot though 










In the June 2015 post I also mentioned that the Reliant SS1 was in need of brake repairs. I completed this ages ago & the car is mobile once more & still fun to drive - no plans to sell it anytime soon


----------



## Nigelp

everyone mad.


----------



## Richy

Audi Q3 2.0 TDI Sline (2015), does what I need it too and I like it!


----------



## Boots

I have just changed to a Beemer 530d on a 66 plate. First impressions are excellent! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Craftycockney

lewjamben said:


> I've had this now for 2.5 years and still really enjoy driving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 litre, 3 cylinder turbo and even cleaner than @mach 0.0013137 Matiz at 108 g/km of carbon dioxide emissions versus the Daewoo's 160 g/km. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh and £20 tax. Boom!


 Toyota auris hybrid 1.8 for me. 99 g/km carbon & £0 tax! :teethsmile:


----------



## spinynorman

This, when the sun's out, even if it's cold.



For wet weather, carrying passengers and going to the tip, a 13 plate Audi A4 Avant.


----------



## lewjamben

Craftycockney said:


> Toyota auris hybrid 1.8 for me. 99 g/km carbon & £0 tax! :teethsmile:


 Boom! I actually work at the factory where your car was made.


----------



## relaxer7

Boots said:


> I have just changed to a Beemer 530d on a 66 plate. First impressions are excellent! :thumbs_up:


 Me too! A 64 plate M-Sport with all the trimmings and it's an absolutely fantastic motor in every respect. Just toying with the idea of a stage 2 remap and squeezing 340BHP out of it but not sure if it'll be too much of a tyre shredder :laughing2dw:


----------



## Craftycockney

lewjamben said:


> Boom! I actually work at the factory where your car was made.


 Nice one! Near Burton on Trent?

Great car for what it is and if you like me you hate giving this shambles of what we call a government anymore money than we have it serves me greatly.

Decent fuel consumption always around 55 mpg avg which is pretty decent for petrol car.


----------



## WRENCH

pauluspaolo said:


> I also mentioned that the Reliant SS1 was in need of brake repairs. I completed this ages ago & the car is mobile once more & still fun to drive - no plans to sell it anytime soon


 I had a Sabre 6 and a Scimitar, they both had their shortcomings, but the Scimitar was a good car once it was sorted. I never did eliminate the flex squeeks, or get a radio to function interference free, but it was reliable. My mate still runs one, and converted it from Webber to two big SU carburetors. It runs much smoother, and gives better mpg. The down side is the carbs have to come off in order to get the rocker covers off for maintenance.


----------



## Davey P

I think everyone already knows what I drive now, but here's a new pic of "Rodney" after being freshly washed on Sunday, and looking awesome:



:yahoo:


----------



## Andy Jackson

2009 black Mercedes ML for me

Had it 3-years now but I don't think I can a change past the Mrs at the moment


----------



## scottswatches

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> always wanted the cl500


 Mine's up for sale, £3,299 doesn't buy a 300BHP V8 very often. My wife won't drive it though


----------



## Guest

scottswatches said:


> Mine's up for sale, £3,299 doesn't buy a 300BHP V8 very often. My wife won't drive it though
> 
> View attachment 24910


 I'd seen it before on the bay when you mentioned it, sadly current spare funds went on a watch, nice car, is the wife against the shape, size, power or just not fussed


----------



## AVO

I was going to say something about the watches but I will pass. Don't want to derail a car thread, do we? :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> I'd seen it before on the bay when you mentioned it, sadly current spare funds went on a watch, nice car, is the wife against the shape, size, power or just not fussed


 Just too big for her. She is a poor driver. She once borrowed my ford focus, and reversed it into my other car.


----------



## AVO

scottswatches said:


> Just too big for her. She is a poor driver. She once borrowed my ford focus, and reversed it into my other car.


 A distinct lack of focus, I would say.


----------



## Guest

scottswatches said:


> Just too big for her. She is a poor driver. She once borrowed my ford focus, and reversed it into my other car.


 I can't comment on anyone's driving, I once wrote off someone's Kit Car with my number plate


----------



## Nigelp

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> I can't comment on anyone's driving, I once wrote off someone's Kit Car with my number plate


 Easy done :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

scottswatches said:


> Mine's up for sale, £3,299 doesn't buy a 300BHP V8 very often. My wife won't drive it though
> 
> View attachment 24910


 I managed to sell all mine the same day in 2018 at about 4 grand each. They all went to london. One via Leeds and TZ. Cracking car for so little money. We will regret letting them go when we are 60 and they are 25 grand. They will out strip the common or garden r129SL which looks dead on its feet these days.


----------



## wrenny1969

17 cars in 6 years - wow. I'm just about to get my rear arches sorted, last done in 2016, on my '02 BMW coupe and then have it transported out here to Spain and put on Spanish plates. The car was the last I bought in 2007 and that has saved me a few quid over the years.

My wife's car is 6 years old, maybe as you get older you lose the urge to have the latest model.

At least this is a car thread so won't upset anyone


----------



## Iceblue

Must admit I'm a-bit partial to a Audi this was my daily runner up until resonantly

























then went old school and bought a mk2 golf gti but I've sold that also


----------



## Davey P

Normal business is resumed, and Flickr is back up and running, so here's a gratuitous pic of my pride and joy:



:yahoo:


----------



## Guest

Davey P said:


> Normal business is resumed, and Flickr is back up and running, so here's a gratuitous pic of my pride and joy:
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo:


 Very nice


----------



## BondandBigM

Out of curiosity how much is the Aston ??? They are cheap just now it might be something for someone to tuck away for a few years they have surely got to the bottom now and can only pick up in prices. If only I had kept some of the cars I've had over the years I'd be worth a few bob.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

To be fair I'll be sticking with my E46 for a while





Personally I think they were the last of the Beemers before they went a bit cartoonish in the looks department.


----------



## Guest

BondandBigM said:


> Out of curiosity how much is the Aston ??? They are cheap just now it might be something for someone to tuck away for a few years they have surely got to the bottom now and can only pick up in prices. If only I had kept some of the cars I've had over the years I'd be worth a few bob.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> To be fair I'll be sticking with my E46 for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think they were the last of the Beemers before they went a bit cartoonish in the looks department.


 That's a very clean BMW always my favourite shape, I had the e46 M3 cab, miss and would have another


----------



## John_D

I've had this sitting unloved in the garage for the last 10 years or so......(put away after a brake problem and not touched since)










This is the 'work horse' (seen here at Castle Combe  )










And this is my every day run about......(surprisingly good fun to drive, and its 'ULEZ' friendly :wink: )


----------



## Guest

John_D said:


> I've had this sitting unloved in the garage for the last 10 years or so......(put away after a brake problem and not touched since)
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 'work horse' (seen here at Castle Combe  )
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my every day run about......(surprisingly good fun to drive, and its 'ULEZ' friendly :wink: )


 First 2 great looking cars, I reserve comment on the Nissan although funky


----------



## John_D

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> First 2 great looking cars, I reserve comment on the Nissan although funky


 It's a 'Marmite thing' Nick, though what's not to like, has all mod-cons like power steering, ABS and aircon. It's nippy acceleration wise, with a top speed of about 110mph, goes round corners like a go-kart, and returns 40+mpg  (and it's small enough to park almost anywhere)

My last Company car was a Seat Leon Cupra R, just like this one:-








now that was fun to drive, most fun that I've had in a car with my trousers on :thumbsup: .


----------



## Guest

John_D said:


> It's a 'Marmite thing' Nick, though what's not to like, has all mod-cons like power steering, ABS and aircon. It's nippy acceleration wise, with a top speed of about 110mph, goes round corners like a go-kart, and returns 40+mpg  (and it's small enough to park almost anywhere)
> 
> My last Company car was a Seat Leon Cupra R, just like this one:-
> 
> now that was fun to drive, most fun that I've had in a car with my trousers on :thumbsup: .


 All true and good point


----------



## BondandBigM

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> That's a very clean BMW always my favourite shape, I had the e46 M3 cab, miss and would have another


 Took a while to find a decent one there were lots of rusty buckets and a lot were automatic, it's only a 325 but it's a manual and an older one at that, wouldn't have minded an M3 but it would have dug into my fun in the sun retirement fund and in the end I wasn't sure it was worth the extra coin. I gave up trying to lose my license years ago.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

I drive a BMW 316D Sport Auto like the one pictured, it's a good solid car although the "sport" is a bit of a misnomer, it refers more to the trim than performance I think. Although it does accelerate pretty quickly in Sport mode, more than enough for British roads. It has the same 2.0 litre diesel as the 320d but it has been detuned to 114bhp (the 320d is 181bhp). It's on a 62 plate with 55k on the clock, never let me down although I have had to start replacing a few parts like the front shocks.


----------



## Teg62x

Have had a Mercedes GLE for a few years now, it's very nice to drive and quick enough for a 2 tonne motor. But it isn't as comfortable on long trips as my old XC90 Volvo. Probably sell up next year when I retire as I don't really need a motor where we live. Mrs T will keep her car as she can't retire yet!! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Hotbulb

This is what I can be found driving and racing in at the weekends


----------



## JoT

@Hotbulb no idea what it is but it looks very cool!


----------



## dapper

Still the Materia. Five years now:


----------



## Hotbulb

JoT said:


> @Hotbulb no idea what it is but it looks very cool!


 Ford model A roadster pickup built in 1928 but with a modern twist in the engine dept


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

Am I allowed to answer the original question from what feels like years ago? 

I currently drive a 2018 Land Rover Discovery Sport HSE Lux 2-litre petrol, but I've advertised it on Auto Trader because I now no longer need to do long journeys - ever - so I am opting for the plug-in hybrid route since 90% of my journeys are 8 miles or less, so I should be able to do the round trip on battery alone. 
I have made an offer on a 2017 BMW X5 xDrive40e, but it is totally dependent on me selling the Discovery Sport!


----------



## jsud2002

Just collected my new car mini clubman






:clap:


----------



## Biker

Got my mutt mobile last night..


----------



## JoT

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Am I allowed to answer the original question from what feels like years ago?
> 
> I currently drive a 2018 Land Rover Discovery Sport HSE Lux 2-litre petrol, but I've advertised it on Auto Trader because I now no longer need to do long journeys - ever - so I am opting for the plug-in hybrid route since 90% of my journeys are 8 miles or less, so I should be able to do the round trip on battery alone.
> I have made an offer on a 2017 BMW X5 xDrive40e, but it is totally dependent on me selling the Discovery Sport!


 Still driving a diesel BMW 3 series but I am seriously thinking of a pre-owned plug-in hybrid 3 Series. Like you most of my journeys are less than 8 miles but I do need an internal combustion engine as I also do round trips of 500 mile or more (or at least I did before lockdown).

My problem is living in London in an apartment I don't have a domestic charge capability, I would have to rely on charge stations in my high street and haven't worked out of this is viable yet, although I tend to get up early and could charge the car up while I go for a walk

I would rather keep my diesel but it looks like the tide of change is against it


----------



## Biker

JoT said:


> Still driving a diesel BMW 3 series but I am seriously thinking of a pre-owned plug-in hybrid 3 Series. Like you most of my journeys are less than 8 miles but I do need an internal combustion engine as I also do round trips of 500 mile or more (or at least I did before lockdown).
> 
> My problem is living in London in an apartment I don't have a domestic charge capability, I would have to rely on charge stations in my high street and haven't worked out of this is viable yet, although I tend to get up early and could charge the car up while I go for a walk
> 
> I would rather keep my diesel but it looks like the tide of change is against it


 HAH, I am just about to put my S3 BMW diesel on the market. I think the tide of change is still a ways off as it still takes a larger carbon footprint to build and run an electric car for 15 years than it does a regular car for the same time frame.

As renewable power sources proliferate this will, of course change, but not in the next decade, despite what Greta dictates.



jsud2002 said:


> Just collected my new car mini clubman
> View attachment 26814
> :clap:


 I like that colour. :thumbsup: Did you need to get it modded for your legs?


----------



## jsud2002

Biker said:


> I like that colour. :thumbsup: Did you need to get it modded for your legs?


 Yes it has a push pull hand control fitted , basically pull up to accelerate and push to brake , very easy to use , more info can be found here

https://www.jeffgosling.co.uk/products/hand-controls


----------



## JoT

jsud2002 said:


> Just collected my new car mini clubman
> View attachment 26814
> :clap:


 Love the colour :thumbsup:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

Took the plunge and got the deal done. It gets me to work, golf, shops, pub, doctors, dentists, etc, return, on a single charge with a range of around 24 miles in real life at a cost of about £1.20. Filled it with Esso in December and expect the tank to last me until Spring.


----------



## Fitz666

Jag XF currently for me, I tend to alternate between Jag and Merc. The better half has a Nismo Juke RS, and only got that as her dad lives with us and couldn't get into her Z4. She has now decided when his dementia makes him unable to get into the Juke she is getting a Vantage....looking forward to that one!!!

Oh, I also have my wee putput....a Vmax.


----------



## Darren 66

I drive a 09 Honda CRV 2.2ctvi surprisingly capable and comfortable, intelligent 4WD (which on the only occasion it has come on almost spun me round) been to France in it several times in the 6 years we have had it, 5 up and all our gear.

I also have and ride occasionally a Honda VFR 800Fi brand new in 1998, and waiting to start a refurb on a Honda (do you see a theme here) CB250n Superdream, which wont happen anytime soon. (thinking of exchanging these for an adventure style bike....)

What would I like..... for a regular daily drive I would love to be able to afford a Range Rover - the higher driving position and the luxury would be lovely and for a weekend drive a Porsche 911SE 1980's vintage. Both out of my reach, unless I sold the kids (there's 3 of them so offers welcome...) or less drastically won the lottery!!!!


----------



## dapper

Still driving the Daihatsu Materia :thumbsup:


----------



## r-macus

Currently an A6 Avant, 2011. 150bhp diesel . Drives great, solid well built car. Too long though. No intention to change for another year or two. Next car will be smaller in size with an automatic gearbox, android Bluetooth entertainment, stylish and sporty enough and possibly petrol. Possibly an A3/4 or merc A class , BM 1series etc. , Money/ age/ circumstance dependant. I despise SUV'S , look too much like a tall car to me. Electric hasn't even entered my thoughts yet, there's simply no infrastructure to support it and make it a convenient and feasible option for many years yet.


----------



## Davey P

I'm still currently driving and enjoying the Boxster, but I think this year I'll be changing it for a Porsche Cayman. I've done the convertible thing now, and I've got to say it is truly epic, but the Cayman is probably the best looking car on the road - at any price - so I reckon I've got to have one.


----------



## antjrice

Davey P said:


> I'm still currently driving and enjoying the Boxster, but I think this year I'll be changing it for a Porsche Cayman. I've done the convertible thing now, and I've got to say it is truly epic, but the Cayman is probably the best looking car on the road - at any price - so I reckon I've got to have one.


 The handling of the Boxster is fantastic and the Cayman is even a shade IMO better but I don't know if its better than getting the lid down given the chance!

My next one will be a convertible but I'll be sticking with the back seat variety for a long while yet! (kids....)


----------



## johnbaz

John_D said:


> I've had this sitting unloved in the garage for the last 10 years or so......(put away after a brake problem and not touched since)


 Aww! You should get the brakes seen to on that beautiful rwa, It's a shame for it to be sat in the garage!

Having said that!, I have a (Not as nice!) 1500 sitting in the garage, I started doing it then had problems with my left knee, Had it replaced then the right one went!, I can't kneel down to do the work now!

I removed the 'orrible rubber bumpers and still have to drop the suspension, I did the welding on the poffside but then bad joints stopped play!, My lad wants it and now I don't have to work any more i'm going to have a go when the better weather gets here!!










A virt of how the indicators will be, I have them somewhere!










I made the mistake off putting the hood down in sub zero temps!, The windowes shattered everywhere!! :laugh:










The car came with a hardtop that needs painting, I have some 3mm acrylic sheet to replace the windows, Will have to get the rubber seals though..










I think i'll just buy a new hood though as the hardtop defeats the object of summer driving!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

antjrice said:


> The handling of the Boxster is fantastic and the Cayman is even a shade IMO better but I don't know if its better than getting the lid down given the chance!
> 
> My next one will be a convertible but I'll be sticking with the back seat variety for a long while yet! (kids....)


 Those Caymans are growing on me, the neighbours daughter keeps parking hers under my kitchen window. That being said even if it's not much use at this time of year I like a convertible


----------



## pauluspaolo

I seem to be flying in the face of all these electric cars/plug in hybrids ( though the writing's definitely on the wall for the internal combustion engine) & have bought my Dad's Suzuki Kizashi off him. This is mid-size saloon that was a toe in the water exercise by Suzuki. All Kizashi's, irrespective of the country they were sold in, came with a 2.4 4 cylinder engine giving out 180(ish) bhp. However the gearbox/drive train varied & some were 6 speed manuals with 2wd, whilst others have a CVT auto & switchable 4wd. Mine is one of these. It's a great drive with good handling & enough get up & go for little old me. Economy is not going to be great (mid-20's round town & maybe 30 on a steady run) & road tax quite expensive but I do like the thing & I'm looking forward to doing my first long journey in it.

Apologies for the rubbish photo :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

pauluspaolo said:


> I seem to be flying in the face of all these electric cars/plug in hybrids ( though the writing's definitely on the wall for the internal combustion engine)


 Not much going for it in the looks department but it might be an interesting drive.










https://hiconsumption.com/?p=555867


----------



## Hastie73

I drive a modded M140i. Bye bye Aston Martin.


----------



## Alpha550t

Hastie73 said:


> I drive a modded M140i. Bye bye Aston Martin.


 There appears to be a crime scene very close to your car !


----------



## scottswatches

jsud2002 said:


> Yes it has a push pull hand control fitted , basically pull up to accelerate and push to brake , very easy to use , more info can be found here
> 
> https://www.jeffgosling.co.uk/products/hand-controls


 Great fun these - I remember vividly delivering a rover 220 coupe with this set up. But how do you find getting in and out of the Mini? I have a 5 dr cooper and the B post seems too far forward, so I have to squeeze my lock down body into a gap (admittedly the last car I had, a Mercedes CL500, not only had massive doors but also the seat motored back and the steering wheel motored up when you switched the ignition off to allow graceful access)


----------



## jsud2002

scottswatches said:


> Great fun these - I remember vividly delivering a rover 220 coupe with this set up. But how do you find getting in and out of the Mini? I have a 5 dr cooper and the B post seems too far forward, so I have to squeeze my lock down body into a gap (admittedly the last car I had, a Mercedes CL500, not only had massive doors but also the seat motored back and the steering wheel motored up when you switched the ignition off to allow graceful access)


 I find getting in and out of the car fairly easy and am surprised just how big the clubman actually is , my wheelchair when folded stands up in the boot and there is still space for two decent sized shopping bags .

I am getting a reversing camera fitted next weekend luckily one if my sons is an auto electrician


----------



## BondandBigM

Always fancied a Mustang.

https://collectingcars.com/for-sale/1967-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500

:huh:

Wrong grill, wrong carbs although supposedly has the originals to go with it, wrong bonnet and a question over the colour

I wonder how much a proper one goes for.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Always fancied a Mustang.
> 
> https://collectingcars.com/for-sale/1967-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Wrong grill, wrong carbs although supposedly has the originals to go with it, wrong bonnet and a question over the colour
> 
> I wonder how much a proper one goes for.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I occasionally saw one cruising around Byres Road in Glasgow, and I never really realised how high they sit on the road. I also see a Superbird at the local McDonald's in the summer.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> I occasionally saw one cruising around Byres Road in Glasgow, and I never really realised how high they sit on the road. I also see a Superbird at the local McDonald's in the summer.


 The problem with these rare yank muscle cars is that there are loads of clones around. You can almost build a whole car from a parts catalogue. As the Gas Monkey Garage bloke said on one of his programs where he was trying to buy a rare Corvette, there are more registered than GM actually made and Mustangs are no different. I've only ever seen one genuine Shelby Mustang over here although that was years ago. If you were going to shell out over £100K you want to be really sure you were looking at the right thing and a MARTI report isn't all it purports to be as they don't actually inspect the car.

https://drivetribe.com/p/fools-gold-the-flawed-rationale-UTO0cVasTdmlCp5F8USLkQ

Nice but these old ones are actually a bit a dog to drive. The bigger engined ones were quick in a straight line but forget driving one like Steve McQeen.

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/comparison-test/a18200033/1968-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500kr-vs-1968-chevrolet-corvette-427-comparison-test/

I'd still fancy one though as it's one I've never owned.


----------



## Wowbagger

Biker said:


> HAH, I am just about to put my S3 BMW diesel on the market. I think the tide of change is still a ways off *as it still takes a larger carbon footprint to build and run an electric car for 15 years than it does a regular car for the same time frame.*
> 
> As renewable power sources proliferate this will, of course change, but not in the next decade, despite what Greta dictates.
> 
> I like that colour. :thumbsup: Did you need to get it modded for your legs?


 Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Biker

Wowbagger said:


> Do you have a source for that?


 Unfortunately not it was on several clickthroughs from a BBC article, it was part of an environmental report from an American university.


----------



## Wowbagger

Biker said:


> Unfortunately not it was on several clickthroughs from a BBC article, it was part of an environmental report from an American university.


 https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-51977625

This piece indicates that EVs' emissions are about 70% lower over the life of the vehicle. They are 100% lower when it comes to pollution in built up areas that causes deaths through respiratory diseases.

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2021/feb/09/fossil-fuels-pollution-deaths-research

We should all still ride our bikes more.


----------



## Biker

Yeah, the piece I read, took into account all of the carbon emissions created in the manufacture and maintenance lifecycle, the batteries are still very carbon intensive for manufacture and at the time most cars needed a full suite of replacement batteries every 5 years, then the emissions and environmental impact of recycling the batteries.

It was an interesting read but the main thing I got out of it is that the transfer from fossil fuels to renewables is going to take far longer than the proponents will care to admit, I personally welcome the demise of fossil fuels but I am afraid they are going to be around for a long time albeit in a constantly diminishing capacity.

I found it when I was looking into Boris' sweeping statement about stopping the production of fossil fuelled vehicles in the next few years, I was looking to see what infrastructure he was going to put into place to support EVs and who was going to pay for, then, where is all the electricity coming from. It was a great wee bit of research but I never kept any because I had no further use for it.


----------



## al_kaholik

Biker said:


> where is all the electricity coming from.


 Mostly France. Provided by nuclear power!


----------



## Andy Jackson

I have to admit to driving a dirty great V6 diesel Mercedes ML

mainly due to the fact that I like it and secondly it suits easy access with a dodgy back

I have been thinking about the next motor and I've always wanted a Porsche but with my back it would have to be Panamera or a cayenne and I've had a Touareg previously so it looks like a Panamera


----------



## Davey P

Well, it had to be done, the Porsche Boxster... is... outta here:



Later this week I take delivery of it's replacement, and I am very VERY excited! Watch this space............. :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I have to comment here, seeing as the delightfully fragrant Ruthie is obviously flabbergasted and overcome to see your car gone. Has it been nicked, has it been reclaimed, has it been sold, is it at the valeters?

C'mon, mate give us a clue. German, Italian, Japanese, American....dare I say it (suppressing a giggle) British.......

Go on...a Morgan +4.....an MGB roadster.....a TR6......?


----------



## Davey P

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have to comment here, seeing as the delightfully fragrant Ruthie is obviously flabbergasted and overcome to see your car gone. Has it been nicked, has it been reclaimed, has it been sold, is it at the valeters?
> 
> C'mon, mate give us a clue. German, Italian, Japanese, American....dare I say it (suppressing a giggle) British.......
> 
> Go on...a Morgan +4.....an MGB roadster.....a TR6......?


 Sorry, I thought it was obvious, I've sold it mate, and spent all of my recent inheritance (and a bit more...) on something really special. Delivery day tomorrow, so you won't have long to wait...........


----------



## WRENCH

Davey P said:


> Delivery day tomorrow, so you won't have long to wait........


 Your bonnet and pipe will arrive by courier today between 13.42 and 23.17. Your drivers name is Augustus Flatulence.


----------



## Alpha550t

Davey P said:


> Sorry, I thought it was obvious, I've sold it mate, and spent all of my recent inheritance (and a bit more...) on something really special. Delivery day tomorrow, so you won't have long to wait...........


 Do Fossil make vehicles?


----------



## al_kaholik

We've had an XC40 B4 for about a month now and are very happy. We toyed it up and it's a very nice successor to out 2017 Q3. It feels like a big car inside and out. The driving position is high which the wife likes and I do prefer driving it to the Q3 despite not really being an SUV person.

It's also significantly bigger in load space and rear leg and head room than the Q3. Even compared to the new model Q3 we much preferred this


----------



## Caller.

I found myself in an odd situation the other day. The other half has been talking of changing her car for some time. She has a Nissan Almera, which must be about 4-5 years old. It's great, motors along quite nicely, considering it's a big frame on a 1.2 engine, with huge amounts of legroom and luggage space. She was in Hua Hin for the weekend, so as she has been talking about the Mazda CX-30 , we went to have a look, but that was soon dismissed as there's not much leg room in the back and poor luggage space, whereas the Mazda3 was warmly received, I had a go in the drivers seat and I just thought it all a bit bland for a big saloon, it was too low and didn't really do anything for me.

She also talks of me changing mine, but I love my Mazda pick up and no intention of changing it for a couple of years yet, albeit it's now 7 years old. Its great for Thailand, it's high-up, tough as old boots, goes like a bomb, great water clearance for localised flooding and it's just perfect for me.










So anyway, after finishing with Mazda, she wanted to look at the MG HS. I was okay with that, I wanted to look at their pick-up offering. So anyway, she was really taken by the HS, as was I, it was very nice. Sliding roof might be a bit surplus to requirements here, but everything else was great. The size of the engine worried me, a 1.5 turbo and subsequent reading suggests that might be a weak point in certain situations. So I said, why don't you test drive it and the next thing I know, the rather lovely sales lady came up to me and said, 'Mr Phil, when would be a good time for your test drive.' I said, no not me...... and then it dawned on me, I'd been set up.

Anyway, the test drive on Thursday and if in 2 years, I still like it a lot and if it has a bigger engine, it could be an option! Looks good in silver.


----------



## Davey P

Well, the wait is over, and yesterday I had this bad boy delivered:



Porsche Cayman 2.7 with manual 6 speed 'box. Pretty much perfect condition inside and out, and drives beautifully. Easily the best (and most expensive!) car I've ever owned, or am ever likely to own.

Here's a gratuitous rear view:



Yep, it looks brilliant from any angle :laugh:

To say I am chuffed would be an understatement :yahoo:


----------



## WRENCH

Davey P said:


> To say I am chuffed would be an understatement :yahoo:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Davey P said:


> Well, the wait is over, and yesterday I had this bad boy delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Dave, well done, mate and I hope you enjoy driving it!


----------



## Alpha550t

Davey P said:


> Well, the wait is over, and yesterday I had this bad boy delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche Cayman 2.7 with manual 6 speed 'box. Pretty much perfect condition inside and out, and drives beautifully. Easily the best (and most expensive!) car I've ever owned, or am ever likely to own.
> 
> Here's a gratuitous rear view:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it looks brilliant from any angle :laugh:
> 
> To say I am chuffed would be an understatement :yahoo:


 The car looks good from any angle too !


----------



## Davey P

Alpha550t said:


> The car looks good from any angle too !


 Unlike the owner, who looks better from the back :laugh:


----------



## Biker

Davey P said:


> Well, the wait is over, and yesterday I had this bad boy delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche Cayman 2.7 with manual 6 speed 'box. Pretty much perfect condition inside and out, and drives beautifully. Easily the best (and most expensive!) car I've ever owned, or am ever likely to own.
> 
> Here's a gratuitous rear view:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it looks brilliant from any angle :laugh:
> 
> To say I am chuffed would be an understatement :yahoo:


 Nice one mate, pleased for you, enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hotbulb

Been enjoying my New acquisition that has kept me busy for the last few weeks I have just imported it from. Kansas , 1938 Ford with 32000 miles from new sat in a barn for 55 years

had a gentle recommissioning and its first wash since the late fifties , runs and drives great and still on cable brakes it's an original one old lady owner believe it or not


----------



## WRENCH

Hotbulb said:


> Been enjoying my New acquisition that has kept me busy for the last few weeks I have just imported it from. Kansas , 1938 Ford with 32000 miles from new sat in a barn for 55 years
> 
> had a gentle recommissioning and its first wash since the late fifties , runs and drives great and still on cable brakes it's an original one old lady owner believe it or not
> 
> View attachment 28287
> 
> 
> View attachment 28288
> 
> 
> View attachment 28290


 What's the long term plans ?

Love this "Derelict" thing, makes a lot of sense for everyday use.


----------



## Hotbulb

*long term plans are to leave it as it I'm not going to repaint they are only original once , there is no rust anywhere it's super solid , the engine will be " hopped up" ie retain the flathead v8 but add some speed parts , heads ,carbs, cam , it already has a split exhaust system , I will update the brakes to 39 hydraulic and have got all the parts to do a period conversion I bought while it was in the states *

*it will be used and abused in all weathers and going to drive the sh#t out of it *


----------



## kevkojak

Currently in a Jag X-Type (a Jaguar Mondeo, if you will), bought last year just because I always fancied one. That's booked in for a service soon and once it's done I fancy flipping it for something a bit quicker. The second gen 4.2 XK8 was my target but I'm told I need a car I'm able to seat my children in the back of... goodness knows why, the 710 has a perfectly serviceable "boring" car.

I have put in a few bids on some Audi TT's this week, so that will probably be run as a second car. If those fall through then I'm eyeing a Nissan 350Z (or 370Z if my wife gives me my credit card back). Like with watches, I go through phases. They can get quite expensive, but I do try to limit myself to stuff that has basically already done all its depreciating. :laugh:


----------



## Biker

kevkojak said:


> Currently in a Jag X-Type (a Jaguar Mondeo, if you will), bought last year just because I always fancied one.


 Me too, not a bad car for pocket money but nooooo not an Audi TT, personally I have too much self respect.


----------



## Craftycockney

Davey P said:


> Well, the wait is over, and yesterday I had this bad boy delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche Cayman 2.7 with manual 6 speed 'box. Pretty much perfect condition inside and out, and drives beautifully. Easily the best (and most expensive!) car I've ever owned, or am ever likely to own.
> 
> Here's a gratuitous rear view:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it looks brilliant from any angle :laugh:
> 
> To say I am chuffed would be an understatement :yahoo:


 Well done Mr P and like your watches you still didn't buy an automatic! Enjoy with good health my friend!


----------



## Craftycockney

I have just driven back from Swindon picking this up.









































It's the colour of the interior that swayed me. Reminds of the colours Bugatti or Bentley would use and I think it works well with the Met Blue.

I guess it would be to everyone's taste...


----------



## Colin Belfast

kevkojak said:


> There's a pretty good TT buyers guide in the latest issue of Classic Cars, absolutely no question that a well looked after example can of go one way now. The front wheel drive doesn't massively appeal, I think it'd need to be the awd model.
> £3-£5 grand snags a fsh model, hardly any with under 100,000 miles on them though. I'm hunting, see what pops its head up, happy enough to have a prod under the bonnet and upgrade the brakes and suspension, I'm not touching bodywork though, it's a seriously thankless task that.


This is my Mk1 Quattro Roadster.

It was the baseball leather seats that sold it. 
















Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker

Craftycockney said:


> I have just driven back from Swindon picking this up.
> 
> View attachment 28599
> 
> 
> View attachment 28600
> 
> 
> View attachment 28601
> 
> 
> View attachment 28602
> 
> 
> View attachment 28603
> 
> 
> It's the colour of the interior that swayed me. Reminds of the colours Bugatti or Bentley would use and I think it works well with the Met Blue.
> 
> I guess it would be to everyone's taste...


 Yep, I like that, I was sniffing around those before I bought the X-type.


----------



## Craftycockney

Biker said:


> Yep, I like that, I was sniffing around those before I bought the X-type.


 Well I thought I'd treat myself after driving a Auris Hybrid for almost 2 years! Wasn't a bad car but wasn't a BMW either!


----------



## Craftycockney

Biker said:


> Yep, I like that, I was sniffing around those before I bought the X-type.


 And what a drive home it was I found this in the morning. I remember hitting it as I had no choice it ran out in front of me while I was doing 60 mph but realise it was jammed in my bumper till this morning!


----------



## Biker

What is/was it?


----------



## Caller.

Craftycockney said:


> I have just driven back from Swindon picking this up.
> 
> View attachment 28601


 It's very nice, but it comes as something of a shock to learn estate cars still exist! Living over here, you just don't see them.

Under duress, I have been looking at new cars and considering the MG HS, Mitsubishi Xpander Cross, plus another smaller SUV that is so new here, I haven't got the details yet, but the garages first one arrived 2 weeks ago. The Toyota Corolla Cross, which seem hard to find, the Mazda CX5 (pricey) and have already eliminated their CX30 - looks good, but the rear is very cramped and the boot is too small.


----------



## Nigelp

Ok seriously? What would I want to drive? Probably a brand new Bentley saloon and a vintage Blower. However thats not going to happen....but but but 997's are looking cheap. ..


----------



## midnitemo

I currently pilot a BMW 220i lux.....I would like to be piloting a 4/4 Morgan in fireball orange , with black spokes and grill , walnut dash and a moto lita steering wheel


----------



## Weedge

I have one of these, its great and a bit of a barge. I would love either of the others


----------



## dapper

The 'Materia' has been replaced by this 'Jazz':


----------



## Davey P

Still absolutely loving the Porsche...:



:yahoo:


----------



## Biker

My mate has one of those saloons in that colour too.

I'll get a pic next time he gets it out.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I'm not really into German cars though I had an Audi 80 once & my wife has a Merc C180 coupe that I drive often. It's a 2007 so a bit long in the tooth now but still low mileage (70,000). She's on about changing it as we have a 2 year old grand-daughter & getting the car seat in/out is an utter pain. She loves the thing but isn't sure what to change it for. We can't afford anything brand spanking showroom new but the writing's on the wall for the internal combustion engine so maybe a hybrid/ electric of some sort??

I own a 2013 Suzuki Kizashi which I bought off my 91 year old Dad earlier in the year - partly to get him off the roads & partly because I fancied a newer lower mileage car. The Kizashi's a big(ish), comfortable 2.4 litre auto dripping in technical gimcrackery! It's pretty much the complete opposite of the 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport I owned before it which was huge fun to drive, fairly basic in comparison & not particularly comfortable. The Kizashi's a nice car though & having a bit of leather/luxury is a change for me. I like it 

However going back to the German cars comment I made earlier if I were to change it I quite like the look of the BMW 1 series coupe - not sure which model but something with a bit of oomph.

Regarding the Audi TT it's surprising how little money the older versions go for these days. They are, I think, an iconic design & if any modern(ish) car is destined to become a classic then this is it. Though they're that old now you probably can insure them on classic policies now.

Talking of classics, not that I claim it to be one, my other car is a 1985 Reliant Scimitar SS1. It is, or was, my mid-life crisis or, as some have said, my 4 wheeled motorbike. I've fitted an 1800 zetec engine & uprated the suspension and brakes. Fun to drive but not really sensible transport :thumbs_up:


----------



## TimePassenger

I drive a Toyota Yaris which gets around 40 miles per gallon on long trips. We live out in the country a bit. Ive been thinking of adding a Jeep and trailer or small pickup truck for making runs to the home supply store and removing junk, etc. We just made a trip of 1462mi on our vaction to the seashore in North Carolina. I was amazed that my 2008 Toyota still has that efficiency. I dont want to part with it. But its obvious that for errands and working the yard we need a little truck of sorts. Ive long said that a compact Japanese car in the driveway and a Jeep in the garage is what the doctor ordered...not neccessarily in that order.


----------



## TimePassenger

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm not really into German cars though I had an Audi 80 once & my wife has a Merc C180 coupe that I drive often. It's a 2007 so a bit long in the tooth now but still low mileage (70,000). She's on about changing it as we have a 2 year old grand-daughter & getting the car seat in/out is an utter pain. She loves the thing but isn't sure what to change it for. We can't afford anything brand spanking showroom new but the writing's on the wall for the internal combustion engine so maybe a hybrid/ electric of some sort??
> 
> I own a 2013 Suzuki Kizashi which I bought off my 91 year old Dad earlier in the year - partly to get him off the roads & partly because I fancied a newer lower mileage car. The Kizashi's a big(ish), comfortable 2.4 litre auto dripping in technical gimcrackery! It's pretty much the complete opposite of the 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport I owned before it which was huge fun to drive, fairly basic in comparison & not particularly comfortable. The Kizashi's a nice car though & having a bit of leather/luxury is a change for me. I like it
> 
> However going back to the German cars comment I made earlier if I were to change it I quite like the look of the BMW 1 series coupe - not sure which model but something with a bit of oomph.
> 
> Regarding the Audi TT it's surprising how little money the older versions go for these days. They are, I think, an iconic design & if any modern(ish) car is destined to become a classic then this is it. Though they're that old now you probably can insure them on classic policies now.
> 
> Talking of classics, not that I claim it to be one, my other car is a 1985 Reliant Scimitar SS1. It is, or was, my mid-life crisis or, as some have said, my 4 wheeled motorbike. I've fitted an 1800 zetec engine & uprated the suspension and brakes. Fun to drive but not really sensible transport :thumbs_up:
> 
> View attachment 31783
> 
> 
> View attachment 31785


 Today I stopped at the ice cream stand with my wife and son. Next to us was an Audi and my wife commented on how unimpressive it appeared compared to so many other cars in that size category. I agreed. So it has leather seats and can achieve 80mph a few seconds faster than my Toyota can. My Toyota can hold its own, gets better fuel efficiency, and the seats dont become glued to my butt in hot weather! I really feel that these high-end German cars are overrated. Incidentally, I have a German cousin who drives a late model Opel around Nuremberg. Good little practicql car comparable to my Yaris, I suppose. Around here in my corner of the U.S the Audi, Mercedes, Land Rover, Porsche...are all the choices of the gated-community dwelling exclusive snob. Although personally I have an acceptance for Volvos in spite of their fit into that "expensive European import with power-everything" category. There is something more utilitarian and reliable about them in spite of their slight poshness.


----------



## Biker

I have had a BMW 3series and a Mercedes C220 and they were both.... uninspiring, very reliable, very dependable but dull.

Never been massively into cars, so I have never really got over-excited about them, however, I have always liked Rovers, which are now a thing of the past and I have always admired Jaguar cars. So when I let my BMW3 go because I needed an estate, I decided to go for an older Jaguar X-Type, these have always got pelters because of the massive Ford influence but I think, Ford reliability and Jaguar finish, what's not to like?

Cheap as chips too.

I do however, have far too much self respect to ever have an Audi.


----------



## jizzle

I upgraded my car in October, my previous was a 2008 Vauxhall Astra -Hatchback - Diesel, which I owned for nearly 10 years!

I bought an Audi A3 - 1.5 Petrol - Hatchback - I feel like a got a good deal - 2+ hours in the showroom, several chats with the showroom manager, I got the deal what I wanted.

I have been into cars on and off over the years, but I've picked watches as a cheaper more affordable hobby...


----------



## Colin Belfast

I've an Alfa Giulietta as daily driver and a Mk1 Audi TT convertible for sunny days.

The Giulietta is my first ever Alfa and I absolutely love it. I now understand why Alfa drivers tend not to drive anything else.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A Fiat 500 'Lounge'. Inherited from my late M-I-L. 13 plate, 20k on the clock to date. 1275cc engine, goes like SOAS...God knows what an 'Abarth' is like. £30 a year tax and less than £130 fully comp insurance.

Sheila has a Peugeot 'Roland Garros' 308CC (convertible).


----------



## Davey P

Roger the Dodger said:


> A Fiat 500 'Lounge'. Inherited from my late M-I-L. 13 plate, 20k on the clock to date. 1275cc engine, goes like SOAS...God knows what an 'Abarth' is like.


 I can tell you what an Abarth is like mate - Bloody brilliant! I had one on a free upgrade from the car hire company when I was working in Austria a few years ago, and took it for a "spirited" spin one evening. It's a car that just begs to be hammered, so that's what I did :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

TimePassenger said:


> Today I stopped at the ice cream stand with my wife and son. Next to us was an Audi and my wife commented on how unimpressive it appeared compared to so many other cars in that size category. I agreed. So it has leather seats and can achieve 80mph a few seconds faster than my Toyota can. My Toyota can hold its own, gets better fuel efficiency, and the seats dont become glued to my butt in hot weather! I really feel that these high-end German cars are overrated. Incidentally, I have a German cousin who drives a late model Opel around Nuremberg. Good little practicql car comparable to my Yaris, I suppose. Around here in my corner of the U.S the Audi, Mercedes, Land Rover, Porsche...are all the choices of the gated-community dwelling exclusive snob. Although personally I have an acceptance for Volvos in spite of their fit into that "expensive European import with power-everything" category. There is something more utilitarian and reliable about them in spite of their slight poshness.


 Interesting take on it.

Here in Blighty in social housing, what do you call it The Projects ?? It's awash with German metal and not a gate in sight.










:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## TimePassenger

BondandBigM said:


> Interesting take on it.
> 
> Here in Blighty in social housing, what do you call it The Projects ?? It's awash with German metal and not a gate in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Folks whose priorities for automobiles outweigh their priorities for domestics, I guess. What they save in housing they spend on cars. "The Projects" in the U.S., although similarly close together or even integrated, would be much grubbier and run-down than in your photo. If someone had a BMW or Mercedes there we'd surmise they must have some illicit business on the side to afford it. Those buildings and streets don't look too bad there. Maybe the people there are not well-to-do but everything looks clean and well-kept.

Interesting point to make is that while British projects are apparently "social" , government regulated dwellings, American ones are usually corporate with quite a diverse set of standards depending what area you live in. In some places that can be pretty bad. And our gated communities are just a high end, fancy version of the same idea. What I could never understand is why someone would pay so much money to live in adjoined housing with shared partitions, or for a house which looks just like the one next to it and you can hardly spit out the window without hitting something that belongs to your neighbor.


----------



## BondandBigM

TimePassenger said:


> Folks whose priorities for automobiles outweigh their priorities for domestics, I guess. What they save in housing they spend on cars. "The Projects" in the U.S., although similarly close together or even integrated, would be much grubbier and run-down than in your photo. If someone had a BMW or Mercedes there we'd surmise they must have some illicit business on the side to afford it. Those buildings and streets don't look too bad there. Maybe the people there are not well-to-do but everything looks clean and well-kept.
> 
> Interesting point to make is that while British projects are apparently "social" , government regulated dwellings, American ones are usually corporate with quite a diverse set of standards depending what area you live in. In some places that can be pretty bad. And our gated communities are just a high end, fancy version of the same idea. What I could never understand is why someone would pay so much money to live in adjoined housing with shared partitions, or for a house which looks just like the one next to it and you can hardly spit out the window without hitting something that belongs to your neighbor.


 Sort of similar here, commonly known as housing associations, some are better than others, ours is probably not typical of a lot of them we were just lucky to get one here. They are "not for profit" organisations so rents are very reasonable.

I worked off and on in America, our North American headquarters was in Chicago, so travelled around a bit over your way.


----------



## TimePassenger

BondandBigM said:


> Sort of similar here, commonly known as housing associations, some are better than others, ours is probably not typical of a lot of them we were just lucky to get one here. They are "not for profit" organisations so rents are very reasonable.
> 
> I worked off and on in America, our North American headquarters was in Chicago, so travelled around a bit over your way.


 I like hearing these comparisons from so far away!. My German cousin is an electronics engineer. He also went to Chicago on business a few times and loved it. I have only been there briefly between flights a few times. I didnt like the way the entire airport seemed like it was run by CNN! Everything was CNN. Every shop, every TV in every bar and restaurant, etc. Their logo was everywhere. (Seig, HEIL!)


----------



## martinzx

My current runaround is an old Merc W220, 320CDI 200bhp and 490nm torque. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel

martinzx said:


> My current runaround is an old Merc W220, 320CDI 200bhp and 490nm torque. :thumbsup:


 Hope 'M' insists, when seated in the rear, your wear the appropriate headwear, Martin?

:biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Karrusel said:


> Hope 'M' insists, when seated in the rear, your wear the appropriate headwear, Martin?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Just call me James :laugh: :laugh: :thumbs_up:


----------



## Guest

Own a Audi Q7 but my dream car is Bentley bentayga


----------



## BondandBigM

I have hardly used my car since the beginning of lockdown, 1500 miles in a year and half and when the mot ran out I was just going to get rid of it but with a bit of sunny weather and now we can actually go places I had second thoughts and sent it down to my garage bloke and told him to basically recommission, fully service and MOT it, not cheap but hey ho a bit of wind in the hair motoring.










All its done since I got it back is chuck it down.


----------



## Davey P

A random and gratuitous pic of my pride and joy after a recent wash:



Not really visible in this photo, but I've had grilles fitted to the front and side air intakes, which look brilliant :yahoo:


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> I have hardly used my car since the beginning of lockdown, 1500 miles in a year and half and when the mot ran out I was just going to get rid of it but with a bit of sunny weather and now we can actually go places I had second thoughts and sent it down to my garage bloke and told him to basically recommission, fully service and MOT it, not cheap but hey ho a bit of wind in the hair motoring.


 That will be worth keeping. they'll start to appreciate more, the E46 is widely regarded as the best they've ever made. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> That will be worth keeping. they'll start to appreciate more, the E46 is widely regarded as the best they've ever made. :thumbsup:


 Yep they seem to be creeping up in price recently especially convertibles. That being said finding a nice clean early E46 is getting more difficult, I looked at plenty when I bough mine that were just rust buckets.

Mine is only a 325, I really wanted an M3, I drove a couple and they are awesome motors but a couple of things, Big M bursts in to tears if I do more than about 40 or 50mph and keeping one properly in tip top condition can be seriously expensive.


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> Yep they seem to be creeping up in price recently especially convertibles. That being said finding a nice clean early E46 is getting more difficult, I looked at plenty when I bough mine that were just rust buckets.
> 
> Mine is only a 325, I really wanted an M3, I drove a couple and they are awesome motors but a couple of things, Big M bursts in to tears if I do more than about 40 or 50mph and keeping one properly in tip top condition can be seriously expensive.


 If I had somewhere to keep mine safe and protected, I would never have sold it, 53 plate with 77K miles and utterly faultless.


----------



## chris l

I drive an Octavia 1.9TD

I would like to drive a tank.

So that, in narrow country lanes, I could get the other person to back up...


----------



## krissy1301

As a company car driver I'm relatively limited to what I can choose without being hammered on the old company car tax. I switched into a Cupra Formentor plug-in hybrid in March and absolutely love it. Great fun to drive.

https://www.cupraofficial.co.uk/cars/cupra-range/formentor.html


----------



## Alex_225

I'm rather liking this forum, not been here long but watches and cars are two of my favourite things! haha

I have a bit of an odd selection of cars as I'm a big hot hatch fan and they were my main form of transport in my 20s. In my 30s the more luxury/big engined German machines took my fancy.

I have had this RenaultSport Megane from new back in 2006 and can't bring myself to part with it.










Bought this RenaultSport Twingo Gordini in 2010 and like the Meg, it's not gone anywhere haha










I then went a bit daft and bought this 2007 Mercedes CLS63










I picked this up as my day to day car last year, it's cost me a fortune but I love it. A 2008 S320cdi










Then, earlier this year I'd been pondering the idea of going green laning. Nothing hardcore just out and about so I've bought this as bit of a project. It's a 2003 Mitsubishi Shogun Sport. It's about as sporty as me (not very!), terrible on fuel but full of character and I'm really liking it. A real contrast from the other cars.

It's crying out for a remap but a few other bits and pieces to make sure are all good beforehand.


----------



## wrenny1969

I've still got my E46 coupe - the electric window mechanism went "twang" a few weeks back and I've been struggling to find somewhere to get it done. I phoned my insurance company today as Alfonso is pretty helpful. He said that main dealers for BMW and Merc charge up to 40 euro an hour for labour and so they are best avoided. I laughed a bit as I think UK dealers have been charging over a £100 an hour labour for years.

Long story short I booked it in at BMW after a quote of Eur 438 which seems fair, the dealer said there was a recall on an air bag issue which they'll do at the same time.


----------



## Biker

wrenny1969 said:


> I've still got my E46 coupe - the electric window mechanism went "twang" a few weeks back and I've been struggling to find somewhere to get it done. I phoned my insurance company today as Alfonso is pretty helpful. He said that main dealers for BMW and Merc charge up to 40 euro an hour for labour and so they are best avoided. I laughed a bit as I think UK dealers have been charging over a £100 an hour labour for years.
> 
> Long story short I booked it in at BMW after a quote of Eur 438 which seems fair, the dealer said there was a recall on an air bag issue which they'll do at the same time.


 I had the same on my E46 saloon, cost me £360, so it's about the same


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> I had the same on my E46 saloon, cost me £360, so it's about the same


 How much !!!

It's around a 30 quid part from plenty of aftermarket sellers, might be a bit fiddly to fit yourself but not £360 fiddly.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

I've had to admit defeat. I can't share a car (2018 Mini Cooper) with the current wife, as we need it the same time. We have tried, and not argued too much for 10 months, but my idea of having a classic for the 'odd time' we both needed transport hasn't worked. The Lotus is enjoying another couple of weeks on a ramp again, and it is not safe in dark/rain as the heater and wipers were rubbish in 1968, and time has not improved them.

I wanted bigger and more comfortable for longer journeys. No diesel (DPF's blocking on the short journeys), and auto box. As the boot in the Mini is tiny an estate would be ideal, and winter in the countryside means 4x4 would be even better. Budget is £5k, nothing French and preferably under 60k miles. Doesn't have to be performance lead - I want comfort and still have the Lotus when it's sunny - but I prefer performance over economy every time.

What would the car buffs recommend?


----------



## WRENCH

scottswatches said:


> What would the car buffs recommend?


 What's your acceptable mpg ?


----------



## eezy

Discounting French brands makes that a slightly tougher call since Stellantis now own 15 brands including Citroen/Peugeot, Fiat Chrysler, Jeep, Vauxhall and most of the Italian brands including Maserati.

I guess that leaves VAG group, Ford and the pseudo Japanese brands .......or Volvo which is chinese owned.

You need to avoid any engines which run a cambelt in oil. there is literally an explosion waiting to go off in those engines, in fact PSA are changing back to chain next year.

Stick to the classics and have some fun. I wish i still had my Granada Scorpio!


----------



## scottswatches

WRENCH said:


> What's your acceptable mpg ?


 20mpg. I'm saving the planet already by reusing what already exists.


----------



## Biker

You can score a nice jaguar for 5K


----------



## WRENCH

Diesel though.

https://www.motors.co.uk/car-60417428/?i=7&m=sp


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> I've had to admit defeat. I can't share a car (2018 Mini Cooper) with the current wife, as we need it the same time. We have tried, and not argued too much for 10 months, but my idea of having a classic for the 'odd time' we both needed transport hasn't worked. The Lotus is enjoying another couple of weeks on a ramp again, and it is not safe in dark/rain as the heater and wipers were rubbish in 1968, and time has not improved them.
> 
> I wanted bigger and more comfortable for longer journeys. No diesel (DPF's blocking on the short journeys), and auto box. As the boot in the Mini is tiny an estate would be ideal, and winter in the countryside means 4x4 would be even better. Budget is £5k, nothing French and preferably under 60k miles. Doesn't have to be performance lead - I want comfort and still have the Lotus when it's sunny - but I prefer performance over economy every time.
> 
> What would the car buffs recommend?


 BMW 3 series touring, the E46 330 D's are unburstable and if properly looked after go forever. My mate has one as a daily hack and he racks up some serious miles, it's never missed a beat.

And don't worry about winter just stick a couple of decent tyres on the rear end and learn to drive, I've never been stuck in either of my Beamers but then again I did my driving apprenticeship in Mk2 RS 2000's and 3.0 Ltr Capris in proper Scottish winters.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

Biker said:


> You can score a nice jaguar for 5K


 You can - I have placed my order for a 42,000 mile two owner x type 2.5v6 auto estate, with 4 wheel drive, which also is old enough to pay less RFL on.



WRENCH said:


> Diesel though.
> 
> https://www.motors.co.uk/car-60417428/?i=7&m=sp


 Interesting choice, but saloon and 120k on the clock as well as being diesel



BondandBigM said:


> BMW 3 series touring, the E46 330 D's are unburstable and if properly looked after go forever. My mate has one as a daily hack and he racks up some serious miles, it's never missed a beat.
> 
> And don't worry about winter just stick a couple of decent tyres on the rear end and learn to drive, I've never been stuck in either of my Beamers but then again I did my driving apprenticeship in Mk2 RS 2000's and 3.0 Ltr Capris in proper Scottish winters.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I trained as a BMW technician, where we had driving lessons from all sorts of people up to and including professional racing drivers. Four things gripping and an experienced driver beats two things gripping and an experienced driver every time. Jackie Stuart taught me that when he was aquaplaning down the hanger straight with me as a passenger, and he knew a few Scottish winters himself...

(Sorry about the name drop, I couldn't resist. Michael Schumacher told me not name drop when he was ragging an E36 M3 round the same track with me in the back :biggrin: )


----------



## BondandBigM

scottswatches said:


> You can - I have placed my order for a 42,000 mile two owner x type 2.5v6 auto estate, with 4 wheel drive, which also is old enough to pay less RFL on.
> 
> Interesting choice, but saloon and 120k on the clock as well as being diesel
> 
> I trained as a BMW technician, where we had driving lessons from all sorts of people up to and including professional racing drivers. Four things gripping and an experienced driver beats two things gripping and an experienced driver every time. Jackie Stuart taught me that when he was aquaplaning down the hanger straight with me as a passenger, and he knew a few Scottish winters himself...
> 
> (Sorry about the name drop, I couldn't resist. Michael Schumacher told me not name drop when he was ragging an E36 M3 round the same track with me in the back :biggrin: )


 A few years ago a lad at work bought a big 4x4 Isuzu, nothing will stop me he said...... Until he left the road at speed on the way to work and nearly cut the thing in half when he hit a concrete fence post sideways.

So I'll take skill and 2WD over a four wheel drive and a numpty any winter of the Century

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

BondandBigM said:


> A few years ago a lad at work bought a big 4x4 Isuzu, nothing will stop me he said...... Until he left the road at speed on the way to work and nearly cut the thing in half when he hit a concrete fence post sideways.
> 
> So I'll take skill and 2WD over a four wheel drive and a numpty any winter of the Century
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 physics will always win, but skill and 4wd will be able to tow you out of the hedge should you need it


----------



## Biker

scottswatches said:


> You can - I have placed my order for a 42,000 mile two owner x type 2.5v6 auto estate, with 4 wheel drive, which also is old enough to pay less RFL on.


 You'll not be disappointed. I genuinely like mine, especially when I put four decent tyres on it.


----------



## JRParker

I had an old subaru wrx sti impreza and more recently a BMW 335i. The beamer was nice but the old scooby was more tbh. Now i drive a Suzuki Grand Vitara that i use for camping too. I think im ready to go electric in the next year or two, but it will be something silly like a cybertruck :biggrin:


----------



## Bow

BondandBigM said:


> A few years ago a lad at work bought a big 4x4 Isuzu, nothing will stop me he said...... Until he left the road at speed on the way to work and nearly cut the thing in half when he hit a concrete fence post sideways.
> 
> So I'll take skill and 2WD over a four wheel drive and a numpty any winter of the Century
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I used to work at a Subaru garage and every year it was the same, first snowfall bought 3 cars dragged out of hedges. The response was always the same too "I thought it was supposed to be 4 wheel drive?".

I stopped replying eventually.


----------



## Tr1cky

Bow said:


> I used to work at a Subaru garage and every year it was the same, first snowfall bought 3 cars dragged out of hedges. The response was always the same too "I thought it was supposed to be 4 wheel drive?".
> 
> I stopped replying eventually.


 I used to have an Impreza WRX. Quickly found out that it would still accelerate fairly briskly even in snow but 4WD didn't mean it was going to stop any better once you'd piled on the mph


----------



## Bow

Tr1cky said:


> I used to have an Impreza WRX. Quickly found out that it would still accelerate fairly briskly even in snow but 4WD didn't mean it was going to stop any better once you'd piled on the mph


 I've seen one spin out in front of me in the wet never mind snow.

Mind you, we had just been go carting and he was being egged on by a nobhead in a Forester Turbo.


----------



## Nigelp 2nd

2 Jag XJ6's at the moment :tumbleweed:


----------



## BondandBigM

With 255/35 Ditchfinders on the rear end it should make for an interesting drive in the Beamer this morning.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## clock40man

I currently drive a 2006 Ford Fusion with a 5 speed manual transmission. It's not all that fast, but it's fun to drive. I miss my 1990 Plymouth Laser.

I'd like to buy a used BMW 535d - They're fast and have excellent fuel economy.


----------



## Caterham Kid

I currently have a Toyota Prius latest generation but that is because before the first lockdown at the beginning of 2020 my round trip to work was 150 miles.

For fun I have a Caterham Seven (hence the user name!)


----------



## clock40man

clock40man said:


> I currently drive a 2006 Ford Fusion with a 5 speed manual transmission. It's not all that fast, but it's fun to drive. I miss my 1990 Plymouth Laser.
> 
> I'd like to buy a used BMW 535d - They're fast and have excellent fuel economy.


 I should have mentioned that the Laser was a turbocharged RS with a 5 speed manual transmission. The previous owner added the Eclipse spoiler - so it looked more like this -










But it had these rims -


----------



## neil wickham

Had this from nearly new, 16 years now


----------



## BlueKnight

Grocery getter replacing another one. Now shopping for a Summer toy. The 2022 Cayman S is on my list with enough horsepower to make it fun and a 6MT to make it even funner. (!)


----------



## BondandBigM

Gorgeous winter day today. Sun was out all be it still a bit parky but barely a cloud in the sky so the top was down.










And the added bonus was that Big M wasn't sat in the passenger seat wittering about her hair getting blown all over the place.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> Still driving a diesel BMW 3 series but I am seriously thinking of a pre-owned plug-in hybrid 3 Series. Like you most of my journeys are less than 8 miles but I do need an internal combustion engine as I also do round trips of 500 mile or more (or at least I did before lockdown).
> 
> My problem is living in London in an apartment I don't have a domestic charge capability, I would have to rely on charge stations in my high street and haven't worked out of this is viable yet, although I tend to get up early and could charge the car up while I go for a walk
> 
> I would rather keep my diesel but it looks like the tide of change is against it


 One year on and still looking and still agonising about this, there are still no chance of charging points in the apartment complex, and only one locally in the high street plus a recently commissioned one at a filling station a couple of miles away. I have got to the stage where I am now seriously considering buying a Euro 6 diesel 3 series on which you can get really good deals. The hybrids are just not up to much, they will get better (I hope) or new technology will arrive which will give me a 500 mile plus range from an electric.

Until then I think an oil burner it is


----------



## wrenny1969

JoT said:


> One year on and still looking and still agonising about this, there are still no chance of charging points in the apartment complex, and only one locally in the high street plus a recently commissioned one at a filling station a couple of miles away. I have got to the stage where I am now seriously considering buying a Euro 6 diesel 3 series on which you can get really good deals. The hybrids are just not up to much, they will get better (I hope) or new technology will arrive which will give me a 500 mile plus range from an electric.
> 
> Until then I think an oil burner it is


 It's difficult to see how access to charging points is going to grow enough where, unlike the adverts, you don't have a double garage. Some of the non plug in hybrids such as those coming from Honda seem to make use of electricity harvesting on braking but seem to be electrically powered via an inbuilt petrol generator.

I wonder if your apartment block will come under pressure to install charging points at the owners expense. Where I live there are two car parks serving the apartments and houses no provision for charging points. The annual community fees bring in around Eur 35k a year to pay for the pool and gardens to be tended to. Fees would need to increase, perhaps short term unless there was some kind of grant system, in order to install the necessary hardware but the clock is ticking given the rental companies will soon be supplying plug in cars to those who own holiday homes here. Okay many of these can rapidly charge to 80% but queues are likely to grow.

I quite like the Honda HRV on looks and kit, reviews differ but at least it doesn't need plugging in.

Will be interesting to see if you still have the BMW next year.


----------



## Alpha550t

BondandBigM said:


> Gorgeous winter day today. Sun was out all be it still a bit parky but barely a cloud in the sky so the top was down.
> 
> 
> 
> And the added bonus was that Big M wasn't sat in the passenger seat wittering about her hair getting blown all over the place.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Left hand drive ?


----------



## BondandBigM

Alpha550t said:


> Left hand drive ?


 No it's RHD just the reverse camera on the my phone that makes it look the opposite.


----------



## WRENCH

Alpha550t said:


> Left hand drive ?


 Chauffeur was adjusting their cap would have been my story.


----------



## Davey P

Ruthie is picking up her new car tomorrow :yahoo:


----------



## Davey P

Meanwhile, back in the real world, Ruthie's new car is here, and it's a beauty:



:yahoo:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

2021 Toyota Yaris Hybrid. I loved my Ford Focus Estate ST Line but I have to say this car is a stunner and 60 to 70 MPG who can complain. Pictures to follow.

Here is a review:


----------



## bridgeman

Davey P said:


> Meanwhile, back in the real world, Ruthie's new car is here, and it's a beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo:


 Photo reminds me of the "beep beep" song …

like the colour


----------



## JimmyUSA




----------



## BondandBigM

JimmyUSA said:


>


 Chevrolets Finest

:thumbsup:

Back in the day I had a couple of old 4 speed C3 Vettes.


----------



## JimmyUSA

BondandBigM said:


> Chevrolets Finest
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Back in the day I had a couple of old 4 speed C3 Vettes.


 I sometmes regret not going with a C3. But the C4 is pretty much completed, so if the right C3 will pop up some place and I've the itch...

Very nice C3s. I love that shade of blue. My C4 is Quasar Blue Metallic.


----------



## bdalg1

Only had this 2 weeks but love it already…..


----------



## mtysox

This is the car I would love to own and keep for life. A Bugatti Chiron.


----------



## rhaythorne

At the realistic end of the scale I've been spending an unhealthy amount of time looking at one of these (configured online here):










3 cylinders and 660cc of turbocharged, lightweight, unadulterated fun!

Sadly, like most Londonites, I don't have a garage and this car, as tiny as it is, won't quite fit on or under the dining room table or under the bed :laugh:

Proper storage around here would cost about £2-3k per year so this has to remain a pipe dream for now until I move to "an countryside".


----------



## Davey P

A gratuitous recent pic of my pride and joy - You're welcome chaps :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel

Davey P said:


> A gratuitous recent pic of my pride and joy - You're welcome chaps :laugh:


 Blimey Dave, they close Sainsbury's car park just for you? :notworthy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

Karrusel said:


> Blimey Dave, they close Sainsbury's car park just for you? :notworthy:


 Yes mate, Ruthie spends a fortune in there, so they make special arrangements for us :laugh:


----------



## Biker

'erself's new motor


----------



## JoT

Nothing exotic but I did get this used BMW 420i Gran Coupe M Sport recently to replace my trusty 316d









What would I like to drive?

Ford Capri Mk1 3000GT :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> What would I like to drive?
> 
> Ford Capri Mk1 3000GT :thumbs_up:


 Better start saving up

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:










:huh:


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Better start saving up
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 This looks interesting, a South African import, if I had a garage I wouldn't mind bidding on this

https://www.carandclassic.com/auctions/1970-ford-capri-3000-gt-8jakx4


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> This looks interesting, a South African import, if I had a garage I wouldn't mind bidding on this
> 
> https://www.carandclassic.com/auctions/1970-ford-capri-3000-gt-8jakx4


 Look good but it'll go for a lot more than where it's bid to just now, my guess would be nearer £20K than ten, a fixer upper guy I use has one and the last I spoke to him about it £16K might of bought if he was pushed.

I've lost count of the number of Capris I've had but I wouldn't pay that sort of money for one now.


----------



## Bow

New company car, ridiculously quick when the battery is charged, 70 odd mpg when driving sensibly too.


----------



## BondandBigM

Still BMW'ing it and still not to shabby for 20 odd years old.










I was thinking about a changing it for a newer one but it just keeps going.


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> Still BMW'ing it and still not to shabby for 20 odd years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about a changing it for a newer one but it just keeps going.


 Mine was the same, the only reason I sold mine was because we got a dog and needed an estate, keep it, they'll start appreciating again soon.


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> Mine was the same, the only reason I sold mine was because we got a dog and needed an estate, keep it, they'll start appreciating again soon.


 We have been out and had a look in a couple of nice shiny showrooms today.

How Much !!!!

Not even anything all that special either although I looked at an old 190 Merc on a "G" plate that caught my eye I've always liked the look of them. Basic 2ltr poverty spec, no leather or aircon, no alloys, not even central locking and unusually for a Merc a manual gearbox ....£6K and not a penny off it.

:huh:

7&8 year old Audi/Merc/BMW were just stupid money. As one salesman trying to con me said he could sell as many as he could get his hands on.

I think I'll just keep mine and spend a few quid on it this summer and bring it properly up to scratch.


----------



## eezy

BondandBigM said:


> I think I'll just keep mine and spend a few quid on it this summer and bring it properly up to scratch.


 Let's face it, 90% of the time we change cars because we are bored with them, not because there is anything wrong. You end up buying a pile of crap and 10 years later the bloke that bought yours is still driving it.


----------



## Lukeeesteve

BondandBigM said:


> Still BMW'ing it and still not to shabby for 20 odd years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about a changing it for a newer one but it just keeps going.


 These were IMO at the tail end of the best driving BMWs. Sure you get more power with newer ones, but these had the best blend of comfort and sportiness.


----------



## BondandBigM

Lukeeesteve said:


> These were IMO at the tail end of the best driving BMWs. Sure you get more power with newer ones, but these had the best blend of comfort and sportiness.


 And they look quite good as well












When I bought mine I tried a couple of E46 M3's, stunning cars but had the potential to be financially ruinous so I settled for this but on seeing the price of a nice one today I should have bit the bullet.


----------



## Lukeeesteve

I've wanted one of these for 20+ years since I first saw one. There has however never been a justification for a 2 seater… last year, I set out to buy a wagon….but got sidetracked

yes I like disproportionate / quirky stuff…. watches… cars


----------



## WRENCH

I'd like to drive this, it looks quite serious.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/SoiGDSFhtYI?feature=oembed


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> I'd like to drive this, it looks quite serious.
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/SoiGDSFhtYI?feature=oembed














Previous to a dabble with Fast Ford's I used to be a Vauxhall man.










I actually traded in a 2300 Victor to buy my purple Capri.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker

I used to have a 2300 Magnum. Bloody loved it and it sounded ferocious.


----------



## Pete wilding

My recent semi retirement present,unusual as it's a diesel,John cooper works when I win premium bonds


----------



## pauluspaolo

I think I've posted already but can't be bothered trawling through the previous 43 pages in the thread!

Anyway I own/drive these two: 2013 Suzuki Kizashi & 1985 Reliant Scimitar SS1


----------



## Davey P

I decided to treat the Porsche to a proper valet for the first time since I bought it a year ago, done by a professional who's got a lot more patience than me. Very pleased with the result:

 

:yahoo:


----------



## antjrice

Davey P said:


> I decided to treat the Porsche to a proper valet for the first time since I bought it a year ago, done by a professional who's got a lot more patience than me. Very pleased with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo:


 The shape of the 981 is absolute peak design for me. If I won the lottery, the Cayman GT4 would still be my first purchase.


----------



## Biker

Davey P said:


> I decided to treat the Porsche to a proper valet for the first time since I bought it a year ago, done by a professional who's got a lot more patience than me. Very pleased with the result:
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo:


 OH!! Missed a bit... :taunt:


----------



## yokel

I enjoy driving, and so I have a (very) few vehicles.

But the ends of the spectrum would be . . . . .










and










:yes:


----------



## Ugg10

@yokel - Oooooo a Raw Striker, very nice, one of the best sevenesque cars made imo. Do you still have it and what engine did you use? I built a Fisher Fury which has a very similar chassis and drove like a gocart with a stock 2.0l Zetec on bike carbs, some of the big bike engine versions were bonkers - nearly 200hp in a 400Kg car.


----------



## yokel

Ugg10 said:


> @yokel - Oooooo a Raw Striker, very nice, one of the best sevenesque cars made imo. Do you still have it and what engine did you use? I built a Fisher Fury which has a very similar chassis and drove like a gocart with a stock 2.0l Zetec on bike carbs, some of the big bike engine versions were bonkers - nearly 200hp in a 400Kg car.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/1


 Yes Sir, I have it still.

It runs a 1600XE Vauxhall -- on which the block and crankshaft are pretty much standard. Almost everything else comes from Steve Broughton Developments (SBD). Last time on the dyno it produced 214bhp at 9000 revs. Mated with a Quaife sequential box with clutchless "flappy paddles" and the obligatory LSD it is an interesting drive (even if it does weigh in at 500kg).

I've sprinted against several Furies and admire them -- as you say, essentially the same thing, but with sensible bodywork.

Yours looks as though it gets cleaned rather more often than mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugg10

@yokel, that's a serious set up you have, very envious, bet it goes like a rat up a drainpipe.

Sadly I sold the fury about 10 years ago as I was not using it much. But about 5 years ago did get a classic to play around with. My current project car is an Anglia 105e which was modified by Whitspeed (space frame escorts) to take escort mk2 front steering/uprights, rear is 5 link live axle and it runs on gaz coil overs. I fitted XR4 disc brakes allround but have a set of 4 pot Wilwoods to go on the front at some point. Inside is a rear cage welded in.

I initially started fitting a Puma 1.7 Zetec SE but things got complicated managing the VVC system so have a 1.6 Zetec SE ready to go in with shawspeed ss4 cams, just need to find the time to upgrade the valve springs and the rod bolts. I have converted a set of Dellorto 40's into throttle bodies to keep the external look classic, should make around 165-170hp if I am lucky and rev to 8500rpm running off an Emerald K6 ecu. I'm mating this to a RX8 six speed box, 1sst gear is not much use but the other 5 are pretty much the same as a Quaife type 9 clubman other than it runs helical gears and will take 250hp/250lbf and if it goes bang it is £100 to replace!

Only thing missing is a lower ratio diff (4.125 at the moment, have a spare 3.89, would like the 3.77 or even 3.54) and a quaife atb for road use.

Keeps me out of mischief!


----------



## BondandBigM

yokel said:


> :yes:


 I remember years ago at a car show paying a tenner to have some Touring car driver, my memory is dim but the Vauxhall Cavalier bloke of the day Cleland springs to mind, hammer around a carpark full of cones in something similar, probably a Caterham. The bloke was a complete lunatic.










Scary near death experience, at one point I thought we were heading through the barriers into the crowd, not something I'd wish to repeat.

I'll stick to drag racing, not much to hit so long as the brakes work at the end.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Hotbulb

A blast from the past, i imported this 1925 Model T a few years back as a project , we fully restored it mechanically with rebuilt everything , the rust free body work was sympathetically taken back to bare metal and then had a rattle can spray job but due to lack of use and too many cars I sold it on

it was certainly an entertaining drive and probably the hardest thing I've had to learn to drive , a bit like patting your head whilst rubbing your belly , you had to pre think everything about 100 yards before you got there with just a transmission band brake to slow you down and selecting whether you had to push a pedal or move the gear selector as well as adjusting the hand throttle or all at once


----------



## Hotbulb

WRENCH said:


> I've heard 3 mpg mentioned if you show off at the lights.


 I'm building this Blown Hemi Sedan as a long term project , I think 3 mpg might be a bit ambitious :laugh:


----------



## eezy

Hotbulb said:


> I'm building this Blown Hemi Sedan as a long term project


 I guess you've worked it out but that back end and propshaft looks a teeny bit on the small side for that big lump.


----------



## Hotbulb

eezy said:


> I guess you've worked it out but that back end and propshaft looks a teeny bit on the small side for that big lump.


 It's made by Bailey Morris who Hauser who many others use , we shall see ……


----------



## BondandBigM

Hotbulb said:


> It's made by Bailey Morris who Hauser who many others use , we shall see ……


 I'm also tempted to say you need something a bit more stout.










What is the engine ??


----------



## Hotbulb

BondandBigM said:


> I'm also tempted to say you need something a bit more stout.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the engine ??


 1956 354 Hemi ,4 speed manual box and a 671 blower that I will probably run under driven as not looking for high Hp maybe in the 450 -500 region , i won't be hard launching it drag racing every weekend it's more for show and obviously sound , the skinny cross ply tyres will give up before the prop, our club rules stipulate we must run crossply tires, leaf springs and drum brakes so it will be " challenging " to drive ha ha


----------



## Hotbulb

First time my 59 wagon has been out of the barn for a couple of years looking like a true barn find , original 352 cubic inch big block Ford engine, imported from Canada 4 years ago , it's a rare 2 door representing less than 10% of total production for that year as most were 4 doors , it's a bit like driving the QE2 down the road and takes up 4 parking spaces


----------



## BondandBigM

Hotbulb said:


> First time my 59 wagon has been out of the barn for a couple of years looking like a true barn find , original 352 cubic inch big block Ford engine, imported from Canada 4 years ago , it's a rare 2 door representing less than 10% of total production for that year as most were 4 doors , it's a bit like driving the QE2 down the road and takes up 4 parking spaces


 Hang on I'll just turn my front garden into a carpark

I'll bet the neighbours love you

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

New toy in the workshop

:biggrin:










The minor problem with these Linde trucks is whilst the seat is sort of in the middle they are offset and all the controls are left hand drive, no problems for me I've owned and driven loads of LHD cars, trucks and vans but the other smaller one we got has already been crashed and a wheel arch ripped off. This one has also been rammed into the roller shutter door by someone not realising all the tilt rams are on the roof and they didn't have the door open high enough.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

And the automatic brakes, as soon as you take your foot off the accelerator it basically does an emergency stop, are a bit perilous if you not used to them.


----------



## WRENCH

I'd have this as it is. :yes:










Built in the 1930's for rural postal delivery.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> accelerator it basically does an emergency stop, are a bit perilous if you not used to them.


 You want to try driving a dumper with joystick, steering wheel and no (zero) foot controls.


----------



## Ugg10

Hotbulb said:


> First time my 59 wagon has been out of the barn for a couple of years looking like a true barn find , original 352 cubic inch big block Ford engine, imported from Canada 4 years ago , it's a rare 2 door representing less than 10% of total production for that year as most were 4 doors , it's a bit like driving the QE2 down the road and takes up 4 parking spaces


 Nice one, but I'd take the tree dour coupe on the drive any day!


----------



## Hotbulb

Ugg10 said:


> Nice one, but I'd take the tree dour coupe on the drive any day!


 Shes called Elsie after her original owner who's Church service and gloves I still carry in the glove box dating from 1957 , she's off having a new windscreen made after a incident with a stone that came out of the back of a lorry I was following 

The wagon is up for sale as I've got a hemi engine to build for my sedan



WRENCH said:


> You want to try driving a dumper with joystick, steering wheel and no (zero) foot controls.


 I not a fan either of hydrostatic dumpers, the JCB ones are crap much prefer my old Peljob that has a proper gearbox


----------



## WRENCH

Hotbulb said:


> I not a fan either of hydrostatic dumpers, the JCB ones are crap much prefer my old Peljob that has a proper gearbox


 I have a Rob Roy. Made in Monifeith

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/ZbytLj9Bgww?feature=oembed

This is a posh one with hydraulic tipper, mine is over centre gravity.

Petter AVA1 single cylinder engine, crank start.


----------



## Hotbulb

WRENCH said:


> I have a Rob Roy. Made in Monifeith
> 
> This is a posh one with hydraulic tipper, mine is over centre gravity.
> 
> Petter AVA1 single cylinder engine, crank start.
> 
> I bought an old 3 ton thwaites at a farm sale 25 odd years ago with a 3 cylinder lister TS3 ? diesel, it smoked liked a bas**ard so I rebuilt the top end with new rings and injectors and guess what it still smoked like a bas**ard , it also had a habit of jumping out of gear which used to give you a nasty reminder when it hit your knee cap , I broke a half shaft pushing soil up with it like a bull dozer , had to use a 14 lb sledgehammer and a steel bar to hit it free from the diff and when the broken bit finally let good it shot 20ft up the yard , my landlord bought it off me and still uses it now for log collection down the woods , good old tool


----------



## WRENCH

Hotbulb said:


> 3 cylinder lister TS3 ?


 Rocker covers are the easy way to tell at a quick glance, and both a treat to hand crank on a frosty morning. :laughing2dw:

ST3.










TS3.


----------



## WRENCH

This would be a laugh if you could "feed" it.

https://silodrome.com/ringbrothers-happy-camper-winnebago/


----------



## Davey P

No work at the moment, so it's car wash day today:

 

:yahoo: :laughing2dw:


----------



## tall_tim

Davey P said:


> No work at the moment, so it's car wash day today:
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo: :laughing2dw:


 You missed a bit...


----------



## Davey P

tall_tim said:


> You missed a bit...


 No, I got it after the photo was taken...... :laughing2dw:


----------



## chas g

Davey P said:


> No work at the moment, so it's car wash day today:
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo: :laughing2dw:


 Just look at the colour of your handkerchief - looks like you have cleaned your porch with it.

Nice Porsche by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben

Regarding driving I do everything I can to avoid doing it, I do it for a living so any excuse to run or cycle places is all I need. Apart from that I have a camper van which sits on the drive most of the week, just really used at weekends to get away when we get the chance.


----------



## rolexgirl

I don't drive, I am under pressure to learn so this will be the year I start, I don't know whether to start in JoT's car or to buy a small car to learn in. I am only aiming for an automatic licence.

I like the Fiat 500 but have been told they aren't very reliable










also like this Toyota Aygo


----------



## chas g

rolexgirl said:


> I don't drive, I am under pressure to learn so this will be the year I start, I don't know whether to start in JoT's car or to buy a small car to learn in. I am only aiming for an automatic licence.
> 
> I like the Fiat 500 but have been told they aren't very reliable
> 
> 
> 
> also like this Toyota Aygo


 I have got a Toyota Aygo. Reliable, economical and cheap as chips to run. When I bought mine, which is the second one, I ran it for about a month and noticed a weird little bing bing noise. Took me a while to realise that I hadn't put any petrol in it since i got and it was the warning alarm.

Don't buy a new one, get second hand from a Toyota dealer with full service history. Having run German cars like Audi, Merc and VW, the Toyota is a refreshing change because in my experience as long as you get them dealer serviced once a year they don't go wrong.


----------



## BondandBigM

rolexgirl said:


> I don't drive, I am under pressure to learn so this will be the year I start, I don't know whether to start in JoT's car or to buy a small car to learn in. I am only aiming for an automatic licence.
> 
> I like the Fiat 500 but have been told they aren't very reliable
> 
> 
> 
> also like this Toyota Aygo


 Why saddle yourself with a car and the expense not to mention the enevitable wear and tear of first time driving before passing your test. Couldn't you just take lessons with a driving school.

To be honest these days if I lived somewhere like London is a car worth all the hassle.

As an asides not sure about the reliability but I like those little Fiat's, I always think you pay over the odds for these small Japanese cars based on this never go wrong urban myth.


----------



## chas g

BondandBigM said:


> Why saddle yourself with a car and the expense not to mention the enevitable wear and tear of first time driving before passing your test. Couldn't you just take lessons with a driving school.
> 
> To be honest these days if I lived somewhere like London is a car worth all the hassle.
> 
> As an asides not sure about the reliability but I like those little Fiat's, I always think you pay over the odds for these small Japanese cars based on this never go wrong urban myth.


 Do you still get a free welding kit when you buy a new Fiat?


----------



## rhaythorne

Having sold my car earlier this week I'm now without motorised transport for the first time in about 40 years! All I'm left with is this ghostly apparition of where it once sat parked outside; a fading memorial to a lifetime of motoring fun and adventures. I keep telling myself that I drove only 11 miles last year and around 40 miles the year before that but, nevertheless, I really miss it. I feel like I should join Motorholics Anonymous or something!


----------



## rolexgirl

rhaythorne said:


> Having sold my car earlier this week I'm now without motorised transport for the first time in about 40 years! All I'm left with is this ghostly apparition of where it once sat parked outside; a fading memorial to a lifetime of motoring fun and adventures. I keep telling myself that I drove only 11 miles last year and around 40 miles the year before that but, nevertheless, I really miss it. I feel like I should join Motorholics Anonymous or something!


 That's quite spooky!



BondandBigM said:


> Why saddle yourself with a car and the expense not to mention the enevitable wear and tear of first time driving before passing your test. Couldn't you just take lessons with a driving school.
> 
> To be honest these days if I lived somewhere like London is a car worth all the hassle.
> 
> As an asides not sure about the reliability but I like those little Fiat's, I always think you pay over the odds for these small Japanese cars based on this never go wrong urban myth.


 We don't need two cars it was more about having a car to drive as a learner, I will have lessons as well, but you make a good point. I could drive JoT's BMW but the size of it intimidates me!


----------



## BondandBigM

rolexgirl said:


> I could drive JoT's BMW but the size of it intimidates me!


 You'd quickly get used to it. Not so sure @JoT would sitting beside you but hey ho all part of the fun.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:



chas g said:


> Do you still get a free welding kit when you buy a new Fiat?


 Yep

Just got one this week










Fixes rusty Datsuns as well

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bow

rolexgirl said:


> I don't drive, I am under pressure to learn so this will be the year I start, I don't know whether to start in JoT's car or to buy a small car to learn in. I am only aiming for an automatic licence.
> 
> I like the Fiat 500 but have been told they aren't very reliable
> 
> 
> 
> also like this Toyota Aygo


 My daughter had a Fiat 500 auto, it was 3 years old when she bought it, kept it for another 3 years, it never missed a beat and she turned a profit when it was sold!

Lovely little car!


----------



## WRENCH

Bow said:


> Lovely little car!


 They seem to be hit or miss. I've got two pals who've had no problems whatsoever, and my neighbour has been tortured with theirs. Mind you, it could be the owner that is the problem.

My wife had a VW Up, and it was a great, if not basic car, and I loved driving it. I had a Fiat 500 hybrid for a couple of days, and didn't like it in comparison. The steering was a lot heavier and felt imprecise, and it was around 10mpg worse than the VW.


----------



## Bow

WRENCH said:


> They seem to be hit or miss. I've got two pals who've had no problems whatsoever, and my neighbour has been tortured with theirs. Mind you, it could be the owner that is the problem.
> 
> My wife had a VW Up, and it was a great, if not basic car, and I loved driving it. I had a Fiat 500 hybrid for a couple of days, and didn't like it in comparison. The steering was a lot heavier and felt imprecise, and it was around 10mpg worse than the VW.


 The Fiat is almost definitely more style over substance next to the VW but who doesn't like a bit of style!


----------



## WRENCH

Bow said:


> The Fiat is almost definitely more style over substance next to the VW but who doesn't like a bit of style!


 I won't disagree with that. The 500 I used had a mind boggling array of extras that freighted me. I always had to wait for ages for VW's because it was always the very base model that we ordered, none of your electric windows nonsense, then run them into the ground. I gave the last one to my niece when it was three years old, and it made it to 10 years and well over 100k with no problems at all, untill her little brother put it on its roof. :laughing2dw:

Worst car my wife had was a fancy VW Lupo.


----------



## chas g

rhaythorne said:


> Having sold my car earlier this week I'm now without motorised transport for the first time in about 40 years! All I'm left with is this ghostly apparition of where it once sat parked outside; a fading memorial to a lifetime of motoring fun and adventures. I keep telling myself that I drove only 11 miles last year and around 40 miles the year before that but, nevertheless, I really miss it. I feel like I should join Motorholics Anonymous or something!


 Quite a landmark to sell your car. It's a bit like getting rid of your golf clubs but if you weren't using it you will save all the associated costs.

I sold my car in a panic when I was misdiagnosed as having myasthenia gravis. Electrical tests thankfully proved I didn't have MG although I did have a neurological problem. I was surprised when the DVLA let me keep my license. I ended up buying another car just for the convenience of it sitting there in case I need it.

Good luck I hope it goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## Hayballs

Father in Law has owned the MF35 for forty one years. Loves it. What a work horse and uses it everyday. Thought he'd like the MF590 for a bit more power and shelter from the harsh Caithness winters but…… 'see all 'at steps up till 'e cab min, it's a pain in 'e erse'

Sold the 590 for a healthy profit and is back on the 35 and is as happy as an MF35 tractor driver!


----------



## JoT

I split some posts from this thread and created another thread for more general car talk, memorable cars etc to try and keep this thread on its original


----------



## WRENCH

Hayballs said:


> Father in Law has owned the MF35 for forty one years. Loves it. What a work horse and uses it everyday. Thought he'd like the MF590 for a bit more power and shelter from the harsh Caithness winters but…… 'see all 'at steps up till 'e cab min, it's a pain in 'e erse'
> 
> Sold the 590 for a healthy profit and is back on the 35 and is as happy as an MF35 tractor driver!


 Get him a cab for Christmas.


----------



## AP3

BMW i8 for me.


----------



## chas g

chas g said:


> Just look at the colour of your handkerchief - looks like you have cleaned your porch with it.
> 
> Nice Porsche by the way. :thumbsup:


 @Davey PI was having a look at 2nd hand Boxters and was surprised by the price of 4 and 5 year old ones. The prices have definitely risen since I last looked. I wouldn't be surprised if you could sell your car now for a lot more than you paid for it.

It would be mad for me to get one now because I do less than 1500 miles a year and my days of exceeding the speed limit are long gone but I do like to window shop.


----------



## Davey P

chas g said:


> @Davey PI was having a look at 2nd hand Boxters and was surprised by the price of 4 and 5 year old ones. The prices have definitely risen since I last looked. I wouldn't be surprised if you could sell your car now for a lot more than you paid for it.
> 
> It would be mad for me to get one now because I do less than 1500 miles a year and my days of exceeding the speed limit are long gone but I do like to window shop.


 Yes mate, the price of Porsches generally did go a bit mad earlier this year, I'm not sure why. Boxsters and other convertibles usually go up in summer, then down again towards winter, which always seems daft to me. However, the value of my Cayman is a moot point, because I bought it using the inheritance I received after my father passed away, so it will never be sold. It's a constant reminder of a wonderful man, and he would have loved it (and probably thought I was bonkers as well  )

I drive around 4000 miles a year, and my car has only got 30K miles on the clock, which is pretty low for a 2014 model. I try to use it at least a couple of times a week to keep things ticking over nicely, and quite often just drive it for the sake of it :laughing2dw: It is a beautiful car to drive though, and easily the best I've ever owned by a very large margin :yahoo:

If anyone is thinking about buying a Boxster I would say definitely join this brilliant forum: www.boxa.net for plenty of helpful advice. I joined them when I had my previous Boxster, and have stayed a member now I've got the Cayman. They absolutely tear me to shreds about it, of course (but in a friendly and light hearted way, obviously).


----------



## BondandBigM

Not sure what happened to the various car related posts and anyway probably uninteresting to most anyway so I'll post here.

😂 😂

Picked up the new wheels on Saturday morning.


























I was thinking that as the Beamer is 21 years old it wasn't really a daily driver anymore and is going in over the bad weather for a once over to bring it back up to its former glory. 

So I bought a 20 year old for daily hacking around in. It came with a boot full of shiny bits as well a set of genuine Porsche wheels, not too shabby for £1500. A couple of issues but the worst or maybe depending on how old you are the best being that somehow the traction control has been permanently turned off and it's had the full boy racer job done on it, the turbo properly kicks in about 3500rpm and on the damp roads when you give it a bit even with the 4wd it's a handful, surprisingly it's got some proper grunt.

It would take a brave hairdresser to give it the full beans

I like it already

😂😂


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure what happened to the various car related posts and anyway probably uninteresting to most anyway so I'll post here.


The posts in the Today I Bought thread?



https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/threads/today-i-bought.132938/page-107


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure what happened to the various car related posts and anyway probably uninteresting to most anyway so I'll post here.



There's still a lot of car related posts in the 'Non watch interests and hobbies' section.


----------



## chas g

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure what happened to the various car related posts and anyway probably uninteresting to most anyway so I'll post here.
> 
> 😂 😂
> 
> Picked up the new wheels on Saturday morning.
> 
> View attachment 80878
> 
> View attachment 80877
> 
> View attachment 80876
> 
> 
> I was thinking that as the Beamer is 21 years old it wasn't really a daily driver anymore and is going in over the bad weather for a once over to bring it back up to its former glory.
> 
> So I bought a 20 year old for daily hacking around in. It came with a boot full of shiny bits as well a set of genuine Porsche wheels, not too shabby for £1500. A couple of issues but the worst or maybe depending on how old you are the best being that somehow the traction control has been permanently turned off and it's had the full boy racer job done on it, the turbo properly kicks in about 3500rpm and on the damp roads when you give it a bit even with the 4wd it's a handful, surprisingly it's got some proper grunt.
> 
> It would take a brave hairdresser to give it the full beans
> 
> I like it already
> 
> 😂😂


Looks good to me. Be careful fiddling about with adjustable dampers. I had some on a Caterham 7. The ride was very hard so I slackened the dampers off and took it out for a run. Got to a roundabout on a dual carriageway at Gerards Cross that I was used to taking at speed. As I came out of the roundabout the back end came round and I ended up spinning the car and it took me a while to work out which way I was facing. Just a good job it was a dual carriageway with no traffic.


----------



## eezy

BondandBigM said:


> ......the turbo properly kicks in about 3500rpm and on the damp roads when you give it a bit even with the 4wd it's a handful, surprisingly it's got some proper grunt.
> 
> It would take a brave hairdresser to give it the full beans


Don't break it, it's not a Tonka toy


----------



## BondandBigM

chas g said:


> Looks good to me. Be careful fiddling about with adjustable dampers. I had some on a Caterham 7. The ride was very hard so I slackened the dampers off and took it out for a run. Got to a roundabout on a dual carriageway at Gerards Cross that I was used to taking at speed. As I came out of the roundabout the back end came round and I ended up spinning the car and it took me a while to work out which way I was facing. Just a good job it was a dual carriageway with no traffic.


Initially the first TT's were prone to leaving the road at speed backwards but Audi quickly sorted the problem with revised suspension geometry and spoilers to give them a bit more high speed stability. I never go that quick these days anyway, just had a bit of a go to see what it was like. It's really only a MK4 Golf, I've had a couple never managed to get one of those anywhere near going down the road backwards.

😂 😂


----------



## BondandBigM

The new motor likes a drink more than I do, mpg is a bit brutal for such a small engine.

🤔

😂😂


----------



## WRENCH

How about this then ?




 
I would, for a laugh.


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> How about this then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, for a laugh.


Prefer my Reliant Scimitar coupe (with the boot on) that I had. It was standing for a good few years and in a sorry state. I bought it for £120. I had just got it up and running and MOT'd and a customer of mine made an offer I couldn't refuse. 

He spent a fortune on rechroming, repainting and a new interior. Eventually it did the rounds and came back to my brother for half what I sold it for.


----------



## Stan

WRENCH said:


> How about this then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, for a laugh.


I sold my bike to buy a Reliant Regal 700E so that I could have visitation rights to my daughter and bring her to visit her grandparents. I couldn't expect an 18 month old girl to sit on the pillion seat. 

If you drove it within its limits, it was fine, I often didn't. Judicious use of the brakes and clutch (in the old style) and understanding the vehicle ensured it never tipped over.


----------



## WRENCH

Stan said:


> If you drove it within its limits


I like the bit regarding the justification of the wheel layout.
Better steering and traction?


----------



## buckle up

Having owned over 30 cars over the years I'm too lazy to list them, currently own a BMW 228i M Sport coupe, manufacturer claim 0-60 5.5 seconds and 241bhp. Like many BMWs they seem to under estimate the true figures, mine is completely standard and does 0-60 in 5.1 seconds (I have read some owners beat that) and on a rolling road mine was showing 272bhp. Great to drive being RWD and it doesn't guzzle fuel.


----------



## Hotbulb

Did manage to nip out for a few hours on Boxing Day to a car meet on Brighton seafront 
When you find someone who has one bigger than you ….My 59 Ford country sedan on the left and a mates 72 Chrysler


----------



## Davey P

Latest pic of the Cayman, taken on our Isle of Wight visit a few days ago  


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o8QyWA


----------



## eezy

@Davey P 
Look away


----------

